# TRIFECTA: +44 WHP and +51 ft-lbs on Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T MY2011-2015 (Jan2015 Update)



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Skipped over a few paragraphs so I may have missed it;

For current owners of a Trifecta tune, would this be an update to the tune we have? or a separate thing?


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

#6 is a neat pic, but isn't it a bad thing when the turbo is glowing? Also what kind of warranty do you offer for damage to engine/components if a vehicle is under warranty and the dealership does find the tune? Yes I read the claim of it being undetectable but manufacturers do have many ways to detect power adding devices.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

cdb09007 said:


> Skipped over a few paragraphs so I may have missed it;
> 
> For current owners of a Trifecta tune, would this be an update to the tune we have? or a separate thing?



The Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T MY2011-2015+ TRIFECTA Powertrain Calibration Reprogramming (General Update Increment: January 2015 / General Update 2015.0) is available as a general update that supersedes and replaces any existing TRIFECTA calibrations issued previously for the MY2011-2015+ Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T vehicle types.


Thank you,

[email protected]


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Am I reading something wrong, or is select a tune back???


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hopefully us with the manual transmissions won't have to wait too long


----------



## Sid1991 (Sep 1, 2012)

wow select a tune is back? and just wondering how long is the back log from the holidays?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Welcome Back *



TRIFECTA said:


> The Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T MY2011-2015+ TRIFECTA Powertrain Calibration Reprogramming (General Update Increment: January 2015 / General Update 2015.0) is available as a general update that supersedes and replaces any existing TRIFECTA calibrations issued previously for the MY2011-2015+ Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T vehicle types.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> [email protected]


*Andrew*,
Welcome back to CruzeTALK.:th_coolio:

I've been wondering where you guys have been keeping yourselves, but now I know: holed up in a 21st century alchemist's laboratory ~_experimenting, tweaking, refining, testing~_ pushing the limits in search of the elixir of life for countless tame and joyless Cruzen everywhere. Congratulations, bring it on!

For my part, your announcement couldn't have come in a more timely fashion because I've been making plans to trade my lifeless 2014 Cruze RS for something more stimulating. Fingers crossed your _newest _New Tune will put an end to that painful plan.

Here's the deal ... I purchased the new Advantage tune in December, ran with it for a week or two, found it unusable and problematic and, disappointed as all get out, flashed back to stock waiting for you guys to announce a major revision. So now the awaited day is arrived, the revised tune declared officially in hand and revealed to the CruzeTALK community with a compelling write up and eye-popping photos.

That's good enough for me gentleman, I'm ready! Please send me a copy of Trifecta's _Bottled Lightning_ posthaste and save me from mind-numbing driving boredom and the need to trade in for more satisfying-to-pilot set of wheels in the next 7-10 days.

Best regards,
*UlyssesSG*


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Any tweaks or updates coming up for the diesel tune. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Tune 2015.0 Request Sent*



TRIFECTA said:


> The Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T MY2011-2015+ TRIFECTA Powertrain Calibration Reprogramming is available as a general update that supersedes and replaces any existing TRIFECTA calibrations issued previously for the MY2011-2015+ Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T vehicle types.
> - -
> [email protected]


I sent a request for the new tune 2015.0 via my Trifecta WOT-Tuning account, but am not sure I submitted it properly as I couldn't find a way to begin a new conservation. That being the case, I posted my new tune file request _~almost identical to what I posted minutes ago here on CruzeTALK~_ as a reply to the last message I received from Steven Weller.

Is all good then? Please confirm. I wasn't kidding when I wrote that, without a good usable tune, I'm planning to trade the Cruze in the next week to ten days .. so time is of the essence.

Thank you,
- -
UlyssesSG


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Dvan5693 said:


> Hopefully us with the manual transmissions won't have to wait too long


*Dvan*,

As I understand it one version of the just announced _new _Tune v2015.0 is RTG _(Ready-To-Go)_ for manual transmission equipped 1.4T Cruzen and two others versions are in the works and will released when they've been fully developed, tested and certified. The tune available now for MT Cruzen is the _TRIFECTA Interactive Driver Selectable Vehicle Mode (__Select-a-Tune MKI). 

_Please see the Trifecta WOT-Tuning announcement quoted below.

Also, unless informed otherwise by Trifecta WOT-Tuning, I believe all manual transmission tuning files will be similar if not identical to the tunes developed for automatic transmission Cruzen except they will not include the 6T40 automatic transmission calibrations.




TRIFECTA said:


> *Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T MY2011-MY2015 TRIFECTA Calibration January 2015 Featureset Update:*
> 
> *TRIFECTA: DSVM (Select-a-Tune MKII, Select-a-Tune MKI Optional!) is now available! (January 2015):*
> 
> ...



Hope this helps. Cheers!
- -
Ulysses


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Hopefully you guys get you're cars running the way you want now


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm guessing a "no comment" on my warranty question?


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't speak for trifecta or anything but most tuning companies aren't going to give you a warranty for you're modified car could be wrong but I've never seen it.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

JerTM said:


> I'm guessing a "no comment" on my warranty question?


I agree with slammed2014eco, pretty sure no tuning company would warranty your car as you accept the fact that something might be damaged (although most likely nothing with this tune). If you want a warrantied tune, you could always get the 10hp stage 1 tune from GM. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cirv908 (Jan 2, 2015)

Any group buy pricing planned?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Select-A-Tune*

.
Yes, it's official: *Select-A-Tune is back !!!*


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Patman said:


> So is this an upgrade?


*Patman*,

Sorry and surprised to hear you've become disenchanted with your 2012 Cruze ECO. Thought you'd be pleased to learn that Trifecta's taken all they've learned about tuning the 1.4L Cruze to date and re-engineered their product into precisely the package for which many in the Cruze community have been asking. IIRC, you were among that number. In any event my suggestion is to flash back to stock tune, log into your Trifecta WOT-Tuning and order up a copy of their January 2015 release tune (v2015.0 ) and, once uploaded to your WOT-Tuning account. download, install and give it a whirl. You've got nowt to lose and you just might be pleasantly surprised with the update.

FWIW, your ECM is not confused. It's nothing more than a piece of dumb hardware enabled by firmware and software. It's clueless and non-sentient, made usable by human programmers.

If after all is said and done you're still disenamoured of your Cruze, then sell or trade it and move on ... keeping in mind that 2012 was in most respects the best build year for Lordstown-built Cruzen. With a 2015 Cruze you'll get the new front countenance, but everything else is a wash.

Good luck my friend,
- -
Ulysses


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

I really hope this true and that select-a-tune is back. I will gladly take down my signature below if it is. I can't stand PAL. I'm hoping Trifecta saw a lot of members weren't happy with the new tunes.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

NCHEVYHEVN said:


> I really hope this true and that select-a-tune is back. I will gladly take down my signature below if it is. I can't stand PAL. I'm hoping Trifecta saw a lot of members weren't happy with the new tunes.


It's true and apparently they did ... so log into your Trifecta WOT-Tuning account and order your all new tune. My order's in and I've been informed that their engineers will upload it to my account in the next few days. 

*Give it a try NCHEVYHEVN ..* you've got nowt to lose and much to gain!
- -
Cheers, Ulysses


----------



## tmburke (Nov 23, 2014)

I have an extended warranty on my car but I want to buy this for when it expires. I'd hate to miss out on a select-a-tune option like I did before. I want to hit 136,000 miles so bad haha


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

JerTM said:


> #6 is a neat pic, but isn't it a bad thing when the turbo is glowing? Also what kind of warranty do you offer for damage to engine/components if a vehicle is under warranty and the dealership does find the tune? Yes I read the claim of it being undetectable but manufacturers do have many ways to detect power adding devices.


Trifecta is the only one that hides the tune at dealership level (if you select transparency mode). The calibrations are masked as normal files when you look at it and they will come in tell you it doesn't trip the counter. Now if you are racing in a manual and you decide you want to go from 5th gear to 4th gear and go 2nd on accident, they to the best of my knowledge tune does't mask the 7k rev counter. 

No company is going to tell you they warranty a tune but they will step in and help you so long as you data log the car and send the file back to them so they can tailor the tune to your liking but up to a point. Pretty much tunes don't blow engines or turbos but they help them blow if the car was having mechanical failure prior to the tune. Reason you upload the tune and datalog as soon as you can so if something is wrong they can see it and alert you or change the values if it's minor.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

?. Where do I go to order new tune? I'm still running the old select a tune didn't get the October update. Just made a wot tuning account but really don't know where to go from there. Thanks.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

cruzinred92 said:


> ?. Where do I go to order new tune? I'm still running the old select a tune didn't get the October update. Just made a wot tuning account but really don't know where to go from there. Thanks.


*cruzinred92*,
Sign in to your Trifecta WOT-tuning account and mouse on over to here: New Support Request.

Hope this helps. Cheers!
- -
Ulysses


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> *cruzinred92*,
> Sign in to your Trifecta WOT-tuning account and mouse on over to here: New Support Request.
> 
> Hope this helps. Cheers!
> ...


This unless you haven't signed up with them. Try and make a member name same as here so it's less confusing when you talk to them here in the open forum threads like this.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> This unless you haven't signed up with them. Try and make a member name same as here so it's less confusing when you talk to them here in the open forum threads like this.


Good advice from Merc6, and exactly what I did when I set up my account.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks UlyssesSG & Merc6 for the help. Got it submitted. And now I wait... lol. Thanks again.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nothing like having free updates.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

tmburke said:


> I have an extended warranty on my car but I want to buy this for when it expires. I'd hate to miss out on a select-a-tune option like I did before. I want to hit 136,000 miles so bad haha


*tm*,
If you're not in a big hurry, wait for a discounted price group buy or for Trifecta WOT-Tuning to offer something similar to their Black Friday to Cyber Monday deal.
- -
Ulysses


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

so i got an updated PAL tune little over a week ago? or so. it really is better than the first two tries, but i think at this point that it is great that they will go back to select a tune. that really shows they will listen to their customers, and i love that they are continually updating, and hopefully perfecting, tuning for the cruze. that makes the price worth it all, just knowing that the product will evolve but have the option to go with what worked before, thats awesome. :goodjob:

im going to give my PAL a few more weeks, and see what i think then... it actually works for my commute the way they tuned it a week ago, the pedal feels much less crazy for the normal levels of acceleration, and more like a steady curve of power to the wot where its making performance boost. i would still love the option to go back and forth however, as i meant for the tune to only be on during track days or when i felt like weekend cruzing thru the mountains. i love the eco mpgs of the stock tune, but PAL just seems to burn more gas, even at 65 mph and cc on.

wonder what would make the mkii programming available for automatics but not manuals?


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

is tour mode less mpg friendly than eco mode? and is stock+ the performance mode or is the mki select-a-tune version exactly the same as the old one with eco mode and performance mode?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

JerTM said:


> I'm guessing a "no comment" on my warranty question?


It reasonable to assume Trifecta will stand by their tune and support it, but its' purchase and installation is entirely voluntary on the part of the end user and as such said end user assumes complete responsibility for its' proper use.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Patman said:


> So is this an upgrade? I am back to my select a tune from group buy now. Not impressed by the intelligent non select a tune so I uninstalled and reinstalled my select a tune from prior group buy. Not sure what it is doing to my MPG tho(MPG has been rather non impressive)@30- 34 even on the hwy! for an Eco. Thinking about chucking it all selling the car and starting over(maybe with a 2015). Something ugly smacked my car bad!!! I used to fill my tank reset the MPG and watch it go up to @ 50 MPG easy now it is hard to get 40 MPG! Something is horribly wrong somewhere!!!!! Go back to stock tune!!!!!! My ECM is probably confused now!!!!!! Help Anyone want to buy a car!!!! 2012 Eco for sale 41K with new tires and shark fin (Even throw in Lifetime XM (as if that is a selling feature)) , $13500.




I am just venting because I am not seeing nearly the MPG I think I should be getting. I probably have the wrong car for where I live! Cincinnati has too many hills, traffic and the highways here are no where near being anything one could get hyper mile MPG on, I am not selling my car but I am somehow thinking I did something to screw my MPG up and the tune is the last thing I did. I don't think I ever really achieved high MPG in this car. Could be me, the car, where I live and how I drive, IDK I am not really selling going to sell the car. Just venting!


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Dvan*,
> 
> As I understand it one version of the just announced _new _Tune v2015.0 is RTG _(Ready-To-Go)_ for manual transmission equipped 1.4T Cruzen and two others versions are in the works and will released when they've been fully developed, tested and certified. The tune available now for MT Cruzen is the _TRIFECTA Interactive Driver Selectable Vehicle Mode (__Select-a-Tune MKI).
> 
> ...


It says right in the body of text "manual transmission vehicles TBA(To Be Announced)"


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Does it actually have the loader unit? Because that'd be sweet, but last time it was "included" it was still in development.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Dvan5693 said:


> It says right in the body of text "manual transmission vehicles TBA (To Be Announced)"


Yes, that's true for two of the three tune options now available for automatic transmission Cruzen. The third-listed tune, _the __TRIFECTA Interactive Driver Selectable Vehicle Mode (__Select-a-Tune MKI),_ is available now for all 2011-2015 model year 1.4L Turbo Cruzen with manual transmissions.

Additionally for the people who are asking, I do not know if tune option No.3 referenced above is identical to the Select-a-Tune MKI package offered in the past .... but I suspect the tune uses the original management system _~ i.e., Select-a-Tune MKI ~ _in conjunction with Trifecta's latest updated and revised tuning technology.

Finally, please keep in mind I am not an official spokesperson for Trifecta WOT-Tuning and am only relaying what information I have directly from them in the hope that interested CruzeTALK community members and visitors will find it useful and helpful.

* * * * * * * * *
PLEASE NOTE:

Trifecta WOT-Tuning DOES NOT monitor this and similar CruzeTALK threads 24/7. They're swamped with Cruze tune orders and upgrades at the present and also participate in other car forums selling and supporting tuning products for cars other than the Cruze. As I've said before, and Trifecta WOT-Tuning has stated in the past, the best and most reliable method to have all your Trifecta tuning questions answered is to contact them directly via the Trifecta WOT-Tuning website's messaging system.

* * * * * * * * *

Hope this helps ...
Peace to all, Ulysses


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

so for $298 I get a flash loader and ability to switch maps from the cruise control stalk? Kind of confused, 2012 6AT LTZ


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

ls3c6 said:


> so for $298 I get a flash loader and ability to switch maps from the cruise control stalk? Kind of confused, 2012 6AT LTZ


Yes sir.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

how are modes changed, is there a document with expected behavior?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Patman said:


> I am just venting because I am not seeing nearly the MPG I think I should be getting. I probably have the wrong car for where I live! Cincinnati has too many hills, traffic and the highways here are no where near being anything one could get hyper mile MPG on, I am not selling my car but I am somehow thinking I did something to screw my MPG up and the tune is the last thing I did. I don't think I ever really achieved high MPG in this car. Could be me, the car, where I live and how I drive, IDK I am not really selling going to sell the car. Just venting!


Shifting and low speed are the critical items for MPG. low speed makes even the diesel not look like a great purchase and if you are holding 3 and 4 instead of going to 5 or 6 then that's also part of the mpg gone.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

170-3tree said:


> Does it actually have the loader unit? Because that'd be sweet, but last time it was "included" it was still in development.


If you mean the proprietary red Trifecta EZ Flash cable, then yes, it's included with the tune.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh that's cool! I know they've been talking about doing a separate unit like most systems though. 

As far as the mpg everyone complained about, I'm still standing by my winter gas claim. I don't have the tunr but right around the time people started complaining, my mileage dropped significantly too. Because winter gas seems to have hit everyone's cars and even my bike pretty hard this year.


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

Just sent in my request for my '11 Cruze Eco & '13 Buick Encore, but there is no update for the Encore at this time. Looking forward to it.


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

I am excited and already put a request in. Because they are flooded with requests, WOT advised an engineer wont be getting back to me until the middle of next week. Which is fine. Though, I am wondering how this is all going to play out now since I am so use to the PAL system and it giving me POWER when I need it. I have no experience with select a tune. If I need my car to go fast can I achieve desired response in Eco mode? Or do I need to flip the button to unlock Turrbbboooo? Also, is throttle input going different in regards to sensitivity (which I didn't mind the increase sensitivity)?


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

I kinda wonder the same. Is PAL default, but select-a-tune is optional? I actually like PAL over SAT.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Looks like you get to choose. Interesting to note, no other websites are updated with this information as of yet.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

chris10 said:


> I am excited and already put a request in. Because they are flooded with requests, WOT advised an engineer wont be getting back to me until the middle of next week. Which is fine. Though, I am wondering how this is all going to play out now since I am so use to the PAL system and it giving me POWER when I need it. I have no experience with select a tune. If I need my car to go fast can I achieve desired response in Eco mode? Or do I need to flip the button to unlock Turrbbboooo? Also, is throttle input going different in regards to sensitivity (which I didn't mind the increase sensitivity)?


I too am curious to know if the select a tune will give you full power if you floor it in Eco mode? I think it should, but only under full throttle. 




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Its back!!! What i paid for is back! Thank you for listening wot/trifecta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

A quote from Michael. I'd like to get the Eco/Tour option, but it seems it's not available for manual transmissions yet.


> Hello,
> 
> Thank for the follow up inquiry. Select-A-Tune is now embedded and comes standard. However, there are two versions. One is ECO mode and Tour (performance). The other is Stock+ and Tour mode. You will need to choose between the two.
> 
> ...


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*How to use 'Select-a-Tune'?*

.
For those of us who are new to Trifecta Engineering tunes and have never used nor experienced 'Select-A-Tune' dual-mode tuning functionality in the real world, would someone, anyone, everyone please post instructions on how exactly to use the tune once installed?

A simple primer in the manner of a 'How to for Dummies' would be great, while a doctoral dissertation on the subject detailing all the ins and outs as well as the do-bees and don't-bees would positively fantastic!

Asking on behalf of the assembly of neophytes, myself included,
- -
Ulysses​


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Basically, on six speeds, you have cruise control on, it uses the lesser tune. Turn it off and you get the go juice. If you have some years of automatic cars, you us (d) for standard and (L) for go juice.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

170-3tree said:


> Basically, on six speeds, you have cruise control on, it uses the lesser tune. Turn it off and you get the go juice. If you have some years of automatic cars, you us (d) for standard and (L) for go juice.


*170-3tree*,

Now, you say "Basically, on six speeds..". Are you referencing the 6-speed M32 manual transmission only ? I ask because my 2014 Cruze RS is saddled with the woefully inadequate 6T40 6-speed automatic transmission. So, if the answer to my question is yes I'm talking about the 6-MT, then how does 'Select-A-Tune' behave when slushbox-equipped Cruzen are in manual mode?

Thanks for your help, and I'll take my answer off-the-air.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Six speed refers to manual boxes. (L) refers to manual mode, but trifecta sets it as a low mode until you actively shift. At least that's what I've accumulated in reading other threads.


----------



## TopazRS87 (Dec 29, 2013)

Let me ask this, how "dumbed down" is the eco mode? Does the car drive like a total slug vs "stock +"? I'm an existing select-a-tune customer and was getting 38-40mpg in "eco" mode but the car still had a noticeable increase in responsiveness. More so when the "performance tune" was selected with the shifter.


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

I am very excited to hear this news! I am reading every comment so that I will choose the correct SAT version. I am after MPG when driving slowly around town. I only need the speed on the highway, which is only about 10% of my commute. I am thinking that I would want the ECO / tour version. 

Do we still get to manually shift when needed?

I too need a Select-a-tune for dummies!!

Please post as soon as you upgrade.....


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I posted a fairly complete description of how you operate the tune once loaded, just the same as your old file. Anything new will be sent with your new updates if necessary. 

On that note, someone should message the WOT dude to get him to confirm or deny all of our concerns.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

TopazRS87 said:


> Let me ask this, how "dumbed down" is the eco mode? Does the car drive like a total slug vs "stock +"? I'm an existing select-a-tune customer and was getting 38-40mpg in "eco" mode but the car still had a noticeable increase in responsiveness. More so when the "performance tune" was selected with the shifter.


*TopazRS87*,

The following quoted message shown below doesn't fully answer your questions, but it's a start, touching on the subjects of the tune's ECO versus Stock+ options, and it comes direct from the horse's mouth so to speak via CruzeTALK member *mjspiess*. 

In order to best ensure your questions are answered fully and reliably, I recommend you contact Michael directly at Trifecta WOT-Tuning New Support Request (and when you receive your reply please take the time to share it with all of us here in this thread, as many of us are asking similar questions). Thanks.



> .
> Hello,
> 
> Thank for the follow up inquiry. Select-A-Tune is now embedded and comes standard. However, there are two versions. One is ECO mode and Tour (performance). The other is Stock+ and Tour mode. You will need to choose between the two.
> ...


- -
Hope this helps, Ulysses


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Looking for a Volunteer!!!*



170-3tree said:


> I posted a fairly complete description of how you operate the tune once loaded, just the same as your old file. Anything new will be sent with your new updates if necessary.


*Yes you did*, your replies helped immensely and are much appreciated. 



170-3tree said:


> On that note, someone should message the WOT dude to get him to confirm or deny all of our concerns.


*Agreed!* Anybody wish to volunteer for the task? I've already been in touch with them twice today through WOT-Tuning so I think it best if sit this one out and spectate.

To get things rolling, I'll help lighten the load a bit for the person who raises their hand by pointing them in the right direction:
Trifecta WOT-Tuning Support Request Form

- -
Ulysses


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm gonna throw one more comment out there because I'm an a**hole, lay off on the group buy requests until some of the current owners have updated and can report on the tune and any issues. I think that's why the pal structure was so destructive to the tune. At the price their offering, it's more than fair for what you get, if you can't pay that price, wait until a holiday sale. 



That's all. (I know I'm gonna catch flak for that)


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

170-3tree said:


> I'm gonna throw one more comment out there because I'm an a**hole, lay off on the group buy requests until some of the current owners have updated and can report on the tune and any issues. I think that's why the pal structure was so destructive to the tune. At the price their offering, it's more than fair for what you get, if you can't pay that price, wait until a holiday sale.
> 
> That's all. (I know I'm gonna catch flak for that)


*No, not at all, you're good with me.

*One question though: When you say, "I think that's why the pal structure was so destructive to the tune.", I don't quite follow your drift _(but then again it's been a long day and my mind's slowed considerably and my eyeballs are smarting)_. At your leisure, and when it suits, could you possibly please elaborate. Thanks.

BTW, Trifecta's engineers are overwhelmed presently trying to get the new January revision tune out to all current tune owners who've requested the update/upgrade .. and they've got one huge pile of established customers.

Now it's my turn to say,* "Good night, Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are."

*
Jimmy Durante​


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

170-3tree said:


> I'm gonna throw one more comment out there because I'm an a**hole, lay off on the group buy requests until some of the current owners have updated and can report on the tune and any issues. I think that's why the pal structure was so destructive to the tune. At the price their offering, it's more than fair for what you get, if you can't pay that price, wait until a holiday sale.
> 
> 
> 
> That's all. (I know I'm gonna catch flak for that)


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

neirfin, love it!
*i remember when these were must haves in junior high.*
Troll doll - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

So when will this be available for us 6 speed guys?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

babymobilcruze said:


> So when will this be available for us 6 speed guys?


In order to be able to answer your question, we must first know a 6-speed what. All Lordstown-built Cruzen sold in the USA have six speeds, either a manual gearbox or an automatic transmission.

Skipping ahead, I'll take the liberty to presume you're driving a Cruze LS or Cruze LT equipped with the 6-speed M32 manual transmission. Please confirm the year, model and transmission of your car and the question can be properly addressed.

- -
BTW, your signature seems to suggest you drive a Cruze LS. :respect:
Soon to be low, but forever slow


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> BTW, your signature seems to suggest you drive a Cruze LS. :respect:
> Soon to be low, but forever slow


*babymobilcruze*,

what i wrote in my previous post still stands, but i hunted around the forums and discovered you drive a 2012 Cruze 1LT with the RS package and 6-speed M32 manual gearbox.

with that information in hand, i can now say with reasonable accuracy that the new Trifecta 'Select-A-Tune' with TOUR, SPORT+ and ECO mode options for manual transmission-equipped Cruzen is still being developed and tested by Trifecta's engineers. aforementioned said, i believe you can once again order the previous 'Select-A-Tune' to tide you over until their 2015 version of 'Select-A-Tune' for manual gearbox Cruzen is ready for release. when the new tune is deemed market ready, my understanding is you can request a free upgrade.

to get official answers to all your questions, as well as to place an order, contact Trifecta's marketing arm WOT-Tuning or contact Jerry at Bad News Racing. both vendors have excellent reputations and are paying, supporting members of the CruzeTALK community.

- -
Hope this helps, Ulysses


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

bump ^


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

So... Which setting did everyone pick? I"m not sure which one I'd do. iDSVM is the new style, correct? *Select-a-Tune MKI is the old style? We still have PAL + either of these?*

*TRIFECTA: DSVM (Select-a-Tune MKII, Select-a-Tune MKI Optional!) is now available! (January 2015):

-- TRIFECTA iDSVM (Interactive Driver Selectable Vehicle Mode) (Select-a-Tune MKII); NEW! Dedicated ECO Mode: Toggle between Tour and ECO mode via the Cruise Control arm states (January 2015: Available on MY2012-MY2014 Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T automatic transmission vehicles, MY2011 and MY2015 TBA, manual transmission vehicles TBA)
-- TRIFECTA ECO Mode: Up to 4 MPG improvement by dedicated TRIFECTA ECO mode prioritizing fuel economy in engine calibration profile and transmission shift strategy (January 2015: Available on MY2012-MY2014 Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T automatic transmission vehicles, MY2011 and MY2015 TBA, manual transmission vehicles TBA)
-- TRIFECTA Interactive Driver Selectable Vehicle Mode (Select-a-Tune MKI): Toggle between Tour and Stock+ mode via the Cruise Control arm states (January 2015: Available on all MY2011-MY2015 Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T vehicles)*


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

nybble said:


> So... Which setting did everyone pick? I"m not sure which one I'd do. iDSVM is the new style, correct? *Select-a-Tune MKI is the old style? We still have PAL + either of these?*
> 
> *TRIFECTA: DSVM (Select-a-Tune MKII, Select-a-Tune MKI Optional!) is now available! (January 2015):
> 
> ...


I went with the new system. I like new and mpg's. I also think it'll be cool to flip on power and there will be the biggest difference between Eco and tour compared to stock and tour. Idk. I'm weird XD. Im anxious to get my update this week though. 




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Stock plus is gonna be like the old select a tune "stock" was but better, and eco is literally tailored for hypermiling territory us Hypercruzers would take. Stock plus should give you guys more MPG than what you didn't like about the PAL tune from my understanding. Reason they say stock plus will be the popular version over the ECO version. 

*This messaged is typed by a person who hasn't had a chance to drive this new updated tune. Your MPG May Vary


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> In order to be able to answer your question, we must first know a 6-speed what. All Lordstown-built Cruzen sold in the USA have six speeds, either a manual gearbox or an automatic transmission.
> 
> Skipping ahead, I'll take the liberty to presume you're driving a Cruze LS or Cruze LT equipped with the 6-speed M32 manual transmission. Please confirm the year, model and transmission of your car and the question can be properly addressed.
> 
> ...


Sorry i have 2012 1lt 6speed manual...edit saw your reply ill wait for the new tune to be available


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Nowt to rue, mate.*



UlyssesSG said:


> what i wrote in my previous post still stands, but i hunted around the forums and discovered you drive a 2012 Cruze 1LT with the RS package and 6-speed M32 manual gearbox.:th_dblthumb2:





babymobilcruze said:


> Sorry i have 2012 1lt 6speed manual ... saw your reply ill wait for the new tune to be available


*Nowt to rue, mate.
*
Trifecta's WOT-Tuning advised me that a copy of the new 'Select-A-Tune' v2015.0 will be uploaded to my account this week. As soon as I've installed it and have had the opportunity to flesh it out a bit, I'll be sure to file a report for you and the entire CruzeTALK community.
- -
Keep on CruZen, Ulysses


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

I ordered a tune yesterday. What should I expect to see now? I know the tune has to come in and the cable and what have you, but, I'm curious about the time frame for sending out the tune and if data logging is required or not. (I got the advantage+ Tune)


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

Normally, you get the tune file posted to your account before you receive the cable. The cable is shipped pretty quick.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Im a bit surprised he said the Stock+/Tour tune will be what 90% of customers are predicted to take, I myself want the ECO/Tour tune. Makes me wonder, is it really really sluggish and it's recommended to go with Stock+? I am curious what everyone is going with? Post below!


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

bL1Nd said:


> Im a bit surprised he said the Stock+/Tour tune will be what 90% of customers are predicted to take, I myself want the ECO/Tour tune. Makes me wonder, is it really really sluggish and it's recommended to go with Stock+? I am curious what everyone is going with? Post below!


I thought the same. I'm guessing it must hold off boost till higher in the rpms or rely more on timing advance to make power? Either way it's fine with me. For normal cruising around town the 1.4 is plenty of power if you don't have a car full of passengers. 

I actually just flashed back to stock last night because I was tired of PAL boosting the sh*t out of the motor when I would just try accelerate normally/easy. Every time I hit the gas was a flippen throw of the dice in regards to how much it would load up. Giving it 25% throttle and seeing 7mpg instant got annoying. Our car stock with 93 octane drives great. So with the ECO mode + 93 should be perfect!


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

I ordered my tune through bnr, where would I receive the tune at?


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes I am so excited for the ECO / Touring select-able option, the PAL tune is annoying me to no end with the "roll of the dice" power you mentioned and poor MPG. 

I would go back to stock while I wait for the update, but my BOV requires me to be tuned.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Trifecta Tune from Bad News Racing*



Clausses said:


> I ordered my tune through bnr, where would I receive the tune at?


*Good question.* I suggest you get in touch with Bad News Racing and ask them for the definitive answer. That said, I'll venture a guess by saying BNR will either contact you when your new tune is ready, telling you both where and how to take delivery, or they'll send it to you as an email attachment along with detailed instructions on how to install the tune. The red EZ Flash cable-loader will be sent to you directly under separate cover.

Good luck Clausses, and please let us know when and how it arrives along with a detailed review how the tune performs once installed to your Cruze.

- - - - - - - - - - - -
Cheers! ... Ulysses
- - - - - - - - - - - -








. *Bad News Racing Support Center*


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

bL1Nd said:


> Yes I am so excited for the ECO / Touring select-able option, the PAL tune is annoying me to no end with the "roll of the dice" power you mentioned and poor MPG.
> 
> I would go back to stock while I wait for the update, but my BOV requires me to be tuned.


The linear predictable build of boost is nice have again. Stinks you can't go back to stock without changing parts.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

I opted for the new style Eco/Tour. If I don't like it, I can always request later to do the Stock+/Tour.

I can't wait!


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

nybble said:


> I opted for the new style Eco/Tour. If I don't like it, I can always request later to do the Stock+/Tour.
> 
> I can't wait!


I did too. That's what I was wondering though - can we request the other one if we don't like it?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Guys,

In regards to my comment as to us guessing most will go for the Stock+/Tour combo, well, that was a just that...a guess 

It's turning out to be pretty much 50/50 so far. You commuters out there are going for the ECO version while the rest are going for the Stock+.

There's not much to say really. The MT version hasn't been released yet but it should be soon. 

To whoever asked the warranty question, well, we kind of all know the answer to that....you are modifying your vehicle and taking certain risks of your own accord. Although we test the crap out of our programming, we don't warranty any damage your vehicle may encounter.

To those that choose one over the other and decide they don't like it and want to try the other version, we can do that. However, this secondary update would have to wait until all other primary updates are complete. We want to make sure that everyone gets a fair shake here and receives their requested update in a timely manner. 

Any other questions, just ask me via your already open WOT ticket or send me an email to [email protected] 

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Hurry up with manual version plz


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> In regards to my comment as to us guessing most will go for the Stock+/Tour combo, well, that was a just that...a guess
> 
> ...



I like more options, so I think it's great that we have the option between Stock/Touring and Eco/Touring, but I'd like to know more about the differences. Can we compare Dyno runs on the three? Any other detail on the differences between Stock and Eco?


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

my only question Michael: Will Touring have the same power/output with Stock and Eco? or will touring be a bit wimpier with the ECO toggle?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Touring is "PC" for Race tune. The stock + and eco will be the major difference between the 2 tunes.


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

With the 2015.0 update, is that problem with the touchy throttle fixed? Thanks!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Clausses said:


> With the 2015.0 update, is that problem with the touchy throttle fixed? Thanks!


IIRC, when the new release January 2015 tune was announced one of the talking points was that its' throttle response is linear. To me that indicates the 'touchy throttle' issue has been addressed to Trifecta's satisfaction, but the proof of the pudding will be in the eating.

On tenterhooks here waiting to load it up and give it a go!


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

I just sent a message to Michael. I have no idea how I obtain the tune update so hopefully I can get this installed! I'm glad I saw this thread.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Yeah, Tour is basically performance mode. ECO/Stock+ will be your daily MPG fuel sippers. There is no reason to dyno ECO/Stock+ as they are meant to provide a stock-like experience. I doubt anyone would be interested in those numbers.

Tour's power is based off the same gains we made on the last revision from October except there it's more linear and incorporates all the requests we gathered from the community and via data logs from the previous iteration. Also, the dyno numbers are quoted in the opening post.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## TopazRS87 (Dec 29, 2013)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Yeah, Tour is basically performance mode. ECO/Stock+ will be your daily MPG fuel sippers. There is no reason to dyno ECO/Stock+ as they are meant to provide a stock-like experience. I doubt anyone would be interested in those numbers.
> 
> ...


I think what most of us want to know is what are the drivability differences between the Eco and stock +? Is stock + like the Eco tune was on the last version of select-a-tune where there is a sight performance increase but mpg is maintained? Does the new Eco mode give up any power increase and the car drives like a slug in exchange for extra mpg?


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

Holy crap I'm confused, I edit my bmw dme map and code modules, hp tuners editing for the vette yet I and nobody else here can make sense of a enduser product for a car with a squirrel wheel engine? Good lord.


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

ls3c6 said:


> Holy crap I'm confused, I edit my bmw dme map and code modules, hp tuners editing for the vette yet I and nobody else here can make sense of a enduser product for a car with a squirrel wheel engine? Good lord.


Say what? Now _I'm _confused.


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

izzone2000 said:


> :signs053: Now _I'm _confused.


Edited for proper smiley. And yes.. :wtf:


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

ls3c6 said:


> Holy crap I'm confused, I edit my bmw dme map and code modules, hp tuners editing for the vette yet I and nobody else here can make sense of a enduser product for a car with a squirrel wheel engine? Good lord.


Wait wait wait! I got this!

Translation: he tunes his Beamer and uses hptuners on his vette and we can't even make sense of a premade tune for a tiny engine 

If not that I'm lost XD 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

au201 said:


> Wait wait wait! I got this!
> 
> Translation: he tunes his Beamer and uses hptuners on his vette and we can't even make sense of a premade tune for a tiny engine
> 
> ...


Exactly, i'm not sure why programming throttle aggression and desired load at lower throttle angles then ramping them up say over 60% pedal is tough. Modern ECUs have come a long way in targeting specific load / torque output rather than just manipulating boost pressure. Every time I get close to purchasing the tune I read a few more replies about well this or that mapping in conjunction with pressing some buttons does things I do or do not like.

How about one map with linear throttle that progressively targets more load relative to TPS %?


----------



## GoodSpeed150 (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm also interested in the 2015 manual tune! Can't wait until it comes out.


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Michael,

I made some data logs for you, but I am also paying attention to the newest SAT version...ECO version especially. If you have to use your cruise control switch to change from ECO to Tour, does this mean that Cruise Control is unusable? Also, can an automatic car still be manually shifted?

Thanks!

~Liz


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

LizzieCruze said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> I made some data logs for you, but I am also paying attention to the newest SAT version...ECO version especially. If you have to use your cruise control switch to change from ECO to Tour, does this mean that Cruise Control is unusable? Also, can an automatic car still be manually shifted?
> 
> ...


I'm not him, but I'm 99% sure you can still use cruise control. The button that turns Eco mode on is the cruise control "ready" switch - the one that activates the system and allows it to be set. It's the white cruise control light that turns green when you set it. So you can still use cruise control normally, but you'll be in Eco mode whenever you're using cruise control by default...which makes sense because you don't need sport while on cruise control. Also almost positive you can still shift manually. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ls3c6 said:


> Exactly, i'm not sure why programming throttle aggression and desired load at lower throttle angles then ramping them up say over 60% pedal is tough. Modern ECUs have come a long way in targeting specific load / torque output rather than just manipulating boost pressure. Every time I get close to purchasing the tune I read a few more replies about well this or that mapping in conjunction with pressing some buttons does things I do or do not like.
> 
> How about one map with linear throttle that progressively targets more load relative to TPS %?



Because the tune was suppose to react to your driving habits and choose 2 different tune files on the fly. If you gently got on the gas it was eco mode but if you stab the throttle it goes race mode. The issue is what point is easy and what point was stab is what people had issue with. 



au201 said:


> I'm not him, but I'm 99% sure you can still use cruise control. The button that turns Eco mode on is the cruise control "ready" switch - the one that activates the system and allows it to be set. It's the white cruise control light that turns green when you set it. So you can still use cruise control normally, but you'll be in Eco mode whenever you're using cruise control by default...which makes sense because you don't need sport while on cruise control. Also almost positive you can still shift manually.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


This.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

ls3c6 said:


> Exactly, i'm not sure why programming throttle aggression and desired load at lower throttle angles then ramping them up say over 60% pedal is tough. Modern ECUs have come a long way in targeting specific load / torque output rather than just manipulating boost pressure. Every time I get close to purchasing the tune I read a few more replies about well this or that mapping in conjunction with pressing some buttons does things I do or do not like.
> 
> How about one map with linear throttle that progressively targets more load relative to TPS %?


Actually, your last statement is EXACTLY what we do. We do not simply remap boost. Boost is relative on these engines. Without getting into too much detail, we program all the pertinent tables (air load, timing advance, air:fuel, etc) for higher load. The ECM will then use any combination of all the factors to achieve said target number, boost being one of them. Of course, our engineers manipulate much more than these simple parameters.

We simply tried to introduce the same type of programming here that already exists in the higher end models like the Regal GS, ATS, and CTS Vsport. All of which have Performance Algorithm Liftfoot technology. In any case, no need to go into detail. The fact is that we eliminated this and moved on and brought back the Stock/Performance feel of Select-A-Tune.



LizzieCruze said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> I made some data logs for you, but I am also paying attention to the newest SAT version...ECO version especially. If you have to use your cruise control switch to change from ECO to Tour, does this mean that Cruise Control is unusable? Also, can an automatic car still be manually shifted?
> 
> ...


As one of the other members already replied, yes, CC is still very much active. You will simply be in Stock/ECO modes with you have it on.



TopazRS87 said:


> I think what most of us want to know is what are the drivability differences between the Eco and stock +? Is stock + like the Eco tune was on the last version of select-a-tune where there is a sight performance increase but mpg is maintained? Does the new Eco mode give up any power increase and the car drives like a slug in exchange for extra mpg?


There isn't any huge difference. Its not going to be slug on ECO mode. We simply tweak some of the programming to provide better fuel economy during key situations like when cruising or taking off from a stop.

As we stated before, try ECO and if you don't like it then you can always request Stock+ version 

-Michael


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

also if I buy the package, can it be resold on the forum when we get rid of the car?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Actually, your last statement is EXACTLY what we do. We do not simply remap boost. Boost is relative on these engines. Without getting into too much detail, we program all the pertinent tables (air load, timing advance, air:fuel, etc) for higher load. The ECM will then use any combination of all the factors to achieve said target number, boost being one of them. Of course, our engineers manipulate much more than these simple parameters.
> 
> We simply tried to introduce the same type of programming here that already exists in the higher end models like the Regal GS, ATS, and CTS Vsport. All of which have Performance Algorithm Liftfoot technology. In any case, no need to go into detail. The fact is that we eliminated this and moved on and brought back the Stock/Performance feel of Select-A-Tune.





WOT-Tuning said:


> As one of the other members already replied, yes, CC is still very much active. You will simply be in Stock/ECO modes with you have it on.





WOT-Tuning said:


> There isn't any huge difference. Its not going to be slug on ECO mode. We simply tweak some of the programming to provide better fuel economy during key situations like when cruising or taking off from a stop.
> 
> As we stated before, try ECO and if you don't like it then you can always request Stock+ version
> 
> -Michael


*Well said Michael*,

... and thank you for taking time to patiently address the key questions posed by forum members, point by point, in a straightforward and easy-to-understand manner.

While we're all eager to experience the new tunes once they've been methodically tweaked, tested, validated and certified ready-for-release by your engineers, I for one am grateful that the Trifecta team, despite the enormous pressures to produce it must be feeling, have not succumbed to the temptation to be unwisely rushed. No tune before its' time, so to speak.

We all need to keep in mind that the complexity of modifying, managing and successfully integrating all the variables which affect engine and transmission behavior as well as the overall driving experience under a multitude of load conditions in varying environments is a Herculean task and challenge. Were it not so, then GM wouldn't deem it necessary to employ many hundreds of the world's most talented automotive engineers to accomplish what is essentially the same undertaking on a much grander scale.

- -
Ulysses


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

ls3c6 said:


> also if I buy the package, can it be resold on the forum when we get rid of the car?


No, one time use and will only work to your VIN number. You can sell the cable.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Can we expect the tune to be sent out this week?? I'm excited!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

.
*“Trees that are slow to grow bear the best fruit.” *― Molière



bL1Nd said:


> Can we expect the tune to be sent out this week?? I'm excited!


“_Patience, grasshopper,_" said the Master, "_G__ood things come to those who wait._"


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

When I advised WOT of my tune preference. They said it would be another week or two. I'm in no hurry. Will be tearing up the streets with PAL in the mean time.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

I can't wait lol jk just driving today I couldn't tell if I was in tour mode or not, one acceleration really pulled and another didn't both at WOT 3rd gear auto, least I'll know soon enough


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

chris10 said:


> When I advised WOT of my tune preference. They said it would be another week or two.


I'm not a patient person


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

I have a question with respect to the updates that trifectais putting out. I currently have theexisting engine mods: K&N Air filter, #42 Bosch Injectors, ZZP downpipe andmid pipe, 2.5” Magnaflow exhaust, trifecta tune, and ZZP FMIC.
When I got the injectors through bad news racing I had topay extra to get the trifecta tune adjusted to compensate for theinjectors. So would the update screw upthe tune designed with the injectors?
Does anyone know how that works?


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Well the first question is why do you have 42# injectors without E85 fueling?? It doesn't really do anything otherwise. It could detract performance if their sized too large.


----------



## kdevine21 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hello, 

As a new Cruze owner, I've been watching this thread closely and my question is, when can I buy the tune with the newest version of software?

Thank you,
Kevin


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

You can buy the tune right now, but it sounds like some members have contacted trifecta and it won't be available for download until later this week or next week.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

kdevine21 said:


> As a new Cruze owner, I've been watching this thread closely and my question is, when can I buy the tune with the newest version of software. Thank you, Kevin


Kev,
You can order your tune from either BNR _*Bad News Racing*_ or from Trifecta's in-house marketing arm, _*WOT-Tuning*_. Both vendors are active supporters of CruzeTALK and both vendors have excellent reputations. AFAIK, your tune's price and post-sale support options will be the same whether you purchase through BNR or WOT. Welcome aboard and all the best!


Welcome to Bad News Racing

News - TRIFECTA - Home - WOT-Tuning.com
Hope this helps, Ulysses


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Trifecta 1.8L Tune for Cruze*



UlyssesSG said:


> You can order your tune from either BNR _*Bad News Racing*_ or from Trifecta's in-house marketing arm, _*WOT-Tuning*_. Both vendors are active supporters of CruzeTALK and both vendors have excellent reputations. AFAIK, your tune's price and post-sale support options will be the same whether you purchase through BNR or WOT. Welcome aboard and all the best!
> 
> 
> Welcome to Bad News Racing
> ...


*Kevin* _(and all other interested parties)_,

The tune information I posted minutes ago and shown in quotes immediately above assumed you're driving a Cruze with the 1.4L turbo motor. If however you have a Cruze L or Cruze LS with the 1.8L NA motor, then be advised that you're still good to go and, serendipitously, the 1.8L tune is on sale now at Bad News Racing for $230.

Here's the link:
Trifecta Tune 2011+ Chevrolet Cruze 1.8
- -
Cheers, Ulysses


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

jbaker2810 said:


> I have a question with respect to the updates that trifectais putting out. I currently have theexisting engine mods: K&N Air filter, #42 Bosch Injectors, ZZP downpipe andmid pipe, 2.5” Magnaflow exhaust, trifecta tune, and ZZP FMIC.
> When I got the injectors through bad news racing I had topay extra to get the trifecta tune adjusted to compensate for theinjectors. So would the update screw upthe tune designed with the injectors?
> Does anyone know how that works?


We are the ones that wrote that revision when you ordered from BNR. This is why when you write us asking for the latest updates calibration, we ask you for a list of your mods. So we can compare the list to your programming and ensure it matches. Then, we just take whatever is setup, in your case, modified fueling for the 42s and other mods, and simply incorporate the new update in with those settings. Voila! Done.

To dumb it down further: we take your current calibration, the one you are currently running, and update it to the new stuff while keeping all your settings intact. That's it.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## kdevine21 (Jan 4, 2015)

Can you post your AF graph from the dyno posted in the first post?


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

Anyone else get an offer from WOT to beta test the new tune? Received a message from [email protected] asking if I'd like to try it out and the download showed up in my account!!!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

izzone2000 said:


> Anyone else get an offer from WOT to beta test the new tune? Received a message from [email protected] asking if I'd like to try it out and the download showed up in my account!!!


Nothing here, even though [email protected] wrote me via Trifecta's WOT messaging system that a well-known and respected CruzeTALK member (name withheld by me) and I were at the top of the list to receive the new tune. To be fair to Michael, he didn't specifically say we were first up for a beta tune.

So, you've downloaded the Beta Tune. Have you installed it yet? Please keep us updated and in the loop as time permits and the testing regimen allows.

- -
Ulysses


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

Well i got a message from Michael earlier today saying I should receive mine in another week or two, then another message, likely from an engineer asking if i'd like to try the beta, which is about 90% complete. Said they couldn't do extensive testing on 2011-2012 years so would like the input from owners of those models. Downloading now and will report back tomorrow after some _*extensive*_ testing:wink:


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

izzone2000 said:


> Well i got a message from Michael earlier today saying I should receive mine in another week or two, then another message, likely from an engineer asking if i'd like to try the beta, which is about 90% complete. Said they couldn't do extensive testing on 2011-2012 years so would like the input from owners of those models. Downloading now and will report back tomorrow after some _*extensive*_ testing:wink:


Thanks for the update explaining why you were selected based on model year, which is Jim Dandy with me. Good luck with your testing and I hope you're able to feed the engineers plenty of useful data which nudges the new Select-A-Tune ever closer to becoming a release-ready product.


----------



## layman1141 (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes, please update us all when you can. I am preparing to buy the tune next week and want to get some first hand input before doing so.


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

Alrighty, initial thoughts on the new January beta update.

*Things to consider:
* -I'm running a 2012 LT Automatic
-Still had some 89 octane left in the tank before filling up with 93 at shell
-It's been about 20 degrees here in Connecticut during the day
-I'm running everything stock. This is the $300 advantage tune
-This is the beta version, so it's not 100% finished yet
-I requested the eco/tour tune, so I'm going to assume this is the eco/tour beta

*Eco mode:*
*Pro's*: -This is no slouch. Actually seems faster than stock configuration
-Good amount of boost in lower rpm ranges, lets you get up to speed quickly
-I'm not 100% sure on this, but going 70mph on the stock config, i remember the rpm's around 2800, with eco mode on, it sits around 2400. Again, I may be mistaken
-MPG's average around 36. If that seems a little lower than you'd like, remember, it is very cold here and I do still have some 89 in the tank. Also, I put the foot down a little more than usual
*Con's*: -Only one that I can find so far. When you come to a stop or need to slow down for traffic ahead of you, the car does not always downshift at the correct times. It likes to stay in a higher gear which sometimes causes the engine to shake because it needs that lower gear to get going again. There were times when I would slow down to around 25-30 mph and then get on the gas again. The trans did not downshift and would still be in fifth or sixth running ~500-800rpm. Not perfect, but again, this is still a beta and will hopefully be fixed for the final version.

*Tour mode:*
*Pro's*: -FAST! I'm coming from never having a tuned car or any engine mods. This thing can now really pick it up from a dead stop.
-0-60 time. I've never timed my car before but have seen that a stock LT 0-60 is around 9.3 seconds. I timed the tour mode 0-60 at 8.36. Almost a second faster
-It shifts into a gear that has immediate boost available from the turbo. No more waiting after a shift to get into the boost rpm range, constant power
-When accelerating out of say, a parking lot, in the past I would have to lay on the gas if I pulled out in between some cars. With the tune, I can easily pull out between some cars and only have my foot halfway on the pedal. With the amount of lower range available boost, the car will accelerate extremely quickly and safely. Best thing I can compare this to is my dads old Audi A6. That thing had so much power down low that you felt you could cut out between two cars without putting the pedal all the way down to the floor. Obviously the cruze is nowhere near the A6 in terms of horsepower, but the tune closes that gap.
*Con's*: -Occasionally will have the downshifting issues of the eco mode, but nowhere near as often
-Doesn't happen from a stop, but while cruising down the road, sometimes I would put the pedal to the floor. It will every once in a while downshift maybe one gear too much and start you out in a gear that's already in the 4-5000rpm range before quickly upshifting to the next gear. Not a huge problem, but it could be better starting you in one gear higher at 25-3000rpm.

So thats it for now. I got around 120 miles in with it so far and averaging 32.3 mpg with 50/50 highway/city driving. Now that may seem low for some, but before the tune I was averaging around 30.5 mpg. This is only my average for the winter months, so november-present. I'm sure in the summer and with me taking my foot off the pedal not testing out how fast the tune can go, it will be better! And remember, this is the beta, not the final finished product.
ccasion14:


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

izzone2000 said:


> Alrighty, initial thoughts on the new January beta update.
> 
> < Body of message omitted. See OP for full report >
> 
> ...


izzone2000,

*Outstanding job!* Thank you for taking the time to provide us with a comprehensive field report. Trifecta's progress in developing the new tune sounds promising and I'm looking forward to the day it'll be released to all of Cruzedom. Upon reflection and with this new information, I'm seriously considering changing my updated tune request to ECO/TOUR rather than STOCK+/TOUR.

- -
Respect, Ulysses


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

Do you have a option to run the stock trans Tune? The stock trans tune gets the mileage and is great at putting the engine in its power band when needed


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

GM Master Tech said:


> Do you have a option to run the stock trans Tune? The stock trans tune gets the mileage and is great at putting the engine in its power band when needed


Good question. When I installed Trifecta's now obsolete PAL tune in mid-December, Trifecta's tune management software, once started, flashed the ECM first and then automatically flashed the TCM without offering the option to forego a TCM reprogram.


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

GM Master Tech said:


> Do you have a option to run the stock trans Tune? The stock trans tune gets the mileage and is great at putting the engine in its power band when needed


Like Ulysses said above, it didn't give me an option, all or nothing. Maybe it'll be available for the final version.


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

I hear you i run the stock trans Tune with the tuned engine.Gives me a nice increase in mileage with the tuned engine.Also does a excellent job of power management


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

GM Master Tech said:


> I hear you i run the stock trans Tune with the tuned engine.Gives me a nice increase in mileage with the tuned engine.Also does a excellent job of power management


Do Vermont Tuners, VTuners, offer an optional TCM reprogram for the Cruze? Just curious.


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh yes a very good trans tune the wife likes it a lot.Any trans tune is going to give much less converter lock up than the GM tune.Thats how you loose mileage for one.Although on the highway the mileage will run about the same.I run the aggressive 93 octane tune vtuner did for me with the stock trans tune. Almost 2 more MPG with the tune.The key is the added timing and stock trans tune.Plus the stock trans tune always trys to make the engine feel like it has more power than it does anyway.Excellent combo for me with perfect manners and factory like drive ability.Really its the way GM could have made a SS model.And just made it premium fuel only.I have done a ton of testing with my car in all weather and conditions its just perfect.Lots of power Other techs that drove my car were completely pleased and very surprised.But for me it has to be that way drive ability is my bag


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

exactly what I was waiting for ..... thanks trifecta


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

Any update on when the manual tunes will be coming out? I put in a service request to get the new tune with my manual and I'm still waiting


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

*TRIFECTA: +44 WHP and +51 ft-lbs on Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T MY2011-2015 (Jan2015...*



Schnurd said:


> Any update on when the manual tunes will be coming out? I put in a service request to get the new tune with my manual and I'm still waiting


The majority of us auto guys (aside from beta testers) haven't even gotten our tunes yet so sounds like you manual people will be waiting a little longer. Bummer ): I wonder if the Eco mode will really make much of a difference with manuals though...sounds like it really only changes auto shift points...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

izzone2000 said:


> Alrighty, initial thoughts on the new January beta update.
> 
> < Body of message omitted. See OP for full report >


_izzone2000_,

*Again, outstanding field report.* One line of questioning I neglected to to pursue in my initial response to your report was that of the beta tune's ECO and TOUR behavior when driven in full manual mode. Did you have the opportunity to explore these environments and, if yes, would you please be so kind as to update your beta tune assessment to address its' full manual mode performance capabilities.

- -
Thank you, Ulysses


----------



## layman1141 (Jan 26, 2015)

Okay everyone, so when they sent my files over for download I got two different files. One that read as "2012_*****************_DSVM_MKII.TRTX" and one that read as "2012*****************_.TRTX" does anyone know the difference between the two? And why I got two instead of one like I thought? Because when I go to upload either tune it has an option of the modified tune or the stock tune. Did I get the old tune and a beta of the new?

I was just reading the OP and it seems the new eco select-a-tune is called MKII so if I am reading the first file name correctly, I believe that I got the new tune as well as the old for my 2012 Eco 6MT.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

layman1141 said:


> Okay everyone, so when they sent my files over for download I got two different files. One that read as "2012_*****************_DSVM_MKII.TRTX" and one that read as "2012*****************_.TRTX" does anyone know the difference between the two? And why I got two instead of one like I thought? Because when I go to upload either tune it has an option of the modified tune or the stock tune. Did I get the old tune and a beta of the new?
> 
> I was just reading the OP and it seems the new eco select-a-tune is called MKII so if I am reading the first file name correctly, I believe that I got the new tune as well as the old for my 2012 Eco 6MT.


_*layman1141*_,

Interesting. I've been waiting over two months and haven't received anything but the original, now-abandoned PAL tune. As to exactly what files you've received, I could _guesspeculate _and possibly be correct, or nearly so, but it's more likely I'd miss the mark and add to the uncertainty and eventual chaos that would ensue.

My advice to you is to immediately contact WOT-Tuning using Trifecta's WOT-Tuning messaging system and ask for definitive answers and clear instruction on how to use the files uploaded to your WOT-Tuning download center. In the meanwhile, do not, I emphasize do not, install any of the two tuning files you've received until you know with certainty from the developers how to proceed.

When you have that information in hand, please report what you've learned back here because, as you know, many of us have been waiting quite a long time for Trifecta to promulgate and distribute the new finished version of Select-A-Tune 2015, so please keep us in the loop.

- -
*Thanks, Ulysses*


----------



## layman1141 (Jan 26, 2015)

UlyssesSG said:


> _*layman1141*_,
> 
> My advice to you is to immediately contact WOT-Tuning using Trifecta's WOT-Tuning messaging system and ask for definitive answers and clear instruction on how to use the files uploaded to your WOT-Tuning download center. In the meanwhile, do not, I emphasize do not, install any of the two tuning files you've received until you know with certainty from the developers how to proceed.
> 
> ...


 I have already contacted WOT-tuning through the service request they sent giving me the links to the files. I am just waiting on a reply now. But if I had to guess, with the name of the new tune in the file name that it almost has to be the new tune. Or a beta of the new tune because I asked for the Eco/Tour tune which is specified by MKII instead of the Stock+/Tour tune which is specified as MKI. I will let everyone know what I hear from WOT.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

layman1141 said:


> I have already contacted WOT-tuning through the service request they sent giving me the links to the files. I am just waiting on a reply now. But if I had to guess, with the name of the new tune in the file name that it almost has to be the new tune. Or a beta of the new tune because I asked for the Eco/Tour tune which is specified by MKII instead of the Stock+/Tour tune which is specified as MKI. I will let everyone know what I hear from WOT.


_*layman1141,*_

I agree, and the probable correct answers to your original queries occurred to me while in the shower. :blush: At least I wasn't singing ...

My guess is the new tune file you've received is a your original beta, tweaked according to your feedback and perhaps other information Trifecta's engineers have gleaned since the creation of the original beta you tested.

Looking forward to your next comprehensive field report. Please be sure to include your observations of the beta2 tune's performance when the car is driven in full manual mode, both ECO and TOUR as well as in full auto modes, too. Thanks!
- -
Carry on, Ulysses


----------



## layman1141 (Jan 26, 2015)

UlyssesSG said:


> _*layman1141,*_
> 
> I agree, and the probable correct answers to your original queries occurred to me while in the shower. :blush: At least I wasn't singing ...
> 
> ...


That's the thing though, I ordered my tune on Monday. This is the first Trifecta tune that I have ever purchased. That is why if I had to guess I would say they sent me a Beta for the 2012 Chevy Cruze Eco 6-Speed MT. I am then guessing the one with only the VIN without the MKII is the PAL tune you all are referring to. Because when I click on either tune it has a choice between installing the stock tune or the modified tune. So I know they are two different tune files. Also, I bought the Advantage Tune.


----------



## layman1141 (Jan 26, 2015)

I just got a reply back from Michael telling me that the DSVM tune file is the new CAL with Select-A-Tune. My cable is supposed to be here Friday. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

layman1141 said:


> That's the thing though, I ordered my tune on Monday. This is the first Trifecta tune that I have ever purchased. That is why if I had to guess I would say they sent me a Beta for the 2012 Chevy Cruze Eco 6-Speed MT. I am then guessing the one with only the VIN without the MKII is the PAL tune you all are referring to. Because when I click on either tune it has a choice between installing the stock tune or the modified tune. So I know they are two different tune files. Also, I bought the Advantage Tune.


_*layman1141,

*_Whoops! My bad. In my haste I confused you with fellow Cruzetalk member *izzone2000 *who has been beta testing Trifecta's new, still-in-development, 2015 Selecta-A-Tune for 1.4L turbo Cruzen with automatic transmissions. Click here to read his field report.

Above stated, I'm now inclined to think that what Trifecta's WOT-Tuning uploaded to your account was the original Select-A-Tune for manual transmission which everyone loved _AND_ the new, but now mostly abandoned, Trifecta PAL tune for Cruze with manual transmission. If indeed that be the case, then you're free to experiment with both tunes as you wish until they've fully developed Trifecta's latest 2015 Select-A-Tune for manual transmission Cruzen. Again, to be on the safe side, confirm what you have and how to use it with WOT-Tuning.

- -
Hope this helps and isn't too confusing, Ulysses


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

layman1141 said:


> I just got a reply back from Michael telling me that the DSVM tune file is the new CAL with Select-A-Tune. My cable is supposed to be here Friday. I will keep you all posted.


*WoW!* And your Cruze has the 6-speed M32 manual transmission? You, Sir, are indeed ahead of the game. Looking forward to reviewing your full report on its' performance. Take a minute to reference izzone2000's report for ideas on how to format your presentation if you need help.
- -
Good luck, Ulysses


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Correct. We sent him the beta January 2015 Select-A-Tune update for MT...and we sent the 'current' PAL version of the cal just in case he wanted to try the 'official' calibration as the nee DSVM MKII version is basically a beta still. So, he has both. We're trying to get this out the door and finalized. in doing so, we are select certain customers to test the new programming for us. Something you guys know we don't do often as we like to test on our own R&D vehicles.

Anyways, we hope to have this finalized soon.

Thanks!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Correct. We sent him the beta January 2015 Select-A-Tune update for MT...and we sent the 'current' PAL version of the cal just in case he wanted to try the 'official' calibration as the nee DSVM MKII version is basically a beta still. So, he has both. We're trying to get this out the door and finalized. in doing so, we are select certain customers to test the new programming for us. Something you guys know we don't do often as we like to test on our own R&D vehicles.
> 
> ...


IMO, WOT-Tuning is a first class vendor and CruzeTALK website supporter. Timely, honest and transparent communications are key to successful relationships, be it here or in any public or private space.
- -
Keep up the good work, Ulysses​


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

Okay so just for the **** of it I went to my download center and I believe I have 2 new files. One called EZ flash 1.15.x.x and one called EZ flash 1.20.x.x. Are these a new tune?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Are these a new tune?*



sublime1996525 said:


> Okay so just for the **** of it I went to my download center and I believe I have 2 new files. One called EZ flash 1.15.x.x and one called EZ flash 1.20.x.x. *Are these a new tune?*


*NO*, *they are two different versions of the EZ Flash tune installation app.* When the tune designed specifically for your Cruze is ready and uploaded to your WOT-Tuning account download page, it will be easily identifiable as it incorporates your Cruze's VIN into the tune file's name and also has the file extension .trtx (.TRTX).

Please note that when you have tune in hand and are ready to install, and unless instructed otherwise by Trifecta WOT-Tuning, you'll use EZ Flash 1.15.x.x to do the job.
- -
Hope this helps, Ulysses


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

Thanks man!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

sublime1996525 said:


> Thanks man!


_De nada, mi amigo._​


----------



## layman1141 (Jan 26, 2015)

UlyssesSG said:


> *WoW!* And your Cruze has the 6-speed M32 manual transmission? You, Sir, are indeed ahead of the game. Looking forward to reviewing your full report on its' performance. Take a minute to reference izzone2000's report for ideas on how to format your presentation if you need help.
> - -
> Good luck, Ulysses


I will surely give you all my full report. I am more than satisfied with this vendor so far. I was expecting to wait on the new tune like everyone else... I couldn't be more happy with it. My cable said it departed Cincinnati this morning so I should have it in hand when I get off work tomorrow.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

layman1141 said:


> I will surely give you all my full report. I am more than satisfied with this vendor so far. I was expecting to wait on the new tune like everyone else... I couldn't be more happy with it. My cable said it departed Cincinnati this morning so I should have it in hand when I get off work tomorrow.


Excellent, glad to hear it!

To the rest of you, keep in mind this is a beta still. Once he tests and provides feedback we can move forward. There are a few others we have provided the beta to as well. Provided all their feedback matches each others comments, we can probably move forward with a release for the MT guys. We are almost done with the AT as well.

To address the other question. We went ahead and posted links to everyone's download page for the newer versions of EZ Flash.

UlyssesSG, thanks again for your support, patience, and kind words. We appreciate it!

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## layman1141 (Jan 26, 2015)

Actually it is out for delivery today! Fantastic Shipping time. I will get it uploaded tonight when I get out of work and after class. Hopefully I will get to do some testing on it tomorrow. (Weather permitting, we got some snow today. Hopefully it will all be cleared up by tomorrow.)


----------



## 11LTZ (Jun 26, 2014)

Quick question:

I'm interested in getting the new Select-A-Tune when it's ready. Will this impact how my automatic transmission performs? I've never been satisfied with the shift patterns and improvements in the shifting alone would make the tune worthwhile to me.


----------



## layman1141 (Jan 26, 2015)

11LTZ said:


> Quick question:
> 
> I'm interested in getting the new Select-A-Tune when it's ready. Will this impact how my automatic transmission performs? I've never been satisfied with the shift patterns and improvements in the shifting alone would make the tune worthwhile to me.


I can't say from experience, but I do know that the tune comes with a transmission calibration as well and everything I have read on here tells me that people have been very satisfied with the difference. Maybe Ulyssys can chime in and give you his two cents.


----------



## Davep (Apr 14, 2014)

Just curious. Will the PAL version tune continue to be developed, or is it now end of life?

I don't have a tune at the moment, but the concept of the PAL tune appeals to me, provided the bugs are worked out and it is finessed. Select-a-tune doesn't interest me.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

11LTZ said:


> Quick question:
> 
> I'm interested in getting the new Select-A-Tune when it's ready. Will this impact how my automatic transmission performs? I've never been satisfied with the shift patterns and improvements in the shifting alone would make the tune worthwhile to me.


Hello! Yes, our product is a complete calibration for the ECM and TCM.



Davep said:


> Just curious. Will the PAL version tune continue to be developed, or is it now end of life?
> 
> I don't have a tune at the moment, but the concept of the PAL tune appeals to me, provided the bugs are worked out and it is finessed. Select-a-tune doesn't interest me.


PAL is no longer the defining factor of our product. It is no longer 'dynamic' in trying to figure out what you want when you press the throttle. Due to the overwhelming outcry from customers, we discontinued it on this platform. Bringing Select A Tune back means you have the option to switch back and forth between Stock and Performance modes on the fly with a flick of a switch. 

The decision to use performance or stock modes is left in your hands rather than trying to predict what you want from the vehicle, like PAL did. People just didn't like it.

-Michael


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

Darn good idea i honestly do not think PAL was ever compatible with the 1.4T


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

can I purchase just the tune file if I locate a cable locally? If so, how much for base file.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

*TRIFECTA: +44 WHP and +51 ft-lbs on Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T MY2011-2015 (Jan2015...*



GM Master Tech said:


> Darn good idea i honestly do not think PAL was ever compatible with the 1.4T


PAL was compatible, just wasn't popular. You would have to jump into an ATS to fully understand how aggressive they could have made PAL settings. 

PAL wasn't always as on the fly as manually switching CC button off.


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

Correct i have been in a ATS two very different animals ! Pal works best with more powerful GM platforms


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

If I order today, when will cable / tune file arrive? I'm in 49503.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

ls3c6 said:


> If I order today, when will cable / tune file arrive? I'm in 49503.


Hello,

Who did you order from? If you ordered through WOT-Tuning, you would be receiving an email notification for shipping sometime today or tomorrow.

However, if you ordered through another vendor, there's no information I can provide, sorry. All support during and after purchase would go through that vendor.

WOT-Tuning is the retailer for TRIFECTA, has direct access to the engineering team, and serves as an escalation point if you are unhappy with whoever you purchased from. Otherwise, all of your regular support issues, including data log request would be submitted by you to your vendor.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Hello,
> 
> Who did you order from? If you ordered through WOT-Tuning, you would be receiving an email notification for shipping sometime today or tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I am asking if I order from you, WOT-Tuning, where does it ship from and how many days out will it be to west Michigan. Since it's 4p EST it is probably too late to ship now for today.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Cant wait for the new selectatune. Ive hated pal every since i recieved it. Its just so unpredictable.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

ls3c6 said:


> I am asking if I order from you, WOT-Tuning, where does it ship from and how many days out will it be to west Michigan. Since it's 4p EST it is probably too late to ship now for today.


Hah! Sorry about that. I totally read that as 'I ordered today...', my apologies. If you had ordered today, it being a federal holiday, the cable would not have shipped. I would place the order so we can try and process the shipping order tomorrow. 

But, as I stated, we issue the shipping request to our warehouse as soon as the order is processed. So, shipping time is usually same day or the day after. It also depends on what shipping method you use.

Sorry for the misunderstanding. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Are we getting close to get SAT for manual transmissions?1? I'm getting anxious


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Dvan5693 said:


> Are we getting close to get SAT for manual transmissions?1? I'm getting anxious


Yup! We're almost done. We had two simultaneous urgent projects which is why this has taken longer than we anticipated. While we were perform the necessary R&D to get this update rolled out, our engineers were also working on an urgent update for the ATS and Malibu 2.0T LTG crowd. 

In any case, both are coming to finalization and should be ratified soon


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Yup! We're almost done. We had two simultaneous urgent projects which is why this has taken longer than we anticipated. While we were perform the necessary R&D to get this update rolled out, our engineers were also working on an urgent update for the ATS and Malibu 2.0T LTG crowd.
> 
> In any case, both are coming to finalization and should be ratified soon


Oh that's always how it seems to go isn't it? If a project went as planned, it wouldn't be called a project lol. You'll notice in my previous post I was so excited I type a number one instead of an exclamation point haha


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

I've been trying to get this update, but since I can't register and my client area has been removed, I'm SOL.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

KOBALT said:


> I've been trying to get this update, but since I can't register and my client area has been removed, I'm SOL.


Sorry you are having issues with the system. My replies to you were to clear your browser cache. Or try a different web browser. Something about the way you are accessing our site is causing the issues you are having. 

I logged in as you and had ZERO issues on my computer running Win 8 and IE 11. So, you need to try diagnosing what may be happening on your end. Are you using a PC or mobile device? Something on your system or mobile device is causing the issues.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Any word on the update for auto 2014 cruzers?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*WOT-Tuning.com is currently unavailable*



KOBALT said:


> I've been trying to get this update, but since I can't register and my client area has been removed, I'm SOL.





WOT-Tuning said:


> Sorry you are having issues with the system. My replies to you were to clear your browser cache. Or try a different web browser. Something about the way you are accessing our site is causing the issues you are having.
> 
> I logged in as you and had ZERO issues on my computer running Win 8 and IE 11. So, you need to try diagnosing what may be happening on your end. Are you using a PC or mobile device? Something on your system or mobile device is causing the issues.
> 
> ...


*KOBALT*,

I don't know if you're experiencing a browser issue or not, but though I normally log into my Trifecta WOT-Tuining account at http://www.wot-tuning.com/forums/ using Chrome without any problems, tonight, after reading your post, I tested the login link and found it to be non-functional with a re-direct to https://www.wot-tuning.com/forums/index.php?app=core&module=global&section=login which was also non-functional.



> *WOT-Tuning.com is currently unavailable
> *WOT-Tuning.com is currently undergoing scheduled maintenance. Ordering and support will be unavailable during this period. We appreciate your patience and will return soon!


I'll try again later in the day using Chrome, Firefox and IE to verify whether or not all's well again on their end.

- -
Sorry I couldn't be of more help at this time, Ulysses


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I just signed in fine, chrome.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> I just signed in fine, chrome.


*Ditto here, using Chrome, Firefox and IE.*
Site maintenance appears to have concluded and all is normal.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

illroyale said:


> Any word on the update for auto 2014 cruzers?


Hello! Same response as I provided just yesterday. Were almost done and finalizing the updates for both AT and MT 

-Michael


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> I just signed in fine, chrome.





UlyssesSG said:


> *Ditto here, using Chrome, Firefox and IE.*
> Site maintenance appears to have concluded and all is normal.


Hey guys! Thanks for trying to assist. The maintenance was indeed occurring later in the day close to midnight, but not during the times when KOBALT was trying to access the site.

I haven't heard back from him but I hope he was able to troubleshoot his issue as I am certain it was local to him.

-Michael


----------



## Sid1991 (Sep 1, 2012)

So how much longer do we have to wait for some feed back to data logs that were sent in about 2 months ago?


----------



## layman1141 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey everyone, sorry for the delay on getting back. I work 45 hours a week and go to school 25 hours a week so I don't have time for much else. Okay, so when I first uploaded the tune I noticed a difference but I wasn't totally impressed. (I was still running 87 trying to burn it out) Now, after I started running Shell 93, this beast came alive. The throttle response is leaps and bounds over what it was before the tune. (and I have a manual). I no longer have to downshift from 6th to 5th if Im doing 65 on the highway and want to speed up to 80. She just runs right up to it with no issue. Power feels much more readily available. I also notice the shifts are much smoother, no bog after shifting into a higher gear. Now on fuel economy. Before the tune I was averaging around 31mpg with about 60/40 highway to city driving. After the tune with running 93 I am averaging about 34 or 35 on the Tour mode without even trying to drive for economy. I haven't even touched the Eco mode because of this so I can not elaborate on that aspect of the tune.

So in conclusion, I am very happy with the added power and throttle response. I am also very happy with the increase in fuel economy even in tour mode! I really can't believe this is only the Beta. Great job Trifecta. You now have a customer for life.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Sid1991 said:


> So how much longer do we have to wait for some feed back to data logs that were sent in about 2 months ago?


Two months!? Can you please reply to your WOT ticket so I can investigate? I have to say, most everyone else that has reported something like this, has learned that we did, in fact reply, and they just never saw the email or it got caught in their junk/spam.

Please contact me via WOT asap to get this escalated and resolved for you.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

layman1141 said:


> Hey everyone, sorry for the delay on getting back. I work 45 hours a week and go to school 25 hours a week so I don't have time for much else. Okay, so when I first uploaded the tune I noticed a difference but I wasn't totally impressed. (I was still running 87 trying to burn it out) Now, after I started running Shell 93, this beast came alive. The throttle response is leaps and bounds over what it was before the tune. (and I have a manual). I no longer have to downshift from 6th to 5th if Im doing 65 on the highway and want to speed up to 80. She just runs right up to it with no issue. Power feels much more readily available. I also notice the shifts are much smoother, no bog after shifting into a higher gear. Now on fuel economy. Before the tune I was averaging around 31mpg with about 60/40 highway to city driving. After the tune with running 93 I am averaging about 34 or 35 on the Tour mode without even trying to drive for economy. I haven't even touched the Eco mode because of this so I can not elaborate on that aspect of the tune.
> 
> So in conclusion, I am very happy with the added power and throttle response. I am also very happy with the increase in fuel economy even in tour mode! I really can't believe this is only the Beta. Great job Trifecta. You now have a customer for life.


Hello,

Excellent! Glad to hear you are having success and enjoying the calibration!

Looks like we are very close to a release. We are still waiting to hear back from a few other MY Cruze MT's and AT's before we go live. But, it's looking good 

-Michael


----------



## shiwnath (Jun 11, 2014)

Does anyone know the injector duty cycle at peak boost with this new tune? Seems like a lot of power gains with just tuning and I'm just curious whether or not adding supporting mods (intake, downpipe, midpipe, etc) along with this tune would require our engines to require larger injectors.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

I believe we've talked about this a few times before, but normally after the intake, and turboback exhaust with a tune on these cars you're gonna be looking to do injectors fairly soon after because they get maxed out. I'm looking at doing the bosch injectors myself when I get retuned this week hopefully.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm actually waiting for a response from WoT right now, I'm getting ready to pickup a new tune I just PM'd Mike last night with some questions so hopefully I can finish up my decision today at some point if I get a response back.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

shiwnath said:


> Does anyone know the injector duty cycle at peak boost with this new tune? Seems like a lot of power gains with just tuning and I'm just curious whether or not adding supporting mods (intake, downpipe, midpipe, etc) along with this tune would require our engines to require larger injectors.


Hello,

Without divulging anything, were not maxing out the stock injectors. Not even with full bolt-on's. 42's or upgraded injectors aren't really necessary unless you plan to run E85. At least, on our programming and the way we have fueling setup, its not a problem. Don't know about other products on the market, but ours is perfectly fine


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> I believe we've talked about this a few times before, but normally after the intake, and turboback exhaust with a tune on these cars you're gonna be looking to do injectors fairly soon after because they get maxed out. I'm looking at doing the bosch injectors myself when I get retuned this week hopefully.





Slammed2014Eco said:


> I'm actually waiting for a response from WoT right now, I'm getting ready to pickup a new tune I just PM'd Mike last night with some questions so hopefully I can finish up my decision today at some point if I get a response back.


Thanks for the inquiry! Glad we were able to get you sorted out!

Take a look at my last reply to your WOT-Tuning SR 

Please let me know if you need anything else.

-Michael


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Thanks for the inquiry! Glad we were able to get you sorted out!
> 
> Take a look at my last reply to your WOT-Tuning SR
> 
> ...


Yeah, I saw that file  thanks again! 

Just waiting on my cable now


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Hello,
> 
> Without divulging anything, were not maxing out the stock injectors. Not even with full bolt-on's. 42's or upgraded injectors aren't really necessary unless you plan to run E85. At least, on our programming and the way we have fueling setup, its not a problem. Don't know about other products on the market, but ours is perfectly fine


Well that's good news, myself and a few others were maxing out our injectors with the current tuning setup we are or should I say "were" running.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

lol $15 to ship a cable? who sells this free shipping.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

n/m ordered from Bad News Racing... free shipping


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

also, how do you flash back to stock if necessary? from what I understand cruise "on" = eco/base tune, cruise "off" is tune enabled (automatic)?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

ls3c6 said:


> lol $15 to ship a cable? who sells this free shipping.





ls3c6 said:


> n/m ordered from Bad News Racing... free shipping


Thanks for sharing. I will let our sales team know this to see if we can implement something in the future. For future reference, if you would have contacted us directly via [email protected] I am sure we would have made a concession  



ls3c6 said:


> also, how do you flash back to stock if necessary? from what I understand cruise "on" = eco/base tune, cruise "off" is tune enabled (automatic)?


Your calibration file will have both stock and custom profiles. You are prompted during installation to choose between the two:

EZ Flash User Guide

-Michael


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Thanks for sharing. I will let our sales team know this to see if we can implement something in the future. For future reference, if you would have contacted us directly via [email protected] I am sure we would have made a concession
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, sorry I didn't want to start sending emails asking for price concessions... I guess I should have. In my business when someone tells me they can get X or Y thing for cheaper at A or B place I tell them go for it lol


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

ls3c6 said:


> Thanks, sorry I didn't want to start sending emails asking for price concessions... I guess I should have. In my business when someone tells me they can get X or Y thing for cheaper at A or B place I tell them go for it lol


No worries! In this case, it wasn't a crazy price match or anything 

Hope you enjoy the calibration once you receive it!


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

WOT-Tuning said:


> No worries! In this case, it wasn't a crazy price match or anything
> 
> Hope you enjoy the calibration once you receive it!


We hope so as well! We're going on a 1500 mile road trip here in a few weeks, hoping for a more engaging drive and hey any MPG improvement will be welcome too. I may take the bimmer and just pay more for gas though, 450hp AWD is intoxicating


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

ls3c6 said:


> We hope so as well! We're going on a 1500 mile road trip here in a few weeks, hoping for a more engaging drive and hey any MPG improvement will be welcome too. I may take the bimmer and just pay more for gas though, 450hp AWD is intoxicating


Heck yeah! HP is intoxicating for sure! I'm sure you guys will like the boost in performance you will receive from the calibration.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey Mike, I sent you another message on the support ticket from you're website


----------



## PurdueCruze (Jun 24, 2014)

MT tune coming soon? It's almost autocross season!


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Hey Mike, I sent you another message on the support ticket from you're website


Replied sir! 



PurdueCruze said:


> MT tune coming soon? It's almost autocross season!


Yes!  From what I understand testing of the revision is basically finalized. We should start distribution soon.


----------



## PurdueCruze (Jun 24, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Replied sir!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!  From what I understand testing of the revision is basically finalized. We should start distribution soon.


Schweet. So you'll make an annoucement on here or?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

PurdueCruze said:


> Schweet. So you'll make an annoucement on here or?


Well, THIS is our announcement thread. We don't want to clutter the forum with more threads about the same thing. I have posted this thread on CT FB page as well.

I see that a few updates have been sent out so it looks like all those waiting will start to see their updates hit their downloads soon.

This will be preceded by an email notification to let you know a calibration has been posted to your account on WOT. If you are not a member of WOT and haven't placed your request, please do so via [email protected] 

Thanks!


----------



## PurdueCruze (Jun 24, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Well, THIS is our announcement thread. We don't want to clutter the forum with more threads about the same thing. I have posted this thread on CT FB page as well.
> 
> I see that a few updates have been sent out so it looks like all those waiting will start to see their updates hit their downloads soon.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the clarification, sorry for the confusion


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

PurdueCruze said:


> Thank you for the clarification, sorry for the confusion


No worries! It's what we are here for


----------



## 11LTZ (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm ready to order the new Select-A-Tune when it's ready. Do you have any idea of a timeline when it will be ready for public release? Is March a possibility?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

11LTZ said:


> I'm ready to order the new Select-A-Tune when it's ready. Do you have any idea of a timeline when it will be ready for public release? Is March a possibility?



It's actually being distributed to those that contacted us with the request, right now. We do as many as we can a day as it takes time to write the calibration for each customer.

If you haven't made the request, email us at [email protected] to make your request. Include your VIN and list of mods. We will put you on the list.

-Michael


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

I'm getting excited. I'm hoping I hear something soon about the update!!


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Got my update I'll let you guys know how it does


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

I just sent my request for the Eco/Tour Select-a-Tune. :smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## robo_robb (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi, sorry if this is a common sense question, but if I buy the Trifecta tune will I also have to buy the EZFlash cable? I'm reading that the tune comes with an EZFlash loader device. What is the difference between the EZFlash loader and the EZFlash cable? Thanks in advance.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Trifecta v2 Select-a-Tune*

.
WOT-Tuning uploaded Trifecta's new v2 _Select-a-Tune_ for Cruze to my account late yesterday afternoon, bringing it to my immediate attention by shooting me an email _(many thanks, Michael)_. Anxious to give it a go, I downloaded and installed the tune in my 2014 Cruze RS with 6T40 automatic transmission within three hours of receiving the v2 tune file and then proceeded to take the car for a quick spin.

Now I put less than ten miles on the tuned car mind you, but ...... WoW!!!! ...... those were ten wonderful miles. What digital magic hath Trifecta's wizards wrought. It simply not the same car. What was once a sad, sorry excuse of a Cruze which I absolutely loathed driving and could barely get out of its' own way in hilly Western PA has been wonderfully transformed into a vehicle which goes where you point it without any fuss or drama, rapidly. As in chop-chop Hop Sing, giddy-up and go! Shifts are lightning quick, the pedal linear and there's absolutely no learning curve to speak of in adapting to or driving the tuned car.

It may be a while before I have the time to give my _Trifectatised_ Cruze a good shake down run and post a detailed evaluative report, but I believe I can safely state for the record that this tune was well worth the wait.


~:th_coolio: ~

_*Thank you WOT-Tuning and Trifecta!!!*_​


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that I think UlyssesSG likes it. Hope I don't crash WOT servers by all my F5ing


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

robo_robb said:


> Hi, sorry if this is a common sense question, but if I buy the Trifecta tune will I also have to buy the EZFlash cable? I'm reading that the tune comes with an EZFlash loader device. What is the difference between the EZFlash loader and the EZFlash cable? Thanks in advance.


If I understand the question correctly, they (i.e., the loader and cable) are one and the same. You will need the EZ Flash cable to load the tune as well as a Trifecta-supplied cable driver, EZ Flash software and a laptop PC running Windows Vista or later (IIRC, installation requires Microsoft's .NET framework v3.5). Where you source your red Trifecta EZ Flash Cable is up to you, but often it's included in the price of the tune.

Good luck, you're gonna love it once installed.

​


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Got the tune as well but awaiting new coil pack. Wanted to load the tune soo bad but I can wait another day or 2.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Gah still waiting here, patiently! Ulys* did you have any kind of tune before or was this your first? 

...I remember my first beer
:joy:


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Holy **** that load time onto the car is real lol  I got the tune uploaded and drove for a little bit but we've got a blizzard here so... No traction for me lol


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

bL1Nd said:


> Gah still waiting here, patiently! Ulys* did you have any kind of tune before or was this your first?
> 
> ...I remember my first beer
> :yahoo:


Understood about the beer thing, but actually I don't quite remember my first official beer because I had one at each of the 21 bars, dives, clubs and strip joints where my older brethren shepherded me to initiate me into their coming-of-age club.
It took me days to recover. :dizzy: .

Addressing your tune question, the answer is both yes and no. Yes, because I did install Trifecta's all-new PAL tune released in December 2014, but quickly recognised it as not being ready for prime time and definitely not a workable solution for me. And, as it turns out, also didn't work well for most anybody else. The good news here is end-user dissatisfaction and feedback was so negative that it prompted Trifecta's managers and engineers to rethink their product for GM's 1.4L turbo Ecotec and incorporate the good stuff they learned from their failed PAL tune into an all-new v2 Select-a-Tune which is what I reported on earlier. If you're asking if I have experience with Vermont Tuning's vTune or with a local tuning shop, the answer is no.

All of the above said and considered, I want to emphasize that I wasn't gushing about the v2 tune simply because I'm a n00b who had a tiger put in his tank, but rather I gave it solid praise because the improved performance is real, substantial and simply works without fuss and bother as if it were OEM Chevrolet done right.

Others may install the tune and think differently once they've experienced it, but I believe their numbers will be few, very few. YMMV.

- -
Ulysses


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

*TRIFECTA: +44 WHP and +51 ft-lbs on Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T MY2011-2015 (Jan2015...*

I did have issues getting the cable to connect with the new EZ flash and drivers but was fine with the version we used during the PAL tunes.  Stock calibration from the new tune was able to be used I'll update with the Eco SAT once the car is fixed.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Still no update from me as far as the new tune goes, roads are **** here right now and I couldn't grab traction if I tried. Tune took a good amount of time to download, and I also threw a P0420 this morning since I am missing the downpipe cat.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

still waiting on my cable and tune file *twiddling thumbs*


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a 2012 Eco 6MT, just installed the JAN2015 update.

Wow, is all I can say. I haven't drove it in tour mode yet, but the Eco mode is just amazing. I can feel more power accessible across the middle of the power band. The differences aren't as big as going from Stock to the tune (2011 Update). But the driveablilty has increased by like 30%, if I was going to throw a number on it. It shifts smoother (Yes its a Manual) but the smoother power makes it less jerky at low rpms & just makes shifting and acceleration smoother. The pedal feel isn't unfamiliar now but it definitely is more responsive now (not any more sensitive though).

They really hit the nail on the head... again. The tune transforms the car so much, it makes it a different car. It could make someone reconsider selling it, if their reason was how it drives. I can't wait till the weather clears up a bit and I can try out this Tour mode, I can only image lol.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Everyone!

WOW! I am glad to see that those of you who have received the update are enjoying it! We are glad to hear that what TRIFECTA was aiming for (to provide a custom powertrain solution that felt like it came like this from the factory, provided more usable power, was easy to use, and gave customers a seamless way to switch between Stock/ECO and Tour modes on their daily driver) was achieved.

Once again, we appreciate everyone's feedback and patience! As the days pass, more and more of you will receive your requested updates 

As always, please let us know if there is anything else we can assist with.

-Michael


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

*TRIFECTA: +44 WHP and +51 ft-lbs on Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T MY2011-2015 (Jan2015...*

Still not able to use the new EZ Flash for anything, was there a software requirement besides the new cord driver installed?



Ended up using the previous version and will see how that goes.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Maybe try uninstalling the software and then reinstall the new software and driver update.. Are you using the version 1.25 for the trtx file?


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Extremely on the fence between the tune and redoing my interior with black leather...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'll have to check I left it and went inside the warm house. I used what was listed to use on wot when I went for the tune file.


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

Im still waiting for my retune for my manual...are you sending those out yet??


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> I'll have to check I left it and went inside the warm house. I used what was listed to use on wot when I went for the tune file.


Hey Merc6,

You don't HAVE to use the newest version 1.25. If 1.15 worked for you with your cable keep using that.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

.
Use or reference the following files to install Trifecta's 'Select-a-Tune' v2 tune file to your 2011-2015 Cruze with 1.4L turbo motor. Cruze Diesels should use EZ Flash 1.25.xx to load their tunes.

*EZ Flash User Guide*
EZ Flash User Guide

*RED EZ Flash Cable Driver (CDM20828_Setup)*
Digital Signature Details
Name: Future Technology Devices International Ltd
Signing time: Monday, February 18, 2013 10:34:59 AM

*EZ Flash 1.15.x.x (v1.15.0.32)*
File Details
Name: EZ Flash
File, Assembly, Product Version: 1.15.0.32
Company: Trifecta Performance, Inc.

*Your Personalised Trifecta Advantage Tune File v2*
Tuning File: Name-VIN-v2


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Hey Merc6,
> 
> You don't HAVE to use the newest version 1.25. If 1.15 worked for you with your cable keep using that.


Yeah it worked using that one. Presentation of the new one looks nice. I'll try and trouble shoot it another time. So far I backed the car up and yeah it's tuned. I'll leave out on a drive in a few and see how it is. Log sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

No log the coil pack failed as planned. Took the tune right back off and idles like crap. Gonna take it back to dealer in the morning for round 2 of "it's the coil pack" take it off and look.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> No log the coil pack failed as planned. Took the tune right back off and idles like crap. Gonna take it back to dealer in the morning for round 2 of "it's the coil pack" take it off and look.


*Sry to hear, Merc. Sux.*


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I installed the new selectatune last night and went for a rip! Needless to say, hands down its way better than the pal crap. I just flashed it right over top of the pal tune and took literally 3 minutes.


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

Who wants to lone me their Cruze with an updated 2015 Trifecta Tune while I wait for mine to be written? I'll bring back with a full tank of gas and an updated DIC reading of 10mpg (keep in mind I had planned for 7mpg but figured that was just wrong).


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I got 15 but that was hard to do. 10 you had to hold 4th gear for quite some time at 50-60 mph.


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks Merc6 for donating your vehicle. I will need it delivered.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Anyone really test this out yet? I had the cruise control on so that id be on the stock tune and when i got on it in second i was showing 16-17 psi? I thought stock was suppose to be 8-12psi? I still had the pal tune on the car when i flashed this one. Should i have flashed back to stock first before installing this tune? Im confused lol.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Mine installed really quick, almost like the stock tune wasnt included in the selectatune.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Going for a drive, wish me luck.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Going for a drive, wish me luck.


Yep, that's how the v2 tune makes you feel compared to stock.  LLAP.

click image to enlarge​


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Blue_RS said:


> Anyone really test this out yet? I had the cruise control on so that id be on the stock tune and when i got on it in second i was showing 16-17 psi? I thought stock was suppose to be 8-12psi? I still had the pal tune on the car when i flashed this one. Should i have flashed back to stock first before installing this tune? Im confused lol.


I don't have a boost gauge so I cannot cite numbers, but, after loading the new v2 SAT, when I switched from Tour mode to Stock+ I felt like I dropped a lead anchor. Keep in mind Trifecta calls its' non-Tour mode tune Stock+, so my presumption is the "+" means there is a difference between it and factory bone stock. Call it Trifecta's _Je ne sais quoi_ if you will, but it's all the better in my book.

FWIW, I loaded my Cruze's v2 ECM and TCM tune to a Trifecta-stock tuned car first clearing DTCs (there weren't any) and TCM Adaptives before doing a Transparancy Mode rewrite using EZ Flash's Force Full Flash option. Both modules took about 17 minutes each to re-programme.

- -
Hope this helps, Ulysses


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Ok. Got in contact with steve at trifecta. He said whenever you tune it over writes everything else so putting this tune on over the other tune was fine. My instal took 5 minutes max. Probably when i already had a tune on there.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I just clicked the engine on the page. I didnt use force full flash nor have i ever used it.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Yeah, When I did my initial install it took about 25 minutes to download. I forgot to check off my check engine code from my downpipe and midpipe and that only took like another 2 mins download time after because the tune was already installed.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Did you already have a tune or did you tune from stock? Also did you use force full flash?


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Where would one find their tune on the wot website after they sent it? Don't believe they have yet just don't really know where to look when they do. Also do they send you a message that they sent it or it just shows up? Thanks


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

cruzinred92 said:


> Where would one find their tune on the wot website after they sent it? Don't believe they have yet just don't really know where to look when they do. Also do they send you a message that they sent it or it just shows up? Thanks


Mouse on over to here News - TRIFECTA - Home - WOT-Tuning.com, log into your account and then proceed to your personalised Download area (listed under Support Resources on the right side of the WOT-Tuning mainpage) to see what awaits.


----------



## DBPLAYA00 (Feb 13, 2015)

After reading all 25 pages my order has been submitted, and I'm on first tank of gas from the dealer!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Blue_RS said:


> Did you already have a tune or did you tune from stock? Also did you use force full flash?


I had the tune installed when I went and erased the CEL codes yeah, took maybe 5 mins. But my first initial tune took about 25 lol


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

DBPLAYA00 said:


> After reading all 25 pages my order has been submitted, and I'm on first tank of gas from the dealer!! lol :biggrin:


Congratulations! You're off to a great start ... _Vroooooooooom_.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

So have the new tunes been released?


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

Dvan5693 said:


> So have the new tunes been released?


Yes, but they have to write the tune for each individual VIN number, so they don't all go out at the same time.


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

What day were the new tunes released?


----------



## DBPLAYA00 (Feb 13, 2015)

Received my downloads already. Now just waiting on the cable to come in the mail. Great service so far thanks to Steven at WOT-Tuning!! :smile:


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

Should be installing tune tonight, so on an automatic 2012 cruise off is performance tune cruise on is eco/touring?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ls3c6 said:


> Should be installing tune tonight, so on an automatic 2012 cruise off is performance tune cruise on is eco/touring?


touring = performance

cruise off touring 

cruise on eco or stock plus


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> touring = performance
> 
> cruise off touring
> 
> cruise on eco or stock plus


ok don't have to put it in manual I hope, thatd be dumb


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chris10 said:


> Thanks Merc6 for donating your vehicle. I will need it delivered.


LOL you gotta come get it and I'm afraid you need to fill up here with a few cans cause I don't trust Cali gas is even real.



cruzinred92 said:


> Where would one find their tune on the wot website after they sent it? Don't believe they have yet just don't really know where to look when they do. Also do they send you a message that they sent it or it just shows up? Thanks


You get an email saying it's ready to download, follow Ulysses link for the area in the event you aren't getting email anymore. 



DBPLAYA00 said:


> After reading all 25 pages my order has been submitted, and I'm on first tank of gas from the dealer!! lol :biggrin:


Congrats hope the cable gets to you, if you can find a local it can happen tonight. 



ls3c6 said:


> ok don't have to put it in manual I hope, thatd be dumb


To the best of my knowledge, no. Tunes aren't 11-12 auto vs 13 and up auto like last years select a tune where you would have M sport mode before having to manually shift. CC button is way quicker than shifting left and right of the shifter. 

Being an actual manual, the cc button is placed just right so I can flick as I am literally downshifting same time. 



No logs for a bit as this was my situation "yesterday the thread didn't post it for some odd reason"


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

I always fancied my Honda powered 3.5l J35A3 VUE AWD, need to do some street testing vs the cruze. BATTLE OF THE LOW 15s. FIGHT!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ls3c6 said:


> I always fancied my Honda powered 3.5l J35A3 VUE AWD, need to do some street testing vs the cruze. BATTLE OF THE LOW 15s. FIGHT!


LOL I had a Captiva a few days ago when my car was in the shop and it's OK but I couldn't see myself in it long term. I'm debating if I want to add to rental car review thread or not. I think it feels better than my Ex's AWD Vue prior to yours where wheel bearings were horrible. 

WITH THE PLUGS GAPPED 0.028, THE TRIFECTA TUNE SHOULD FEEL GREAT.

Haven 't tracked my car but on ramp pulls and the occasional overtake 6 cars on a NJ 2 lane road it did exceptionally well.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> LOL I had a Captiva a few days ago when my car was in the shop and it's OK but I couldn't see myself in it long term. I'm debating if I want to add to rental car review thread or not. I think it feels better than my Ex's AWD Vue prior to yours where wheel bearings were horrible.
> 
> WITH THE PLUGS GAPPED 0.028, THE TRIFECTA TUNE SHOULD FEEL GREAT.
> 
> Haven 't tracked my car but on ramp pulls and the occasional overtake 6 cars on a NJ 2 lane road it did exceptionally well.


I'm talking about the 2004-2007 vue awd with Honda engine, great vehicle. Yea I corrected the gaps when we bought it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ls3c6 said:


> I'm talking about the 2004-2007 vue awd with Honda engine, great vehicle. Yea I corrected the gaps when we bought it.


Yeah I think hers was 2001 - 2003 and from the looks of it that Honda engine was an upgrade. Working on the pre Honda engines were horrible. For a small second I kinda wanted a vue redline but decided if I went truck it would be a TBSS. 

I usually post the gaps at random through Trifecta thread(s) as the question usually pops up "what gaps?" or "why do I keep getting P0300?"


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Being an actual manual, the cc button is placed just right so I can flick as I am literally downshifting same time.
> 
> 
> 
> No logs for a bit as this was my situation "yesterday the thread didn't post it for some odd reason"


Looks about as good as it's been here too, I'm hoping that was the last snow of the season for us but I won't get my hopes up until April.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

WOW! Lots of activity. All of which seem to be resolved and answered.

We are continuing to write cal's each day and post to your account on WOT. You will receive an email letting you know it has been done.

Merc,

That snow doesn't look fun at all! Good luck!


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

Received only one file for 2012 ltz auto isn't there supposed to be a transmission file as well? Everything is installed, green led at obd port held start button for 6 seconds... says cannot connect to vehicle. Cable has assigned virtual come ?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ls3c6 said:


> Received only one file for 2012 ltz auto isn't there supposed to be a transmission file as well? Everything is installed, green led at obd port held start button for 6 seconds... says cannot connect to vehicle. Cable has assigned virtual come ?


All in one and I wasn't able to use the newest EZ Flash as well. I used an older version.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

I've tried two versions on two laptops win7 and win8.1 drivers install fine, same results. Cannot connect to even read codes but my bt adapter works fine. What version did u use and where can I obtain?


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

.
I am using FTDI drivers 2.8.28, verified driver versions on usb serial converter and com port devices (com4 in my instances). Also using EZFLASH 1.15.0.32 on both windows 7 and windows 8.1 laptops, also verified OBD port works properly with my torque/bluetooth adapter in the cruze. Holding start button for 5 seconds to enter "service mode"/ignition on. Light is green on flash cable. I am out of options to troubleshoot, I have been an IT professional since 1998 and am convinced the cable is faulty. I have emailed BNR since that is where I purchased it. VERY, VERY frustrated. I have a ETL log file if anyone can interpret. DOES NOT CONNECT TO VEHICLE TO READ FAULT CODES OR PROGRAM.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

I emailed bnr and they linked me to a version 1.20 (newer) of ezflash which is working! It is currently flashing, what a headache. Should have been linked to begin with.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ls3c6 said:


> I emailed bnr and they linked me to a version 1.20 (newer) of ezflash which is working! It is currently flashing, what a headache. Should have been linked to begin with.


Yeah links are better, found out the hard way you can not email ez flash files.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

ls3c6 said:


> I emailed bnr and they linked me to a version 1.20 (newer) of ezflash which is working! It is currently flashing, what a headache. Should have been linked to begin with.


Glad you were able to get things straightened out with BNR because your preceding post left me thinking you had a bad cable as well. I wasn't even aware a v1.20 of EZ Flash existed, though I knew v1.25.0.4 was to be used with Trifecta's tune for the Cruze Turbo Diesel.

Good luck, and enjoy your tune! It makes a world of difference.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

Logging it now seeing about 16psi and firmer shifts, not dramaticly quicker but noticable


----------



## DBPLAYA00 (Feb 13, 2015)

I do have a tactrix cable sitting around somewhere that I used with Ecuflash on my Evo and a friend's STI. I am guessing that won't work on the Cruze though due to CAN system...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

DBPLAYA00 said:


> I do have a tactrix cable sitting around somewhere that I used with Ecuflash on my Evo and a friend's STI. I am guessing that won't work on the Cruze though due to CAN system...


There was drivers for it on BNR depending on what version you have, what does it look like? I still need one for RomRadier when I get my other car back running.

https://badnewsracing.3dcartstores.com/EZ-Flash_ep_40.html


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

spent a few more miles driving it. One thing I've noticed is if you go back to eco mode (cruise on) while cruising at say 55 mph there is a very noticeable drag on the vehicle, I suspect the torque converter is locking? Not sure how this affects mpg at constant speeds. Performance is well... you take a look at it, probably won't be competing on say street outlaws. Was it worth it? I dunno, if it gets better mpg cruise engaged and makes driving it around town a little more fun... sure. Also at the shift around 90 it immediately feels like it's just giving up. Weird I thought, its at the precise moment it shifts.

2012 cruze ltz 6at, trifecta tune 93oc: http://youtu.be/Cj5fg4pvSxY


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

ls3c6 said:


> spent a few more miles driving it. One thing I've noticed is if you go back to eco mode (cruise on) while cruising at say 55 mph there is a very noticeable drag on the vehicle, I suspect the torque converter is locking?


I noticed this same behavior when I switched from Tour to Stock+ modes: it felt like I suddenly dropped anchor.



ls3c6 said:


> Not sure how this affects mpg at constant speeds. Performance is well... you take a look at it, probably won't be competing on say street outlaws. Was it worth it? I dunno, if it gets better mpg cruise engaged and makes driving it around town a little more fun... sure.


IMO the performance is significantly improved and the 6T40 automatic transmission finally works as advertised. Sure it's no race car, but my Cruze can finally gets out of its' own way and climb a Western PA hill without coughing up a hairball. The fact that Trifecta's engineers were able to reprogramme the 6T40 slushbox to work as described in the owner's manual _(whereas GM couldn't or wouldn't)_ is worth the price of admission alone.



ls3c6 said:


> Also at the shift around 90 it immediately feels like it's just giving up. Weird I thought, its at the precise moment it shifts.


Any thoughts about why this might be?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

ls3c6 said:


> spent a few more miles driving it. One thing I've noticed is if you go back to eco mode (cruise on) while cruising at say 55 mph there is a very noticeable drag on the vehicle, I suspect the torque converter is locking? Not sure how this affects mpg at constant speeds. Performance is well... you take a look at it, probably won't be competing on say street outlaws. Was it worth it? I dunno, if it gets better mpg cruise engaged and makes driving it around town a little more fun... sure. Also at the shift around 90 it immediately feels like it's just giving up. Weird I thought, its at the precise moment it shifts.
> 
> 2012 cruze ltz 6at, trifecta tune 93oc: 2012 cruze ltz 6at, trifecta tune 93oc - YouTube


Was this in Tour or ECO mode?

Does any other member have the same behavior when the vehicle hits 90MPH? I didn't experience this in our 14 AT tester. Nor had any of our beta testers report this.

-Michael


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Was this in Tour or ECO mode?
> 
> Does any other member have the same behavior when the vehicle hits 90MPH? I didn't experience this in our 14 AT tester. Nor had any of our beta testers report this.
> 
> -Michael


cruise control was "off", shifter was in "drive".

if you watch where it shifted it fell to 4100rpm in the next gear.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

ls3c6 said:


> cruise control was "off", shifter was in "drive".
> 
> if you watch where it shifted it fell to 4100rpm in the next gear.


Great, thanks for the update. The combination of the small 1.4T and the high gears. You're really not going to be blown away at those speeds.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Great, thanks for the update. The combination of the small 1.4T and the high gears. You're really not going to be blown away at those speeds.


would you say performance looks appropriate for the car and tune?


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

is there a place in michigan i can have my 1.4l cruze auto lt tuned, ive never done anything like this and i would rather have someone trustworthy do it for me.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

wasney said:


> is there a place in michigan i can have my 1.4l cruze auto lt tuned, ive never done anything like this and i would rather have someone trustworthy do it for me.


I'm in west michigan


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

wasney said:


> is there a place in michigan i can have my 1.4l cruze auto lt tuned, ive never done anything like this and i would rather have someone trustworthy do it for me.


I'm in Lansing & have tuned my Cruze twice & Encore once.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

ls3c6 said:


> spent a few more miles driving it .. Also at the shift around 90 it immediately feels like it's just giving up. Weird I thought, its at the precise moment it shifts.


What gear are you in when your car shifts and goes flat? I watched the clip several times, counting the upshifts and come up with D1 to D2 at 22 mph, D2 to D3 at 41 mph, D3 to D4 at 64 mph, D4 to D5 at 88 mph? Is that correct? Why do I feel as though I missed a gear and when is the torque converter locked during this run?


----------



## DBPLAYA00 (Feb 13, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> There was drivers for it on BNR depending on what version you have, what does it look like? I still need one for RomRadier when I get my other car back running.
> 
> https://badnewsracing.3dcartstores.com/EZ-Flash_ep_40.html


Mine is just standard black cable usb on one end and OBDII on the other end with external jumper lead.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> What gear are you in when your car shifts and goes flat? I watched the clip several times, counting the upshifts and come up with D1 to D2 at 22 mph, D2 to D3 at 41 mph, D3 to D4 at 64 mph, D4 to D5 at 88 mph? Is that correct? Why do I feel as though I missed a gear and when is the torque converter locked during this run?


yes it's 5th gear when it falls flat, unsure when the converter locked. Also keep in mind we purchased this car with 35k miles from a dealer and it's stock/always been stock TO MY KNOWLEDGE. When the water pump failed an we were given a 2013 LT loaner automatic I then noticed stock for stock it appeared to be much quicker than our LTZ in all conditions. At this point I'm going to inspect the MAF, verify nobody's monkey'd with the solenoid bypass (where exactly is that thing anyway? near intake manifold?) and verify no plugs are loose... I gapped them to .028" when we purchased it.

Also when I was preparing the flash last night and had the vehicle in "service mode" I noticed a click that occured every 1 second or so from a solenoid near the turbo itself over and over constantly.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

Day 2 update. Boost 16.5psi peak at 34f ambient falling to 13psi before shift on tour mode. She drove in eco mode a lot today and noticed if you accelerate to say 35mph and release the throttle, it locks the converter and hangs at 1000-1200rpm resulting in the engine bogging when you apply light throttle again to maintain speed or accelerate. This should be resolved By trifecta, it is a drivability issue.

Checked plugs they're fine, posted below is a video of my wastegate arm play... does this look excessive?

2012 cruze wastegate play: http://youtu.be/lfMtd-9X3fQ


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

ls3c6 said:


> would you say performance looks appropriate for the car and tune?


Yes. At those speeds this is pretty typical for the size/weight of the vehicle vs engine output. The car is meant to be economical and our cal just squeezes what it can from it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ls3c6 said:


> yes it's 5th gear when it falls flat, unsure when the converter locked. Also keep in mind we purchased this car with 35k miles from a dealer and it's stock/always been stock TO MY KNOWLEDGE. * When the water pump failed an we were given a 2013 LT loaner automatic I then noticed stock for stock it appeared to be much quicker than our LTZ in all conditions.* At this point I'm going to inspect the MAF, verify nobody's monkey'd with the solenoid bypass (where exactly is that thing anyway? near intake manifold?) and verify no plugs are loose... I gapped them to .028" when we purchased it.
> 
> Also when I was preparing the flash last night and had the vehicle in "service mode" I noticed a click that occured every 1 second or so from a solenoid near the turbo itself over and over constantly.


Trans gear ratios are different for 2011 and 2013 and the LTZ wheels are a bit hefty. Not sure if the unsprung weight is that big of a disadvantage, we would have to side by side some cars and see. Have you tried going manual mode and shifting?


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ours is a 2012

I haven't tried manual mode, isn't drive mode using optimal shift points? Also check my above eco mode drivability concern.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*2015 v2 Select-a-Tune for Cruze 1.4L*

.
_Michael et al,_
Is this the updated stock versus tuned performance graph for the Cruze 1.4L Advantage tune, 2015 v2 SAT?




Click image to enlarge (14oo x 8oo)



​


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah saw the video, WGA arm shouldn't have that much slop in it nor be that loose IIRC. I'll try and video mine in a few.


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

UlyssesSG said:


> .
> _Michael et al,_
> Is this the updated stock versus tuned performance graph for the Cruze 1.4L Advantage tune, 2015 v2 SAT?
> 
> ...


It says my2014 not 2015...


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

I'll do a video as well for the manual users once this snow stops sticking to the ground @@


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> .
> _Michael et al,_
> Is this the updated stock versus tuned performance graph for the Cruze 1.4L Advantage tune, 2015 v2 SAT?


Yes. Power output is still the same at WOT.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> I'll do a video as well for the manual users once this snow stops sticking to the ground @@


All started to melt and look promising. Then froze over after a rain storm came in last night. Too much black ice to fully enjoy the tune. Mpg slowly climbing on freeway.


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Still waiting to receive my update so I can post a review. 

Guess I'll change my spark plugs in the meantime.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Which set did you go with for plugs?


----------



## 0ldjoblo (Feb 14, 2015)

Anyone here think I would benefit from the TRIFECTA tune ,,, with me averaging 45 mph and under in town delivering pizza,,,,?


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

*TRIFECTA: +44 WHP and +51 ft-lbs on Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T MY2011-2015 (Jan2015...*

I got my tune today and I'm trying to install it...currently sitting in my car with the key on and stuff and I started the tune and it was working but it just stopped at 38% and it has been sitting there for like 10 minutes now. Is this normal? Because I'm kind of freaking out...

Edit: all is well. 

Short review from 15 minutes of driving with it...
Sport mode - sport mode is fantastic. The power is always there and shifts are lightning fast. But I love that it still shifts up more like the stock trans tune did, albeit with a little more gusto to shift down. Basically: it doesn't hold gears out ridiculously long in sport mode, so you could still use it on a daily basis and get fair gas mileage. Power/throttle is now linear! YESSS. It's perfect. While throttle response is still very good, the pedal is no longer hypersensitive in the first 10% like on the PAL tune. Also in sport mode the idle is smooth. 

Eco mode: (yes Eco. Not stock+). Eco mode is fantastic. First thing I noticed was that the car was vibrating a little more - they lowered the idle speed just a hair to save gas. Vibration isn't very bad. Keep in mind I also had the A/C compressor going when I noticed this. Next, the throttle is more lethargic, but not "dead." It takes a bit more pressure to get a good acceleration, but it will do it if you want. I think it's perfect for Eco mode. With regards to trans shifting, it upshifts in light acceleration between 1900 and 2200 rpm. The turbo helps out here - it doesn't feel like it's bogging the engine. And FINALLY I can drive on slow roads at a low rpm instead of going 40mph with the engine at 1700rpm for no reason, with the Eco mode, it will let you cruise as low as 29mph in 6th gear...900rpm. At that speed and rpm im getting 75-80mpg. And I spend a decent amount of time at those types of speeds consistently because of long term road construction. It also doesn't downshift way early - it downshifts around 700-900rpm. It can be a little jerky around there, but when you reapply the gas you may very well be doing it in a high gear and low rpm's which gives you good mpg. However, the computer does NOT let the engine bog badly in Eco mode, it WILL downshift if the engine is loaded up too much at very low rpm's. It does not sound like its straining at all

All in all - this tune is well worth the money and how the car should've come stock. I see no point in going with the stock+ mode as apposed to Eco after driving this. The tour mode, if driven with a light foot, mimics stock shift points pretty well and could be used the same way if Eco is annoying you. And I think I may do that sometimes. That concludes my small review. Thank you trifecta and WOT Tuning!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Is the trifecta website having problems for anyone else? It won't let me log in. Changed my password twice and it still says my info is wrong...

Edit: nvm. I figured it out. Just a dummy lol. Still waiting on my tune tho... Was told if have it by the end of last week but still haven't gotten or heard anything. I know their busy just want it lol. Have the old select a tune still installed tho. Can anyone tell me if there is any noticeable difference between the two? Thanks


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh yeah big differences. Not as big at going from stock to the tune but its much more responsive to throttle input. Not as peaky but feels just as fast.
I have the manual so I cant speak for the trans. But the manual shifts are smoother due to the smoother torque band were I shift at low rpm's at

I just want to confirm its Cruise Control Off = Touring, On (White CC indicator shown) = Stock+ right? The stock put has so much more power compared to the old tune I have a hard time telling the difference between the two unless im pushing it. The old tune it was night and day between modes.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Mr.Jones said:


> I just want to confirm its Cruise Control Off = Touring, On (White CC indicator shown) = Stock+ right?


Correct. CC Off = Tour(ing) Mode; CC ON = Stock+ or Eco Mode _(depends on which tune variant you requested)_.


----------



## robo_robb (Jun 26, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> Correct. CC Off = Tour(ing) Mode; CC ON = Stock+ or Eco Mode _(depends on which tune variant you requested)_.


If we don't request a tune variant do we get the Stock+ or Eco Mode? Is there much of a difference?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

robo_robb said:


> If we don't request a tune variant do we get the Stock+ or Eco Mode?


IDK. This a question best answered by Michael @WOT-Tuning and/or Jerry @BNR (Bad News Racing).



robo_robb said:


> Is there much of a difference?


Presumably, but that's just my logical presumption. Once again, I believe this question would be best addressed by Michael @WOT-Tuning and/or Jerry @BNR.

BTW if you get answers to these questions via direct contact with either vendor, then please be sure to share what you've learned with the entire CruzeTALK community in this thread. Thanks!


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Which set did you go with for plugs?


The bkr8eix


----------



## DBPLAYA00 (Feb 13, 2015)

robo_robb said:


> If we don't request a tune variant do we get the Stock+ or Eco Mode? Is there much of a difference?


They give you both Tunes. You just decide which one to load/flash.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

DBPLAYA00 said:


> They give you both Tunes. You just decide which one to load/flash.


Maybe I've misunderstood your answer, and forgive me if I have, but it seems you're suggesting Trifecta includes both the Stock+ and Eco tunes along with the Touring tune _(and presumably also the GM factory default tune, too)_ in a single VIN-locked tune file.

This is news to me _(albeit welcome news if true)._ Would you care to clarify and elaborate and cite your sources? Thank you.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

robo_robb said:


> If we don't request a tune variant do we get the Stock+ or Eco Mode? Is there much of a difference?


At this time we are only writing one calibration per customer to keep things moving along. We default to Stock+/Tour combo if you don't specify which one you want.



UlyssesSG said:


> IDK. This a question best answered by Michael @WOT-Tuning and/or Jerry @BNR (Bad News Racing).
> 
> 
> Presumably, but that's just my logical presumption. Once again, I believe this question would be best addressed by Machael @WOT-Tuning and/or Jerry @BNR.
> ...


Thanks for mediating Ulysses!



DBPLAYA00 said:


> They give you both Tunes. You just decide which one to load/flash.



This is rare right now. Unless for some reason the engineer found time to write both. I am currently unaware of any cases in which they have done so, but if they did for you, more power to ya!


----------



## DBPLAYA00 (Feb 13, 2015)

WOT-Tuning said:


> At this time we are only writing one calibration per customer to keep things moving along. We default to Stock+/Tour combo if you don't specify which one you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I got lucky. Thanks again to Steven Weller for taking good care of me!!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

DBPLAYA00 said:


> I guess I got lucky. Thanks again to Steven Weller for taking good care of me!!


*You lucky dog, you!!* Just like a guy who hits the Powerball jackpot with the first and only ticket he's ever bought. Now, Sir, use your Majic 8 Ball and conjure up a Trifecta Four-in-One _tunes-within-a-tune_ file for me, too.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 13, 2011)

I didn't realize there was an option between Stock+ and the Eco mode. What the difference? MPG Difference? @_Michael @WOT-Tuning and/or Jerry @BNR (Bad News Racing).

The stock+ is definately more driveable and the power is always there when you need it but I'm wondering how much fuel economy is being sacrificed.
_

I've been trying to find the old 2012 chevy eco trifecta tune dyno curves, so I could compare them to the Jan 2015 update. But so far I can't find a dyno curve representative of my 2012 6MT Cruve Eco with the 2011 tune. It definitely feels faster now and if i remember correctly off the top of my head the 2011 tune made 100hp/liter now we are at 130-140hp/liter.


----------



## layman1141 (Jan 26, 2015)

Has anyone noticed a real increase with having the tune and adding an Intake? Or is the difference not that noticeable other than sound?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Intake is mostly sound honestly


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Honestly i cant say enough great things about Steve Weller. He has helped me out tremendously with my tune. The guy even helped me out this past weekend on his own time! Thats what i call awesome customer support! Keep up the great work guys!


----------



## robo_robb (Jun 26, 2013)

WOT-Tuning said:


> At this time we are only writing one calibration per customer to keep things moving along. We default to Stock+/Tour combo if you don't specify which one you want.


Shoot, I hope it's not to late for me to request the eco mode option. I ordered my tune about a week ago (you guys must still be working on it, I hear it's busy). I emailed the request to customer service earlier today, so hoping for the best.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

robo_robb said:


> Shoot, I hope it's not to late for me to request the eco mode option. I ordered my tune about a week ago (you guys must still be working on it, I hear it's busy). I emailed the request to customer service earlier today, so hoping for the best.


Ordered on BNR or wot? Contact whoever you did when you placed order with.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Did you guys have you're idle bumped up at all? I had it at 850 on my last tune and I'm thinking of bumping it from 700 to 800 on this one as well I hate how these cars feel at idle.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Did you guys have you're idle bumped up at all? I had it at 850 on my last tune and I'm thinking of bumping it from 700 to 800 on this one as well I hate how these cars feel at idle.


I've never had any problems with my idle, although with the Eco tune they lowered it to about 650 and in sport it's like 800. 800 is certainly more smooth but 650 isn't that bad. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I doubt they'd do that. Its set low for emissions. They won't mess with it. Same as that insufferable rev hang. I'd rather have mine lowered 50rpm or so.


----------



## robo_robb (Jun 26, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Ordered on BNR or wot? Contact whoever you did when you placed order with.


I ordered from BNR-- I emailed customer support so hopefully I get a response on Monday or so.


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

To everyone that has received the update, when did you request it because I made my request 23Jan2015 and have yet to receive mine.


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

illroyale said:


> To everyone that has received the update, when did you request it because I made my request 23Jan2015 and have yet to receive mine.


Got my request in on 01/21, still waiting too.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

chris10 said:


> Got my request in on 01/21, still waiting too.





illroyale said:


> To everyone that has received the update, when did you request it because I made my request 23Jan2015 and have yet to receive mine.


1/22 here and waiting. They have alot of people they are trying to help tho. Also there are quite a few new people aswell. Just need to be patient I guess lol.


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Oh ok just making sure they didnt forget about me.


----------



## Duvall (Mar 14, 2014)

09 December 2014 - 04:28 PM

Still waiting


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

170-3tree said:


> I doubt they'd do that. Its set low for emissions. They won't mess with it. Same as that insufferable rev hang. I'd rather have mine lowered 50rpm or so.


I'd pay extra and sign a waiver to have that revhang removed.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Not gonna happen. They will not alter it. It was a long discussion, but no dice


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

For those who have received and installed the tune already, is it normal to not shift until:
- 20/21 mph for 4th
- 30ish mph for 5th
- 43 mph for 6th

I was used to 18/28/41 with the previous and stock forms and I was surprised to see this be set higher for the new eco mode. I just want to make sure this is the norm and not just a funny flash that means I should reflash.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> For those who have received and installed the tune already, is it normal to not shift until:
> - 20/21 mph for 4th
> - 30ish mph for 5th
> - 43 mph for 6th
> ...


Do you have Eco or stock+? In my Eco mode I can coax it into 6th (by letting off and reapplying the throttle) at 28 or 29mph. If im accelerating really easily it'll go into 6th around 40-42 im pretty sure. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

au201 said:


> Do you have Eco or stock+? In my Eco mode I can coax it into 6th (by letting off and reapplying the throttle) at 28 or 29mph. If im accelerating really easily it'll go into 6th around 40-42 im pretty sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Sorry, should have specified that it's Eco. I'll play with it a little more today and see, maybe it's just that I've been trying to accelerate too quickly.

After reading through this thread looking for an answer, I saw slammed2014eco mention about his p0420 code for his pipes. That made me realize I forgot to exclude that as well, so I figured while I have everything out, I'd go ahead and reflash. Well that one quit at 48% due to the lovely cable's connection issue (I bumped it when I went to go get out of the car), and it wouldn't regain connection no matter what. Finally, after trying everything I could think of, about 2:40 am it connected again. Finished around 3:20, then took it for a quick ride to make sure it started and ran ok.

Needless to say, I could become a grumpy cat meme today.


Sent from my awesome iPhone


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Sorry, should have specified that it's Eco. I'll play with it a little more today and see, maybe it's just that I've been trying to accelerate too quickly.
> 
> After reading through this thread looking for an answer, I saw slammed2014eco mention about his p0420 code for his pipes. That made me realize I forgot to exclude that as well, so I figured while I have everything out, I'd go ahead and reflash. Well that one quit at 48% due to the lovely cable's connection issue (I bumped it when I went to go get out of the car), and it wouldn't regain connection no matter what. Finally, after trying everything I could think of, about 2:40 am it connected again. Finished around 3:20, then took it for a quick ride to make sure it started and ran ok.
> 
> ...


Oh I feel Ya I had a connection issue when I bumped it as well when I first did it. Scared the crap out of me. Anyways, I watched for you on the way to school today - im my neighborhood streets (obviously light throttle) it was going in to 5th around 24-25mph and 6th around 35mph. However on streets where I couldn't be that lazy with acceleration, it was more like 5th at 35mph and 4th at 46-47mph. 

However, I also found out if you coax it into 6th you can ride at 28mph at 900rpm which is sweet! Lol. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Sunline Fan said:


> Sorry, should have specified that it's Eco. I'll play with it a little more today and see, maybe it's just that I've been trying to accelerate too quickly.
> 
> After reading through this thread looking for an answer, I saw slammed2014eco mention about his p0420 code for his pipes. That made me realize I forgot to exclude that as well, so I figured while I have everything out, I'd go ahead and reflash. Well that one quit at 48% due to the lovely cable's connection issue (I bumped it when I went to go get out of the car), and it wouldn't regain connection no matter what. Finally, after trying everything I could think of, about 2:40 am it connected again. Finished around 3:20, then took it for a quick ride to make sure it started and ran ok.
> 
> ...


Heh, that download took 40 minutes? Was it a fresh install or like mine where you forgot to put that you had a downpipe and trick the obd codes?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

So has the Advantage tune upgrade be sent out yet?


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

I've been driving on the updated tune for the last few days and I love it. My MPG are back to where they used to be and the throttle response is very linear. The boost comes on more evenly and it doesn't have that hit you in face power like the PAL tune had. Good job Trifecta!


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Patman said:


> So has the Advantage tune upgrade be sent out yet?


It's been going out for the last two weeks almost. A few each day as we have to write them from scratch, by hand. Everyone should be getting theirs little by little.

Thanks for your patience.

-Michael


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Sorry, should have specified that it's Eco. I'll play with it a little more today and see, maybe it's just that I've been trying to accelerate too quickly.
> 
> After reading through this thread looking for an answer, I saw slammed2014eco mention about his p0420 code for his pipes. That made me realize I forgot to exclude that as well, so I figured while I have everything out, I'd go ahead and reflash. Well that one quit at 48% due to the lovely cable's connection issue (I bumped it when I went to go get out of the car), and it wouldn't regain connection no matter what. Finally, after trying everything I could think of, about 2:40 am it connected again. Finished around 3:20, then took it for a quick ride to make sure it started and ran ok.
> 
> ...


Glad you got it figured out! We are happy everyone is enjoying the new update.

Thanks for the positive feedback guys. And thanks for your continued updates to this thread. Much appreciated!

-Michael


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey, hey, hey... installed my Eco/Tour tune today!

I am very happy with the Eco tune. I drove around town a bit at my nice, slow speed and was happy to see 30+ mpg's on the DIC. I drive a 2014 1.4T auto trans. I tried cruise control and it worked fine. I did some quick acceleration on a 45mph road and it still goes fast when I need it. The new calibration file and new installer that were in the client area at WOT-tuning performed flawlessly. Installation only took about 5 minutes.

I will report more info on the Tour portion of the tune in a few days. I want to get well acquainted with the Eco portion first.

 Thank you, Michael, and WOT-tuning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

Has any one else noticed a slight surging when coming to a stop? When coming to an easy stop once the speed drops below 15 or so the car will surge like its trying to keep pushing forward until I hit like 3mph then it quits. It acts like a manual car would if you were trying to stop without pushing the clutch in. I have an automatic. I have also noticed that it does fall on its face as soon as I hit 90 mph, I know someone else was experiencing the same problem.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Damitz said:


> Has any one else noticed a slight surging when coming to a stop? When coming to an easy stop once the speed drops below 15 or so the car will surge like its trying to keep pushing forward until I hit like 3mph then it quits. It acts like a manual car would if you were trying to stop without pushing the clutch in. I have an automatic. I have also noticed that it does fall on its face as soon as I hit 90 mph, I know someone else was experiencing the same problem.


Eco/stock plus or tour mode and the other person I believe you are taking about is experiencing a "Mechanical" turbo waste gate issue granted they are in the same state as you.


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Eco/stock plus or tour mode and the other person I believe you are taking about is experiencing a "Mechanical" turbo waste gate issue granted they are in the same state as you.


It will do this in both modes and I believe I have the stock+ I never requested the stock or Eco mode. And as for the mechanical waste gate issue I'll have to go back a few pages and read up on that.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Damitz said:


> It will do this in both modes and I believe I have the stock+ I never requested the stock or Eco mode. And as for the mechanical waste gate issue I'll have to go back a few pages and read up on that.


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/113913-wastegate-pivot-pin-wear-clearance.html


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/113913-wastegate-pivot-pin-wear-clearance.html


That helps thanks I will definitely be checking mine.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ok, turbo was replaced and we're seeing 22-23psi at shift now.

In eco mode it locks the converter at speeds under 40 and holds the revs near 1000 so it will bog when applying throttle again unless you press harder.

Also noticed in tour/performance mode I took a 15 mph left hand turn and floored it at the apex... it paused for several seconds then downshifted several times then took off. Weird. 

It does normally bang hard shifts, reminds me of an old 4l80 with a shift kit and heightened line pressure.

At the shift to 5th around 88mph it did reduce the boost to about 15psi... not sure if this is intentional.

Overall pretty happy, still needs a little work.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Damitz said:


> Has any one else noticed a slight surging when coming to a stop? When coming to an easy stop once the speed drops below 15 or so the car will surge like its trying to keep pushing forward until I hit like 3mph then it quits. It acts like a manual car would if you were trying to stop without pushing the clutch in. I have an automatic. I have also noticed that it does fall on its face as soon as I hit 90 mph, I know someone else was experiencing the same problem.


This surging is due to the fact that it's programmed to hold low revs and it locks the torque converter all the way down to 700rpm before downshifting. My car has actually sounded like it was going to stall once in traffic, like not pushing in the clutch fast enough when stopping...I switched to tour in traffic and it solved it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

au201 said:


> This surging is due to the fact that it's programmed to hold low revs and it locks the torque converter all the way down to 700rpm before downshifting. My car has actually sounded like it was going to stall once in traffic, like not pushing in the clutch fast enough when stopping...I switched to tour in traffic and it solved it.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


That sounds about right but mine will still do this in touring mode.


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

ls3c6 said:


> Ok, turbo was replaced and we're seeing 22-23psi at shift now.
> 
> In eco mode it locks the converter at speeds under 40 and holds the revs near 1000 so it will bog when applying throttle again unless you press harder.
> 
> ...


Got to love them 4l80's I'm on the sixth one in my truck.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

ls3c6 said:


> Ok, turbo was replaced and we're seeing 22-23psi at shift now.
> 
> In eco mode it locks the converter at speeds under 40 and holds the revs near 1000 so it will bog when applying throttle again unless you press harder.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you got the turbo replaced and that all is well now. I would suggest you perform a re-flash only this time selecting the Force Full Flash option from the program menu. Also, prior to doing this, clear the TCM adaptives from the Vehicle Info drop down.



Damitz said:


> That sounds about right but mine will still do this in touring mode.


I would suggest you do the same as I suggested above.

-Michael


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Glad to hear you got the turbo replaced and that all is well now. I would suggest you perform a re-flash only this time selecting the Force Full Flash option from the program menu. Also, prior to doing this, clear the TCM adaptives from the Vehicle Info drop down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will do that and see how it works hopefully it solves the problem.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

here's a video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZO_K5zAyqE

notice how it "slips" on the downshift to 1st? normal?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Damitz said:


> Has any one else noticed a slight surging when coming to a stop? When coming to an easy stop once the speed drops below 15 or so the car will surge like its trying to keep pushing forward until I hit like 3mph then it quits. It acts like a manual car would if you were trying to stop without pushing the clutch in. I have an automatic. I have also noticed that it does fall on its face as soon as I hit 90 mph, I know someone else was experiencing the same problem.


Hey Damitz, 

I see that you have been receiving a lot of advice from the others, but if you need any additional assistance into the dealership, please shoot me a private message! Be sure to include your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. I look forward to your updates! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

I just got my tune file and all the software. I can't wait to load it and test it out. Sadly I'm on the other side of the country working and I'll have to wait another 9 days before I can test it out. 

I feel like this now.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mDcZGRKQ_M&spfreload=10


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

Im still waiting for my retune...ugh lol


----------



## GonKona (Feb 19, 2013)

Quick question, I have a K&N panel filter and done the res delete. Will I be able to order the advantage or will I need to get the +?


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Advantage is for 100% stock only. You will want the Advantage + at a minimum.:grin:


----------



## GonKona (Feb 19, 2013)

That's what I was thinking but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

No worries I was confused too but wot-tuning took the time to explain it to me when I asked them about the different tunes.


----------



## 14rs (Feb 19, 2015)

Video Request: I am on the fence about ordering this tune can anyone make a video showing the shifting difference between Eco and tour with an auto. If the Eco really will allow the car to use 6th at 35 instead of 45 MPH that would push me over the edge I just want to verify the car will use top gear at city speeds. Thanks!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

14rs said:


> Video Request: I am on the fence about ordering this tune can anyone make a video showing the shifting difference between Eco and tour with an auto. If the Eco really will allow the car to use 6th at 35 instead of 45 MPH that would push me over the edge I just want to verify the car will use top gear at city speeds. Thanks!


Great question and request. I, too, would like to know how Trifecta's Advantage Eco tune performs on a late model Cruze with 6T40 automatic transmission.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

14rs said:


> Video Request: I am on the fence about ordering this tune can anyone make a video showing the shifting difference between Eco and tour with an auto. If the Eco really will allow the car to use 6th at 35 instead of 45 MPH that would push me over the edge I just want to verify the car will use top gear at city speeds. Thanks!


 I will try to post a video later, but in the mean time, I snapped this pic for you...







This is cruise control set at 28 mp/h in 6th gear...900rpm. It will cruze there. The mpg was low because i was going uphill, but normally at that rpm and speed the instant mpg is showing around 70-80mpg. It will ride this low in any gear. Going to sport mode will make it immediately shift down.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

au201 said:


> This is cruise control set at 28 mp/h in 6th gear...900rpm. It will cruze there. The mpg was low because i was going uphill, but normally at that rpm and speed the instant mpg is showing around 70-80mpg. It will ride this low in any gear. Going to sport mode will make it immediately shift down.


Impressive! An excellent and timely report. Many thanks! 

_*"A picture paints a thousand words ..."*_

click image to enlarge​


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> Impressive! An excellent and timely report. Many thanks!
> 
> _*"A picture paints a thousand words ..."*_
> 
> click image to enlarge​


Thank you! I got the video up...sorry that it is kind of shakey...


----------



## jlundeen (Mar 12, 2015)

I am really impressed with the tune, but I have two questions:

I live close enough to Vengeneance Racing in Atlanta that I could simply take my Cruze up there and they would be able to dyno tune it. Would it be better to do that?

How much does it cost to update the Trifecta tune if I modify the drivetrain afterwards? I can't find that information anywhere.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Is anyone else having an issue with the auto trans staying in 3rd gear?


----------



## 14rs (Feb 19, 2015)

au201 said:


> Thank you! I got the video up...sorry that it is kind of shakey...


Thanks that is exactly how I have wanted this car to shift. Now I guess I gotta spend some money, Trifecta here I come!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

14rs said:


> Thanks that is exactly how I have wanted this car to shift. Now I guess I gotta spend some money, Trifecta here I come!


The tune's worth every penny and will transform your Cruze.
So, best of luck to you ... you'll not regret it.


----------



## 14rs (Feb 19, 2015)

Guess I should have ordered it back when our dollar wasn't down oh well just being able to use top gear around town is worth the money to me it drives me crazy it won't shift into 6th stock that's my only complaint about the car, well that and I really wish it had the lnf motor from my cobalt ss but that's a whole other dream idea.


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

" And FINALLY I can drive on slow roads at a low rpm instead of going 40mph with the engine at 1700rpm for no reason, with the Eco mode, it will let you cruise as low as 29mph in 6th gear...900rpm. "

That is exactly what I wanted! My Eco tune will only go as low as 1500rpm. 

Could I have received the wrong tune? 

Mine downshifts to 5th gear at 41mph, and to 4th at 28mph. Is this correct for the Eco mode of the Eco/Tour tune?


----------



## mtomac (Mar 7, 2014)

I have stock+ touring. In manual mode the trans will stay in 6th gear below 30mph but it has to unlock the converter to do it.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

So how much does that add to your fuel economy having the rpms so low?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

Any word on the low boost in 5th 6at wot tuning? 6 or 7* of timing 18 pounds through 4th, shifts to 5th then only 10psi... seems to be programmed this way


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

LizzieCruze said:


> " And FINALLY I can drive on slow roads at a low rpm instead of going 40mph with the engine at 1700rpm for no reason, with the Eco mode, it will let you cruise as low as 29mph in 6th gear...900rpm. "
> 
> That is exactly what I wanted! My Eco tune will only go as low as 1500rpm.
> 
> ...


_*Lizzie,

*_Did you clear your TCM adaptives before installing your tune? If not I recommend plugging your computer into your Cruze's OBD port and using EZ Flash to clear them. This will wipe the TCM's history slate clean and allow you to retrain the module.

Optionally and preferably to ensure you've got the freshest start, plug in, clear DTC codes (if any), clear TCM adaptives and then reinstall your tune unsing EZ Flash's "Force Full Flash" option.

- -
Ulysses


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

ls3c6 said:


> Any word on the low boost in 5th 6at wot tuning? 6 or 7* of timing 18 pounds through 4th, shifts to 5th then only 10psi... seems to be programmed this way


Good question and I'd like to know the answer, too. IIRC, Michael @WOT-Tuning stated their test Cruze did not exhibit this behavior.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

nybble said:


> Is anyone else having an issue with the auto trans staying in 3rd gear?


If by staying in third gear you mean that when slowing down whilst driving the car in manual mode the automatic transmission stops downshifting when it reaches M3, then the answer is yes, but his occurred before the tune using the OEM factory programming. However, and most thankfully I must add, this quirky and irritating misbehaviour which two different Chevrolet dealerships could neither understand nor fix disappeared immediately after I flashed my Cruze with Trifecta's SAT Advantage Tune v2.

SCOREBOARD
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Trifecta SAT Advantage Tune v2 : Homerun
GM/Chevy OEM Factory Programme : Strike Out
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

I mean when driving the car in automatic, in either eco or touring, the car stays in third when slowing down. Not every time, though. But roughly 80% of the time. When it does, I can keep the car going with no throttle input at all and cruze around at 20km/h all by itself.

Sometimes applying brakes im fighting with the car to stop.

It's almost as if its forgetting to downshift or they eliminated the shift neutral on deceleration feature.

I thought I was crazy until I had a friend try the car and he confirmed.

Car worked fine on stock and the PAL tune.

I'm hoping to spend a few hrs today and datalog it and then flash stock and test with it to be sure.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

nybble said:


> I mean when driving the car in automatic, in either eco or touring, the car stays in third when slowing down. Not every time, though. But roughly 80% of the time. When it does, I can keep the car going with no throttle input at all and cruze around at 20km/h all by itself.
> 
> Sometimes applying brakes im fighting with the car to stop.
> 
> ...


I understand what you're saying - mine does this too. They set the downshift point a little too low - it seems to wait to downshift until 550rpm in the lower gears. Im assuming it's a fuel economy thing - but that fighting the car with the brakes feeling comes from this - the ECU sees a low rpm possible stall situation and adds more throttle to keep it running...but you're trying to stop it with the brakes- the brakes win causing the rpm to drop more but then the Trans downshifts - problem solved. Happens again going down from 2nd to first product of keeping the torque converter locked as long as possible. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

LizzieCruze said:


> "
> Mine downshifts to 5th gear at 41mph, and to 4th at 28mph. Is this correct for the Eco mode of the Eco/Tour tune?


That's the exact behavior mine exhibits in touring mode - are you sure your cruise is turned on?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

It seems that way. I just did a full reflash and cleared my TCM adaptives.

Then did a bit of driving around and datalogging. I even had a full stall at one point (unfortunately right before I datalogged).

I can see why it may act some of this way, and see how it could help with fuel economy, but at the same time i feel it might not be good for the drivetrain to lug it so low.

We'll see what WOT says.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

nybble said:


> We'll see what WOT says.


*Good idea.* Please be sure to share what you learn with the rest of us.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

So has anyone actually put a scanner on their car to check to see if the counter moved at all? The flash counter that detects tunes. I know wot tuning says it doesn't but I'd still like to hear someone say it 100% doesn't. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

LizzieCruze said:


> " And FINALLY I can drive on slow roads at a low rpm instead of going 40mph with the engine at 1700rpm for no reason, with the Eco mode, it will let you cruise as low as 29mph in 6th gear...900rpm. "
> 
> That is exactly what I wanted! My Eco tune will only go as low as 1500rpm.
> 
> ...


Fuel mileage gain running @ 29mph while being at 900rpm?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

Resetting tcm adaption seems to have helped, now it has a pretty rough downshift at 30mph though when coasting down... hoping this resolves with a few miles


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

Count me in for the low speed engine bucks,cabin vibrates brakes fight the engine trying to stop the car... what's up wot tuning?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

What you folks are describing is a example of a torque converter not unlocking.

The feeling would be the same as if the car had a manual trans and the driver was late pushing the clutch in while decelerating.

Early lockup designs were famous for this in the early eighties......they would stay locked while slowing and ultimatly stalled the engine.
When the engine stalled, obviously the trans oil pump stopped with it, causing the torque converter to unlock......the engine would restart normally and normal trans operation returned until speeds were high enouph for lockup and then, upon deceleration, the game would play again.

So, I'd be asking the folks that provided the program if they may have inadvertently created a gremlin relative to torque converter unlock.

Rob


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Robby said:


> What you folks are describing is a example of a torque converter not unlocking.
> 
> The feeling would be the same as if the car had a manual trans and the driver was late pushing the clutch in while decelerating.
> 
> Rob


I'm experiencing similar, but certainly not objectionable or unsafe, transmission behaviour in my 2014 Cruze RS with 6T40 AT. In fact I prefer the torque converter staying locked as long as possible because the car now not only performs well but feels more like a manual or DCT dry-clutch transmission. At this point in development I feel the tune's darn close to perfect so I'm in no hurry for Trifecta to mess with it and perhaps break the current goodness.
All's well with my tuned Cruze. :goodjob:


----------



## robo_robb (Jun 26, 2013)

Just installed my tune on my Eco manual. First time user. I guess I have the PAL one (what does that stand for?). I'm impressed with it so far. Just a couple questions: Is 1st gear supposed to feel underpowered compared to the other gears? (in terms of the amount of power at comparable pedal position). I don't really mind this (I actually like it), it just feels different than stock. Also, should we be letting our turbos cool down before we shut off the engine since we are working them harder?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

robo_robb said:


> Just installed my tune on my Eco manual. First time user. I guess I have the PAL one (what does that stand for?). I'm impressed with it so far. Just a couple questions: Is 1st gear supposed to feel underpowered compared to the other gears? (in terms of the amount of power at comparable pedal position). I don't really mind this (I actually like it), it just feels different than stock.


_*robo_robb,
*_
For other members to help you out here, you first need to ascertain which tune you have. Otherwise it's anybody's guess if we're comparing apples with apples or apples with oranges. If you have a 'Select-A-Tune' tune, then you do not have the short-lived PAL tune. That much is reasonably deduced, but to be certain of the exact tune you have you should contact your tune's vendor. Once known, a tuned member with a MT Eco can properly address your question.



robo_robb said:


> Also, should we be letting our turbos cool down before we shut off the engine since we are working them harder?


_*robo_robb,
*_
Members may differ in answering this question, and the owner's manual says nothing about idling the engine for a set time period to allow the turbo to cool down, but common sense tells me it can't hurt. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

money_man said:


> So has anyone actually put a scanner on their car to check to see if the counter moved at all? The flash counter that detects tunes. I know wot tuning says it doesn't but I'd still like to hear someone say it 100% doesn't.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


There is a way to do it iirc with ez flash but a few members who work at the dealership have tried to find it at their level. They weren't able to, from the 2012 posts but nothing recent.


----------



## 0ldjoblo (Feb 14, 2015)

0ldjoblo said:


> Anyone here think I would benefit from the TRIFECTA tune ,,, with me averaging 45 mph and under in town delivering pizza,,,,?


Again I ask ,,,, or is it to early to tell?????


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

0ldjoblo said:


> Anyone here think I would benefit from the TRIFECTA tune ,,, with me averaging 45 mph and under in town delivering pizza,,,,?





0ldjoblo said:


> Again I ask ,,,, or is it to early to tell?????


_*0ldjoblo*_,
What year and model Cruze do you drive? Automatic or manual transmission? What are you priorities: performance or fuel efficiency? Also, what grade fuel do you use and what is your current measured-at-the-pump fuel usage? Enquiring _(sic)_ minds need to know.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

0ldjoblo said:


> 0ldjoblo said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone here think I would benefit from the TRIFECTA tune ,,, with me averaging 45 mph and under in town delivering pizza,,,,?
> ...



In short, it may pay for itself if your driving style allows for fuel economy improvements. If the added umph in the car is also desirable, then also yes. If you're hunting for economy and not already driving in a manner that allows for it then it may hurt. Some see improvement in all ranges, some don't. Depends on your driving style.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

nybble said:


> I mean when driving the car in automatic, in either eco or touring, the car stays in third when slowing down. Not every time, though. But roughly 80% of the time. When it does, I can keep the car going with no throttle input at all and cruze around at 20km/h all by itself.
> 
> Sometimes applying brakes im fighting with the car to stop.
> 
> ...


I have sent you an update to your ticket via WOT


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

ls3c6 said:


> Resetting tcm adaption seems to have helped, now it has a pretty rough downshift at 30mph though when coasting down... hoping this resolves with a few miles





ls3c6 said:


> Count me in for the low speed engine bucks,cabin vibrates brakes fight the engine trying to stop the car... what's up wot tuning?



I've sent you a PM 

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

ls3c6 said:


> Resetting tcm adaption seems to have helped, now it has a pretty rough downshift at 30mph though when coasting down... hoping this resolves with a few miles





ls3c6 said:


> Count me in for the low speed engine bucks,cabin vibrates brakes fight the engine trying to stop the car... what's up wot tuning?





au201 said:


> I understand what you're saying - mine does this too. They set the downshift point a little too low - it seems to wait to downshift until 550rpm in the lower gears. Im assuming it's a fuel economy thing - but that fighting the car with the brakes feeling comes from this - the ECU sees a low rpm possible stall situation and adds more throttle to keep it running...but you're trying to stop it with the brakes- the brakes win causing the rpm to drop more but then the Trans downshifts - problem solved. Happens again going down from 2nd to first product of keeping the torque converter locked as long as possible.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I've also sent you a PM.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## 0ldjoblo (Feb 14, 2015)

Thx for the reply,,, Most importantly to me is I drive to protect my license so driving fast and being sporty is secondary,,,I bought the Cruze over an Elantra because I can get service done here locally,,,Economy is my goal

'13,,Eco automatic model 2nd owner with 14k on the odometer,,,at least a year left of the factory warranty,,,I am currently using no ethanol Premium 91 fuel,,,, 







I noticed the antifreeze scent from the heater when we had snow on the ground last and it was cold outside ,,,,,


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't understand why there was a "January" update? It's going into the middle of March and still no SAL tune file. 

It's not really a big deal if they didn't do an update.....but why post all of this info, get everyone excited on the power gains and give SAT back, yet the actual tune files come out months and months later/not even at all......super frustrating.


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Dvan5693 said:


> I don't understand why there was a "January" update? It's going into the middle of March and still no SAL tune file.
> 
> It's not really a big deal if they didn't do an update.....but why post all of this info, get everyone excited on the power gains and give SAT back, yet the actual tune files come out months and months later/not even at all......super frustrating.


I agree


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Dvan5693 said:


> I don't understand why there was a "January" update? It's going into the middle of March and still no SAL tune file.
> 
> It's not really a big deal if they didn't do an update.....but why post all of this info, get everyone excited on the power gains and give SAT back, yet the actual tune files come out months and months later/not even at all......super frustrating.


I do agree as well however it was the January tune that was made up in Jan to do away with the pal and still get the new power gains. Trifecta had to beta test with a few people first to make sure it was ready to go before a release. They have to write every tune from scratch aswell. It is frustrating as I am still waiting also but I'd rather wait and get a good tune then get it and have problems.


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

ls3c6 said:


> Resetting tcm adaption seems to have helped, now it has a pretty rough downshift at 30mph though when coasting down..


I also have a rough downshift at 28mph, when it automatically downshifts to 4th gear. All other downshifts are smooth.

The lowest rpm I have seen is 1200 in the lower gears. The higher gears downshift at approx 1500rpm. The car idles at lights at 800rpm.

The 2,3, upshifts are very nice around town. 4th is a struggle, as it shifts at 28 or 29, so on a 25mph road, I get the winded out sound, which bothers me. I speed up to 30mph to allow it to upshift, then ease off the pedal and coast a bit. I like 30mph as long as I don't get a ticket!

I am still experimenting with the "eco" portion of the eco/tour tune. It is a great improvement over the PAL. 

I run 87 octane. 2014 LT autotrans.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

LizzieCruze said:


> I run 87 octane. 2014 LT autotrans.


Aha! I think I may have figured out why your car doesn't run as low rpm's as ours do! I bet they have the 87 octane map set to shift higher in order to avoid knock because knock thrives at low rpm and high load. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Just wanted to give an update here. I'm working with WOT. 

The "stuck in third on slow down" is an issue *for MY2012 ** that I and a few others are having* and they have a patch for it.

I'll let everyone know how it goes after I get the eco update.

Thanks for your help WOT and Michael*.*


----------



## mskrutsi (Oct 20, 2014)

I came upon this forum quite late. I was one of the folks that jumped in on the group buy of the elite PAL tune a few months ago from BNR. Am I able to get this new update with select a tune, since i originally got the elite tune back in nov? Based on what I have been reading it sounds like I should, I just wanted to confirm though.

Its good to see they heard those of us that said we missed select a tune. At first i didnt like PAL, but it grew on me, but I think select a tune is still the way to go.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

mskrutsi said:


> I came upon this forum quite late. I was one of the folks that jumped in on the group buy of the elite PAL tune a few months ago from BNR. Am I able to get this new update with select a tune, since i originally got the elite tune back in nov? Based on what I have been reading it sounds like I should, I just wanted to confirm though.
> 
> Its good to see they heard those of us that said we missed select a tune. At first i didnt like PAL, but it grew on me, but I think select a tune is still the way to go.


Sure Thing. You can either visit BNR's site or create an account on WOT-tuning.com and then submit a ticket and/or datalog to them and let them know you want to get the new tune. It may take a while though. But it's worth it.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

cruzinred92 said:


> I do agree as well however it was the January tune that was made up in Jan to do away with the pal and still get the new power gains. Trifecta had to beta test with a few people first to make sure it was ready to go before a release. They have to write every tune from scratch aswell. It is frustrating as I am still waiting also but I'd rather wait and get a good tune then get it and have problems.


Then it should of been a March update. You don't create a produce, half @ss release it and then do the beta testing for months....especially when it comes to software. In my eyes everything should of been 100% and tunes ready to write by the time this post was created and the new SAT was announced.


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

lol, You all crack me up. Complain because this aftermarket company doesn't make the car feel factory in the same breath you want it to NOT be factory.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

JerTM said:


> You all crack me up. Complain because this aftermarket company doesn't make the car feel factory in the same breath you want it to NOT be factory.


*No complaints here. None whatsoever.

*Trifecta's 2015 v2 SAT Advantage Tune literally transformed my bone stock 2014 Cruze RS from a wretched wride _(sic)_ into a car that's a pleasure to drive and can get up and go! Problems with the way your 6T40 automatic transmission shifts? Get the tune. Feeling road rage because your Cruze can't get out of its own way? Get the tune. Lost that loving feeling for your Cruze? Get the tune.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Dvan5693 said:


> I don't understand why there was a "January" update? It's going into the middle of March and still no SAL tune file.
> 
> It's not really a big deal if they didn't do an update.....but why post all of this info, get everyone excited on the power gains and give SAT back, yet the actual tune files come out months and months later/not even at all......super frustrating.





illroyale said:


> I agree


We understand, but we had to make the announcement to let everyone know we had an update that would address all the PAL backlash. At least, this way we let all of you know we heard your concerns and were working on getting it corrected.



cruzinred92 said:


> I do agree as well however it was the January tune that was made up in Jan to do away with the pal and still get the new power gains. Trifecta had to beta test with a few people first to make sure it was ready to go before a release. They have to write every tune from scratch aswell. It is frustrating as I am still waiting also but I'd rather wait and get a good tune then get it and have problems.


Correct. It was better to let the community know what we were up to rather than keep everyone in the dark. We had already had complaints from the community about not being transparent enough so we complied. The downside of being transparent is knowing what we are working on but having to wait for development to be completed. There's a downside to both approaches


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

au201 said:


> Aha! I think I may have figured out why your car doesn't run as low rpm's as ours do! I bet they have the 87 octane map set to shift higher in order to avoid knock because knock thrives at low rpm and high load.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App





LizzieCruze said:


> I also have a rough downshift at 28mph, when it automatically downshifts to 4th gear. All other downshifts are smooth.
> 
> The lowest rpm I have seen is 1200 in the lower gears. The higher gears downshift at approx 1500rpm. The car idles at lights at 800rpm.
> 
> ...


Correct, if you are using low octane fuel we have to keep KR at bay by changing up the shifting behavior a bit to keep from loading up the engine too low, where KR occurs.

Your reports aren't the same as what the 2012 MY guys like nybble, au201, and ls3 are experiencing. It's basically as normal and stable as we could on low octane.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Dvan5693 said:


> Then it should of been a March update. You don't create a produce, half @ss release it and then do the beta testing for months....especially when it comes to software. In my eyes everything should of been 100% and tunes ready to write by the time this post was created and the new SAT was announced.


To be 100% honest, I didn't have a problem with the October PAL version of the calibration. I loved it. It was aggressive-on-all-the-time power. But, I am of the mindset that if I am looking to modify my vehicle, I want performance. And I understand that MPG 's and stock-like behavior go out the window if I am looking for performance.

This community is like a 30/70 split. Most (70%) want an aftermarket calibration that gives performance but then also are worried about MPG and the vehicle feeling like stock. It's a VERY fine line. The other 30% loved PAL and wanted the aggressiveness. 

So, we don't consider the Oct. update to have been half-assed. It was a completely fleshed out calibration meant for power. But the community spoke, and we listened. So we announced the update and re-introduction of Select-A-Tune, even though the update wasn't finalized. So that you all knew what we were up to.

We appreciate everyone's patience and the fact that our early announcement paid off and that the community is pretty much happy again with TRIFECTA's offering.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

WOT-Tuning said:


> It was better to let the community know what we were up to rather than keep everyone in the dark. We had already had complaints from the community about not being transparent enough so we complied. The downside of being transparent is knowing what we are working on but having to wait for development to be completed.


Informative, timely communications and complete transparency was and is doubtless the way to go and saved the day! Questions were answered, frayed nerves calmed and a tremendous product has evolved in the process. IMO, squarely facing the PAL tune's problems and addressing the issues as quickly as humanly possible whilst maintaining the tune's integrity won the hearts and minds of many, if not most all of the tuned or _soon-to-be-tuned_ community, for Trifecta.

Heck, in my case the v2 SAT Advantage Tune literally saved me the $4,000 I was going to lose trading in my lame factory-tuned 2014 RS for something more fun to drive. No need to do that now.

_*Trifectites in Redmond: *_Keep on tweaking the tune and make it the finest product of its kind on the planet.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

nybble said:


> Just wanted to give an update here. I'm working with WOT.
> 
> The "stuck in third on slow down" is an issue and they have a patch for it.
> 
> ...


Hi nybble,

Thanks for the post. I wanted to clarify that we actually updated a few 2012 MY guys, not just you. 

I wanted to also clarify that the update we provided is only for the 2012 MY as they are the ones experiencing true issues with power and shifting. So, to be clear, this isn't a 'blanket update' for all. 

I already addressed the low octane shifting behavior for the other MY's. This is normal behavior. Should you use premium fuel, you should notice an improvement in all around performance on both ECO and Tour 

-Michael


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

I just bought my tune a week or so ago. Do I have to worry about any issues other then transitioning my car to 91 or 93 octane next time I fill up?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Daisy81 said:


> I just bought my tune a week or so ago. Do I have to worry about any issues other then transitioning my car to 91 or 93 octane next time I fill up?


*Nope, probably not.* What model year is your Cruze? I recommend filling up with premium 93 octane now to use up and flush out any low octane fuel remaining in your car. That done, once your tune's installed, you'll have at your immediate disposal all the tune's performance goodness right from the get go. BTW, your 1.4L Cruze will run much better, tuned or not, with higher octane fuel. IMO, skip mid-grade and go for the highest octane available in your area when using the tune. IIRC, Chevrolet recommends a minimum 91 octane for best performance.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I personally like having forward information. I was about to sign vtuner, but this brought me back in because I would have been remorseful as all get out. I wish all vendors gave a future heads up on stuff, but understand there's always going to be a few clowns that want everything now and perfect.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Its a 2012 LTZ RS.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> To be 100% honest, I didn't have a problem with the October PAL version of the calibration. I loved it. It was aggressive-on-all-the-time power. But, I am of the mindset that if I am looking to modify my vehicle, I want performance. And I understand that MPG 's and stock-like behavior go out the window if I am looking for performance.
> 
> This community is like a 30/70 split. Most (70%) want an aftermarket calibration that gives performance but then also are worried about MPG and the vehicle feeling like stock. It's a VERY fine line. The other 30% loved PAL and wanted the aggressiveness.
> 
> ...


My apologies! I wasn't stating that the PAL calibration was half assed. I it works great, especially with plugs gapped to spec and my intake resanator removed. I love the power. 

I was speaking towards it being a Jan update and then the SAT files being released so slowly(I understand why) just not how I believe software should be released....again only my opinion. 

Many people have been waiting since January(when we were told about it) and now that's it's released many are still waiting with an unknown timeframe...not the end of the world, just a tad frustrating. 




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Also the fact that some people have had tune updates sent to them after they received their first SAT file is kinda crappy. When I believe it was stated that updated or recalibrations would not be sent out until everyone receives their first SAT update.....yet it appears that's already happened.....please correct me if I'm wrong 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Your reports aren't the same as what the 2012 MY guys like nybble, au201, and ls3 are experiencing. It's basically as normal and stable as we could on low octane.





Daisy81 said:


> Its a 2012 LTZ RS.


_*Daisy81,*_

The reason I asked about your Cruze's model year is apparently there's some minor glitch specific only to the 2012 Cruze which Trifecta though WOT-Tuning is working to eliminate. I don't have time to read through the entire thread now and put things together for you all neat and tidy, but I suggest you read all posts in this thread by CruzeTALK members *nybble*, *au201* and *ls3 *and *WOT-Tuning*'s response to their posts. And if after reading all relevant posts there remains a point you're not clear about, feel free to contact *nybble*, *au201* or *ls3*, in addition to posting your new questions to this thread. Also, if you have an account with *WOT-Tuning*, I suggest contacting their *Support Services* via their internal messaging system.

When I get a chance in the next few days, I'll read anew this entire thread to ensure I'm up to date on any and all issues discussed herein.

- -
Hope this helps, Ulysses


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Im happy with the new selecatune release. I wish it could have used the stock tune and had a performance tune but it still works good for what it is and my gas mileage is better then on the stock tune depending on how heavy my foot is. The Pal tune hated my car as it sparkknocked like nothing ive ever seen before reguardless what they did to the tune.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Dvan5693 said:


> My apologies! I wasn't stating that the PAL calibration was half assed. I it works great, especially with plugs gapped to spec and my intake resanator removed. I love the power.
> 
> I was speaking towards it being a Jan update and then the SAT files being released so slowly(I understand why) just not how I believe software should be released....again only my opinion.
> 
> ...


Gotcha! We understand. Knowing what's in the pipeline is a double edged sword


----------



## ehagendorff (Mar 7, 2014)

Blue_RS said:


> Im happy with the new selecatune release. I wish it could have used the stock tune and had a performance tune but it still works good for what it is and my gas mileage is better then on the stock tune depending on how heavy my foot is. The Pal tune hated my car as it sparkknocked like nothing ive ever seen before reguardless what they did to the tune.


This was the same with me, I had installed the PAL version I purchased back in November and upon initial installation the car seemed to like it and the datalog came back good from Trifecta. But about a month later I started to have surging issues, I thought it was PAL not knowing what I wanted for a while but then I decided to datalog and stayed into the throttle longer than I usually did, threw a mis-fire code and service stabili-track. 

Knew something was wrong, checked and re-gapped spark plugs, checked all connections etc to try and troubleshoot. With the tune installed still mis-fired. To test, Re-flashed to stock and have not had a single problem since. Hoping this new update fixes whatever issue the old tune caused on my car as I loved the extra power. Back to the stock granny tune until it gets sorted.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Daisy81 said:


> Its a 2012 LTZ RS.





UlyssesSG said:


> _*Daisy81,*_
> 
> The reason I asked about your Cruze's model year is apparently there's some minor glitch specific only to the 2012 Cruze which Trifecta though WOT-Tuning is working to eliminate. I don't have time to read through the entire thread now and put things together for you all neat and tidy, but I suggest you read all posts in this thread by CruzeTALK members *nybble*, *au201* and *ls3 *and *WOT-Tuning*'s response to their posts. And if after reading all relevant posts there remains a point you're not clear about, feel free to contact *nybble*, *au201* or *ls3*, in addition to posting your new questions to this thread. Also, if you have an account with *WOT-Tuning*, I suggest contacting their *Support Services* via their internal messaging system.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ulysses!

Daisy,

Please contact us via www.wot-tuning.com/support and we will get you squared away with an incremental update we made to the 2012 MY.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Hi nybble,
> 
> Thanks for the post. I wanted to clarify that we actually updated a few 2012 MY guys, not just you.
> 
> ...


Sorry Michael. I updated my post. I always assume that folks read my signature and know i'm talking about my model 

Looking forward to the next ticket update. 

Thanks for all the hard work WOT and Michael especially!


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Thanks Ulysses!
> 
> Daisy,
> 
> ...


Forgive me if this is a stupid question but what does MY stand for? Just to confirm my Cruze is an automatic.

I replied to the support ticket on the News - TRIFECTA - Home - WOT-Tuning.com page with my original tune I received on March 11th.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Model Year


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

nybble said:


> Model Year


oh LOL that makes perfect sense. Thanks


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Daisy81 said:


> oh LOL that makes perfect sense. Thanks


To be honest I wish I had just waited a few months to get the 2013. Bluetooth audio playback and a backup camera.  I want those features so bad.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

I thought the same for a while. I actually even thought, hmm. I should just get the diesel. But TBH, I really like how the 2012 feels. I test drove a 2011 and had an early 2014 as a rental. The 2012 was just right.

Now some days I really wish I got an LTZ instead of the Eco, though.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Any info when the 2011 automatic tune will be available?


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

nybble said:


> I thought the same for a while. I actually even thought, hmm. I should just get the diesel. But TBH, I really like how the 2012 feels. I test drove a 2011 and had an early 2014 as a rental. The 2012 was just right.
> 
> Now some days I really wish I got an LTZ instead of the Eco, though.


I just can't get past the compromise that has to be made to get the Diesel. They really need to Cruze LTZ RS with the 2.0L Turbo Diesel.

Did they change the power train in the 2013 and up model years? This car model is just such a compromise to the bitter end. You're right though the 2012 Cruze handles like a champ.

You haven't lived until you've flown down a highway at 75+ MPH during a snow storm. This car handles well with experienced drivers.

I understand the sentiment about the Eco vs the LTZ. The milage on the Eco is better but not that much better.


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the octane info. I will definately try some higher octanes and see if I like the difference. At least everyone will know how the eco SAT performs on 87 octane!

I am very happy with the ECO version so far. There is more to be learned as I try higher octanes. I still haven't even used the TOUR mode yet!

I am just so happy to see my mpg's going up!


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Daisy81 said:


> I just can't get past the compromise that has to be made to get the Diesel. They really need to Cruze LTZ RS with the 2.0L Turbo Diesel.
> 
> Did they change the power train in the 2013 and up model years? This car model is just such a compromise to the bitter end. You're right though the 2012 Cruze handles like a champ.
> 
> ...


The MPG with an ECO manual vs an LTZ is quite different. I can pull 47mpg(calculated) on summer gas at 70mph and average 38mpg tanks with ease and avg 42mpg tanks if I try  


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

I didn't mean the difference in MPG was small. I meant I wasn't willing to give up so many features for the extra MPG. I was coming from a 2011 Lexus IS 250 AWD that averaged about 17MPG. The Cruze LTZ RS mileage average over 71000 miles has been 33MPG. I'm not the type to do hyper mileing. My commute is anywhere from 50 to 100 miles each way depending on the job site location. I also get reimbursed 100% of my mileage so gas and maintenance doesn't come out of my pay check.

I'm not saying the Eco isn't good at what it is meant for and I'm truly glad that yours is serving you so well but we have different requirements from our vehicles.

This tune and my sharkfin antenna is going to go a long ways towards keeping the upgrade itch at bay for a few more years.

My next car could be anything from a Regal GS or Cadillac ATS 3.6L. I'll also look at the new Malibu when it is revealed.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Ahh I understand good what you're saying


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Daisy81 said:


> I just can't get past the compromise that has to be made to get the Diesel. They really need to Cruze LTZ RS with the 2.0L Turbo Diesel.
> 
> Did they change the power train in the 2013 and up model years? This car model is just such a compromise to the bitter end. You're right though the 2012 Cruze handles like a champ.
> 
> ...


What compromise where you speaking of the diesel? The Diesel compromise was the RS bumpers and push to start. The Diesel is a 2LT trim level and is already priced higher than the LTZ. 

There was a front strut change somewhere in the 2011-12 build but wheels also change the feel of the ride as well. The LTZ wheels feel heavy and stiffer ride to me than a 2LT or Eco of the same year. 

The in town mileage of the Eco 6mt is similar to the LTZ untill you leave the 35 mph stop and go traffic. The Eco 6MT is significantly lighter and one of the main reasons I gave up leather seats. I can't stand the auto trans you are stuck with in the LTZ and now 2LT. Beating on the eco 6mt for most of the tank I can still get 36 mpg where the LTZ doing the same I got 19 mpg.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

I hate waiting. Nothing against trifecta or wot, I just hate waiting for anything. Hopefully I get the January update sometime before April, this stock tune is killing me. It feels like the car has a constantly deployed parachute dragging behind me


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

neirfin said:


> I hate waiting. Nothing against trifecta or wot, I just hate waiting for anything. Hopefully I get the January update sometime before April, this stock tune is killing me. It feels like the car has a constantly deployed parachute dragging behind me


That's literally how it feels once you reach the max stock power level after you go back stock tune.


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

My PAL tune just disappeared from the download page (I have it saved on two computers and in an email). Hopefully that means mine will come soon.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

neirfin said:


> This stock tune is killing me. It feels like the car has a constantly deployed parachute dragging behind me


*Yep, tots agree.*
When you compare the tuned and non-tuned driving experience, OEM stock calibrations make the car feel like it's dropped anchor.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> What compromise where you speaking of the diesel? The Diesel compromise was the RS bumpers and push to start. The Diesel is a 2LT trim level and is already priced higher than the LTZ.
> 
> There was a front strut change somewhere in the 2011-12 build but wheels also change the feel of the ride as well. The LTZ wheels feel heavy and stiffer ride to me than a 2LT or Eco of the same year.
> 
> The in town mileage of the Eco 6mt is similar to the LTZ untill you leave the 35 mph stop and go traffic. The Eco 6MT is significantly lighter and one of the main reasons I gave up leather seats. I can't stand the auto trans you are stuck with in the LTZ and now 2LT. Beating on the eco 6mt for most of the tank I can still get 36 mpg where the LTZ doing the same I got 19 mpg.


That is enough of a compromise for me. My Cruze was built at the end of the 2012 model year. I honestly have no idea what the difference is in any of the models suspensions and don't really care. What matters is when I test drove it I was able to throw it into sport mode and be at highway speed before the end of the ramp (70 mph). The Cruze LTZ manages this without feeling floaty with minimal need for feathering the gas around the corner to maintain traction. When I factor in the features and looks of the RS package I feel it is the model of Cruze I prefer as a daily driver since the performance level is acceptable.

That said the performance tune is always worth it to get a little more pep for dirt cheap.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Daisy81 said:


> That is enough of a compromise for me. My Cruze was built at the end of the 2012 model year. I honestly have no idea what the difference is in any of the models suspensions and don't really care. What matters is when I test drove it I was able to throw it into sport mode and be at highway speed before the end of the ramp (70 mph). The Cruze LTZ manages this without feeling floaty with minimal need for feathering the gas around the corner to maintain traction. When I factor in the features and looks of the RS package I feel it is the model of Cruze I prefer as a daily driver since the performance level is acceptable.
> 
> That said the performance tune is always worth it to get a little more pep for dirt cheap.



Sounds like you are using a similar stretch of road to compare with. I turn the corner 35 mph in 2nd gear and after crossing a bump in the road I wot to the top of the on ramp. Stock tune I hit the merge sign at about 62 mph but with this new tune i'm at 79 mph. I know the trans changed a bit in 11 and 13 but not sure if the gear ratios changed if we are comparing 2 LTZ's


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

chris10 said:


> My PAL tune just disappeared from the download page (I have it saved on two computers and in an email). Hopefully that means mine will come soon.


Mine is gone also. Hoping that is a sign of an incoming SAT tune, I didn't save it since it was an updated version of the first PAL tune


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Sounds like you are using a similar stretch of road to compare with. I turn the corner 35 mph in 2nd gear and after crossing a bump in the road I wot to the top of the on ramp. Stock tune I hit the merge sign at about 62 mph but with this new tune i'm at 79 mph. I know the trans changed a bit in 11 and 13 but not sure if the gear ratios changed if we are comparing 2 LTZ's


I hope you're not turning that fast all the time or you will eat your tires alive.

The gear ratio you are talking about was swapped over in 2012. I have the updated transmission in it. It's what allows for 37MPG at 70MPH according to the instant MPG reader. My overall average for the life of the vehicle is 33MPG without hyper-miling. Although that said when I'm in stop and go traffic I don't tend to jack rabbit and tail gate to prevent people from passing. It helps keep the hood from getting chewed up and vastly lowers the chance of getting rear ended or rear ending someone.

For comparisons sake the on ramp is a fairly standard clover leaf that leads to a short merge which is why enough get up and go is important. I haven't measured it but my guess is probably 125 feet to be up to speed and merge onto a 70MPH highway where most drivers are going 75 - 80 MPH on with the occasional slow poke going 60 because they are set in their ways from before the speed limit was raised. I'm still on the stock tune and haven't changed a thing yet.

On the clover portion in sport mode I tend to keep it in second gear and allow the RPMS to be high. The engine is a little noisy at this point. I maintain about 40 through the turn but have to feather the gas ever so slightly because you can feel the rear end of the Cruze wanting to slide to the left. The feathering keeps the car compliant. Once I'm through the corner I shift up and the car is at speed in about 4 car lengths. It's not super fast but fast enough to merge onto the highway. I also tend to turn off the traction control if I'm using sport mode because I don't want the car fighting me.

In a non scientific way it validates my thoughts that the diesel isn't worth the premium because it sounds like you at stock would have not been up to speed by the end of the ramp making it hairy to merge if drivers don't want to let you in. Are you using low roll resistance tires? Looking at it from that standpoint, no push to start and no appearance package I would pass on it just like I did with the original Eco. At least the Eco Diesel has all disc brakes since it's a 2LT and not drums in the back like I believe the regular Eco has because it is based off 1LT versions.

As a guy your reasons for not wanting or needing push to start are probably ok. I don't mean to call you out or invalidate you. As a woman I feel better knowing I don't have to fish for my keys to get into the vehicle and to start the car. I can walk right in and start the car. This is very useful late at night when I'm not in a safe environment leaving from a job site. If anyone tries to mug me instead of being a victim I'm in the car with it running in seconds.

The automatic mode is very handy for driving in DC, on 66 & 28 in the DC area over in Northern Virginia. A manual would be fine for me if I didn't have to go into the city when I drive in for work but I think I would would ware out the clutch in the stop and go traffic I have to endure.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

neirfin said:


> Mine is gone also. Hoping that is a sign of an incoming SAT tune, I didn't save it since it was an updated version of the first PAL tune


I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Guys! We are investigating a small issue with our downloads module on the site. It should be resolved soon.

Thanks for your patience!

-Michael


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Daisy81 said:


> That is enough of a compromise for me. My Cruze was built at the end of the 2012 model year. I honestly have no idea what the difference is in any of the models suspensions and don't really care. What matters is when I test drove it I was able to throw it into sport mode and be at highway speed before the end of the ramp (70 mph). The Cruze LTZ manages this without feeling floaty with minimal need for feathering the gas around the corner to maintain traction. When I factor in the features and looks of the RS package I feel it is the model of Cruze I prefer as a daily driver since the performance level is acceptable.
> 
> That said the performance tune is always worth it to get a little more pep for dirt cheap.


So you're saying you wouldn't get the diesel because of the bumpers and push to start? You do know the diesel is heavier therefor it rides nicer and it won't be floaty, it also makes more horsepower and TQ stock and tuned. So your speed issue would actually be less of an issue with an Diesel. 

I'm not trying to be rude at all I just don't see your points lol.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

@WOT-Tuning. So when I'm in ECO mode(Cruise turned on) do we still reach the same performance as Tour mode....just in a slower fashion and with a less touchy throttle? Or what all is different with the ECO mode?.....because last night doing some testing, they both seemed almost the same to me power wise. 

Forgive me if this has been covered, please refer me to a certain post of different thread if so, thank you!


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Dvan5693 said:


> @WOT-Tuning. So when I'm in ECO mode(Cruise turned on) do we still reach the same performance as Tour mode....just in a slower fashion and with a less touchy throttle? Or what all is different with the ECO mode?.....because last night doing some testing, they both seemed almost the same to me power wise.
> 
> Forgive me if this has been covered, please refer me to a certain post of different thread if so, thank you!


This ^^ - I am also curious about this...Some times it feels about the same at WOT but my girlfriend says she notices a difference. I floored it with Eco on and she wasn't impressed. About .2 miles later, I did it again in sport and i was like "see there's barely a difference" and then it started goin and she looks at me like i have two heads..."oh there's DEFINITELY a difference!" LOL. So im really curious...


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Dvan5693 said:


> So you're saying you wouldn't get the diesel because of the bumpers and push to start? You do know the diesel is heavier therefor it rides nicer and it won't be floaty, it also makes more horsepower and TQ stock and tuned. So your speed issue would actually be less of an issue with an Diesel.
> 
> I'm not trying to be rude at all I just don't see your points lol.


And yet you laugh. No that isn't rude. (Sorry if I'm being overly sensitive, I'm working off a few hours of sleep after finishing a project and traveling home exhausted) I didn't laugh at you because you opt for a heavy engine that throws the balance of the car off and can't effectively use the extra torque in it as the car is accelerating because your lighter wheels are lifting up off the ground. With the tune in it the situation will only be aggravated. I believe (I could be wrong but I don't think so) that the Cruze with the turbo 1.4L is more balanced. The Cruze isn't a rear wheel drive vehicle so the act of accelerating the vehicle is not planting the drive wheels on the ground. For this you pay thousands more and commit to a more expensive maintenance plan and still don't get the high end trim to get a few more MPG and save pennies per fill up. I haven't crunched the numbers but I don't think you will recoup the difference in gas savings to have the Diesel end up being more cost effective. These are concerns for me because life isn't a straight line.

Ride quality in the Cruze LTZ is firm and planted until well above any legal posted speed limit in the United States. It starts getting a little floaty at 90 MPH and is downright twitchy at 105+ MPH. This is fine to me because short of seeing what the car could do when I bought it I don't ever go past 79MPH (and most of the time keep it to 75MPH) because in the state of Virginia that is a criminal misdemeanor and would cost me my job and way of life.

True the Diesel gets better milage but again I don't pay for my gas or maintenance or have the inclination to drive the Cruze like a hyper-miling Prius driver to get the high MPG numbers. The extra MPG mean nothing to me with with my current job.

The passive entry and push to start system as I explained is something I see as a safety feature so you are darn right I want it.

Also you forgot the other things the RS package provides including the side skirts, lip spoiler, the little chrome accents around the fog lights, and changing the rings in the dash that surround the gauges to the chrome like appearance.

Also the LTZ cruze has lights on the vanity mirrors and glovebox (minor I know but they are part of the cost).

Edit:

I did a quick build between the LTZ RS and Diesel for the 2015 model year and it looks like the Diesel is limited to just the LED lights and no fog lights where the LTZ RS has fog lights as well as the LED lights and fully equipped is about $1500 less expensive. For people not interested in a LTZ and/or RS the cost savings only increase by not getting the diesel. Maybe next generation will have a better design for the diesel and allow all of the options for it. This is ultimately what I mean by compromise.

Do you want Diesel or the RS and/or fog lights and/or push to start and/or keyless entry? Just because the decision is clear to you doesn't mean it is clear to everyone. Personally I like to have all the features in a car I'm going to keep around for a while because nothing is worse then missing features. As it is I would kill (well not really) for BT audio and not just BT handsfree calls and a backup camera.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

au201 said:


> This ^^ - I am also curious about this...Some times it feels about the same at WOT but my girlfriend says she notices a difference. I floored it with Eco on and she wasn't impressed. About .2 miles later, I did it again in sport and i was like "see there's barely a difference" and then it started goin and she looks at me like i have two heads..."oh there's DEFINITELY a difference!" LOL. So im really curious...


Correct. ECO mode is economy until you get on the throttle hard close to WOT or at WOT. When you do, you should get Tour performance feeling. We do this to help you still have power to pass on the HWY and get up to speed on the on-ramps when merging.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok guys! We have fixed the downloads issue.

SORRY for the inconvenience 

-Michael


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Ok guys! We have fixed the downloads issue.
> 
> SORRY for the inconvenience
> 
> -Michael


YAY   :eusa_clap:


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

Waiting on my 2nd revised / bugfix 2012 flash over here... now stock+ / cruise control mode equals "sport mode" keeping rpm 3000-4000rpm no matter what lol, this is fun :/


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Delete


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Ok guys! We have fixed the downloads issue.
> 
> -Michael


Restored. My tune file has reappeared in the WOT-Tuning Downloads section.

Now I'll just sit back and wait for an updated_ Super-release Tune _that incorporates bug fixes, enhancements and includes the Tour Performance, Stock+, Eco and OEM factory tunes all in one file. Would be great to have it in hand ready to deploy and evaluate when I Cruze out to Detroit's Belle Isle for the May 16th World Reveal of the 2016 Camaro.
​


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

ls3c6 said:


> Waiting on my 2nd revised / bugfix 2012 flash over here... now stock+ / cruise control mode equals "sport mode" keeping rpm 3000-4000rpm no matter what lol, this is fun :/


Yup! And we know. We are working on it...just as I said in my reply to your update request via WOT.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

170-3tree said:


> Hey mike! I sent you a message! Haven't heard back yet.


I replied this morning. You must not have seen it when you posted this.

All taken care of  

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

*TRIFECTA: +44 WHP and +51 ft-lbs on Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T MY2011-2015 (Jan2015...*

daisy

Push to start isn't a sign of weakness, I just can't stand the auto only to get it. I did buy an auto when I lived in NoVa as traffic to and from work living Burke/Springfield and working SEDC was hectic. 

It's a slow curve and I clutch in so I'm not eating the tires up as bad. On a tune the tires spin in a straight line if there is the slight bit of wart or loose gravel.

Lit vanity is no longer to LTZ making the 2LT a pointless trim. I actually think it was also in a RS 1LT when I went to a car show.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> daisy
> 
> Push to start isn't a sign of weakness, I just can't stand the auto only to get it. I did buy an auto when I lived in NoVa as traffic to and from work living Burke/Springfield and working SEDC was hectic.
> 
> ...


I agree it would be nice to give the entire line the option of the manual transmission. that's a great example of things I just don't understand about GM. They have so many options but some of the options become mutually exclusive to other options.

i think they could stand to get rid of the 1lt and just call the 2lt lt and just have a ls lt and LTZ and for each one have the options like Eco package, disel engine, manual transmission, RS kit, and the rest of the stuff. Thank you helped me express what I mean about the never ending compromise.

oh well the Cruze is still way better then the Ford Focus I had for the last three weeks as a rental.:d


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

ls3c6 said:


> Waiting on my 2nd revised / bugfix 2012 flash over here... now stock+ / cruise control mode equals "sport mode" keeping rpm 3000-4000rpm no matter what lol, this is fun :/


I hear you. I went back to my first update after PAL.  Patiently waiting, atleast i'm saving some gas over PAL.



Daisy81 said:


> I agree it would be nice to give the entire line the option of the manual transmission. that's a great example of things I just don't understand about GM. They have so many options but some of the options become mutually exclusive to other options.
> 
> i think they could stand to get rid of the 1lt and just call the 2lt lt and just have a ls lt and LTZ and for each one have the options like Eco package, disel engine, manual transmission, RS kit, and the rest of the stuff. Thank you helped me express what I mean about the never ending compromise.
> 
> oh well the Cruze is still way better then the Ford Focus I had for the last three weeks as a rental.:d


I have similar sentiments about options. See my post about trying to add climate control to an eco. You can't even add it when you buy the car new, unless you go for the LTZ. (and maybe some of the LT's?)

:| In this world of more or less JIT manufacturing and build to order, it shouldn't be this hard. I can customize a cell phone to order. Why not my car? 

Why can't I easily get a parts list so I could customize later after my warranty is up?


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Daisy81 said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


i mustve spoke too soon, as of yesterday i have a V3 (im assuming version 3) tune in my downloads.


of course i find this out after i have left for work and cant get to it till tomorrow. more waiting arrrrggghhhh


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

I have started loading the tune.

when I hold the start button down for ten seconds it turns on and the CEL turns on. I'm assuming this is service mode because I shut it off went into regular accessory mode and didn't see the CEL. So I turned it off again and went back into service mode.

When I started the tune my car immediately screamed about service power steering. I'm hoping this is normal. I'm on 29% of program the vehicle.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ok now I'm worried because I got this error message. Seriously? It is a 100% stock 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS. I'm the original purchaser so I know no one has made hidden modifications to it. I seriously doubt the dealer would have fiddled with it.

The programming went from 0% to 100% and then threw this error. The car appears to be able to run. I am not happy right now if my car is now dead in the water.

Edit:

Something is going on with this forum. Typing is missing keystrokes. I thought it was my machine until I tried a second machine and it is doing the same thing.

Edit Edit:

I got to thinking the upload took 15 minutes. I read it takes about half an hour. Is it possible my engine was programmed but it aborted loading transmission programming?


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

They seem to have issues with 2012 cars, mine is a 12 as well.

Yes the forum software didn't work properly in i.e. at all, use Chrome


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

It seems like the forum is working ok on Safari on my Mac. But IE on my laptop and desktop and all sorts of messed up.

I'm talking with WOT on their support. They had me screen shot the information on the TCM. Based on what I am hearing the ECM flashed but not the TCM. I'm assuming my car is still drivable just not 100% of the tune.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

I just got a new update but haven't had a chance to load it yet.

I took the car down to the Costco for a errand and noticed that just with the ECU flashed the car is more responsive. It took me by surprise in a good way and this is with a car that had 3/4 of a tank of 87 octane that I topped off with 93 octane when I picked it back up from the parking garage. Now I can't wait to see how it handles once the TCU is flashed and the remaining 87 octane gas has been flushed from the fuel system.

edit:
iphone autocorrect = fail


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

TRIFECTA said:


> http://i62.tinypic.com/2aeugao.jpg


*Sweet lord*. :blowup::blowup: Is that the turbo turning bright red??? How hot were the EGTs?? What kind of timing and boost increase is this tune??


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Invierno said:


> *Sweet lord*. :blowup::blowup: Is that the turbo turning bright red??? How hot were the EGTs?? What kind of timing and boost increase is this tune??


LOL wow. In a unrelated question ... How much does it cost to replace the turbo when it melts?

This might actually be a good way to keep the engine toasty in the dead of winter in areas that get below 0 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## keifnit (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey everyone, 

Just got my red cable in from BNR. For those of you who've dealt with them, any idea on the next steps? I just emailed them asking whats next, but thought i'd ask everyone on here. 

Also, I have the Forge Recirculating BPV and they've told me not to use the "yellow" spring as it will throw over-boost codes with the tune. Does anyone else have this BPV and have some advice around this "red" vs. "yellow" spring chat?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

.
Shades of King Nebuchadnezzar's furnace, better hope that turbo's cooling and lubrication systems work precisely as designed.

One look at this photo has me convinced I should adopt a cool turbo at idle before shutdown strategy before turning off the engine. IIRC, in older turbocharged Thunderbirds and Cougars it was _Idle Parked Vehicle for One Minute Before Shutdown_ .


click image to enlarge


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I would guess that the red turbo isn't going to happen on a day to day for any of us that don't have numbers on the windshield. Mostly because we own't run our cars that hard for that long of a period, but also because our cars will be going at speed and having air circulate much more rapidly in the engine bay. I would bet if you ran an untuned cruze at peak for long enough, it'd do the same thing. 

On a brighter note, I got my tune and cable today, and am about to go attempt to not brick my cruze. *fingers crossed!!*


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

got my tune downloaded, ready on the laptop, force full flash and transparency, and at 80% complete with 20% battery left, laptop goes into shutdown mode. :banghead:

get it plugged in, trifecta software detects a partially installed tune and repairs it flawlessly.

i cant say i notice much of a difference between stock+ and tour, but the power is definitely there and the pedal is smooth like oem, not like the pal tune, which was jumpy and chunky.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

neirfin said:


> got my tune downloaded, ready on the laptop, force full flash and transparency, and at 80% complete with 20% battery left, laptop goes into shutdown mode. :banghead:
> 
> get it plugged in, trifecta software detects a partially installed tune and repairs it flawlessly.
> 
> i cant say i notice much of a difference between stock+ and tour, but the power is definitely there and the pedal is smooth like oem, not like the pal tune, which was jumpy and chunky.


ouch the power settings on the laptop. That must have been the worst feeling. I'm glad it was able to recover so easily.

i have a dc to av converter in my car that I use to run a laptop in the field. It cost about $25. I used it to make extra sure my laptop wasn't going to die on me midway through. I'm paranoid like that. In ten years I have never seen the low fuel light on one of my vehicles for pretty much the same reason.

From the two little excursions today I think the difference is that the tuned version I barely have to touch the gas to make it go. I felt like I was driving my Lexus again and actually having to restrain my foot on the main strip by my house. It's only 35 and cops have a major presence on the road. With just the ECU flashed the car just wants to go. I took it onto I-81 when I was going to Costco earlier and 0 to 76 MPH was a huge difference. Again I found I had to restrain myself because the car actually had the HP to keep going and not slow the acceleration to +1mph every three or five seconds.

I am going to flash the TCU tomorrow and now I see what the finished product is like. As it is this is like a whole new car. The milage isn't tanking and yet it feels like with the flick of my toe I can have the car at over 30MPH without the RPMS even winding up. It's like it is show boating and boasting it can do it with one hand. Awesome job Trifecta! If you're thinking about it and holding back because you aren't sure if it will do anything for a stock Cruze don't worry, spend the $300 it works .


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

neirfin said:


> got my tune downloaded, ready on the laptop, force full flash and transparency, and at 80% complete with 20% battery left, laptop goes into shutdown mode. :banghead:
> 
> get it plugged in, trifecta software detects a partially installed tune and repairs it flawlessly.
> 
> i cant say i notice much of a difference between stock+ and tour, but the power is definitely there and the pedal is smooth like oem, not like the pal tune, which was jumpy and chunky.


I didn't notice a big change between the two either until I cleared the TCM adaptives and forced the full flash, after that I could definitely tell a difference.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm in a manual and don't notice much difference between Eco and tour modes. But I'll need to do some testing on that.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

neirfin said:


> i cant say i notice much of a difference between stock+ and tour, but the power is definitely there and the pedal is smooth like oem, not like the pal tune, which was jumpy and chunky.


*Oh, there's a difference, a significant difference.* When working as designed, switching from Tour to Stock+ mode by toggling the CC button to ON makes the car feel like it's suddenly dropped anchor. As noted by _*Damitz*_, clearing the TCM adaptives and installing the tune using EZ Flash's "Force Full Flash" option ensures your tune is installed as Trifecta intended.



Daisy81 said:


> Awesome job Trifecta! If you're thinking about it and holding back because you aren't sure if it will do anything for a stock Cruze don't worry, spend the $300 it works .


*You're preaching to the choir, Reverend.* Trifecta's tune is the best money a guy/gal will ever spend to up the performance of their 1.4L Cruze. Worth every penny.



Damitz said:


> I didn't notice a big change between the two either until I cleared the TCM adaptives and forced the full flash, after that I could definitely tell a difference.


*Damitz speaks the truth.* When installing your Trifecta Advantage Tune, first check DTCs and clear if any, next use EZ Flash's "Clear TCM Adaptives" component and, finally, select the "Force Full Flash" (FFF) option and let 'er rip. Time required to re-programme both ECM and TCM using FFF is 30 to 40 minutes.

- -
Ulysses


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Oh, there's a difference, a significant difference.* When working as designed, switching from Tour to Stock+ mode by toggling the CC button to ON makes the car feel like it's suddenly dropped anchor. As noted by _*Damitz*_, clearing the TCM adaptives and installing the tune using EZ Flash's "Force Full Flash" option ensures your tune is installed as Trifecta intended.


You're not kidding about dropping anchor. The second you switch out of touring mode its an immediate drop in power, you can definitely tell the difference when everything is properly tuned.


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

Updated tunes everywhere....still waiting patiently for mine. Glad to see everyone liking them so far.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

chris10 said:


> Updated tunes everywhere....still waiting patiently for mine. Glad to see everyone liking them so far.


*Sorry you're still waiting Chris, but glad to hear you're being a good sport about it.* IIRC, I waited a bit over ten weeks _(2 1/2 months, give or take)_ for my tune, but am pleased Trifecta took the time to get it right before releasing it into the wild.

I'm not certain why each individual tune needs to be cranked out by hand, but it seems preparing them is painstakingly labor intensive. Take the time required to produce a single VIN-specific tuning file and add that to a backlog and flood of new orders coming Trifecta's way as result of positive word-of-mouth on social forums like CruzeTALK and you get the picture. Plus, as I understand it, Trifecta engineers are still working out a few gremlins with the new tune for select 2012 Cruzen.

To put things in perspective, back in 2002 we had to wait over five months for our Savanna Green 2003 Subaru Impreza TS Sport Wagon with manual transmission. Placed a special order for it after Subaru HQ in Cherry Hill, NJ told us the Impreza we specced out _(it was an exact copy of the 2003 Impreza brochure's centerfold beauty)_ wasn't in the USA nor queued in the pipeline. Wondered at the time if we were ever going to see that Subie, but it eventually arrived and was well worth the wait. BTW, we have it to this very day and would never part with it, not for love nor money.



2oo3 Subaru Impreza TS Sport Wagon​


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

I got the new update flashed to my Cruze and it is amazing. The difference from driving it home from the air port untuned to around town tuned is night and day.

I took the car on the highway again going the other way this time. The on ramp is a lot shorter with almost no merge so I thought it would be a good test. It was up to five over and I was done acclerating before I was even to the end of the ramp.

This was the best $300 I have spent in a long time.


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

chris10 said:


> Updated tunes everywhere....still waiting patiently for mine. Glad to see everyone liking them so far.


I'm with you bro...going on 4 months for me


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Daisy81 said:


> This was the best $300 I have spent in a long time.


I'll take it one step further and say that it will be the best $300 you'll ever spend on an automobile mod or accessory.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

chris10 said:


> Updated tunes everywhere....still waiting patiently for mine. Glad to see everyone liking them so far.





illroyale said:


> I'm with you bro...going on 4 months for me


*Be patient brothers, good things come to those who wait.* On the bright side when you do receive your tunes, you'll benefit by whatever bug-fixes and enhancements Trifecta's engineers introduce during the interim.

P.S.








*chris10*, love your avatar.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> I'll take it one step further and say that it will be the best $300 you'll ever spend on an automobile mod or accessory.


It sure made a believer out of me. Other then my shark fin antenna I'm done with my Cruze. Unless I find out I can upgrade my 2012 nav unit to the mylink unit with a back up camera. Performance wise I'm satisfied.


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Be patient brothers, good things come to those who wait.* On the bright side when you do receive your tunes, you'll benefit by whatever bug-fixes and enhancements Trifecta's engineers introduce during the interim.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> ...


Hopefully this week brings good news....btw Ulysses do you know any place that sells the decals on that cruze n your sig?


----------



## tytyzion (Mar 22, 2015)

so i have a question when i first bought this about three weeks ago my tune was posted before i even got the cable so my question is do you get a generic tune and wait on your full tune?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Does the 1.4T (stock) make its tq in the same range as the 2.0TD (stock) ?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

tytyzion said:


> so i have a question when i first bought this about three weeks ago my tune was posted before i even got the cable so my question is do you get a generic tune and wait on your full tune?


Which package did you buy? The advantage is for 100% stock only and does not provide adjustments if you change the exhaust it intake or things like that.

then there is the advantage + and elite packages. They include adjustments. However I don't know at what point the elite becomes a requirement. My guess is more extreme modifications to the Cruze.

i do believe the tune starts based on the specified hardware although if the Cruze has a rare mod that hasn't been done before it might be a stock. If you go to wot's linked website and open a ticket they will answer all of your questions. They where very helpful when I bought my advantage tune. I also don't mislead you into buying more then you need.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Advantage tune-100% stock tune
Advantage Plus tune- 1 time(will dial in if needed) tune and adjust tune to modifications done.
Advantage Elite tune- Will tune for modifications done at the time of purchase(dial in if needed) and adjust later on down the road if more modifications are added.


----------



## tytyzion (Mar 22, 2015)

Ok I see now becuase I bought the advantage tune and already flashed my car the day I got the cable. I just saw people on this thread saying they have been waiting up to four months for there tune so I was a little confused. 

Also has anyone had issues with the 1.4t with this tune when decelerating It doesn't down shift for a while and feels almost like its about to stall with the auto trans?


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

tytyzion said:


> Ok I see now becuase I bought the advantage tune and already flashed my car the day I got the cable. I just saw people on this thread saying they have been waiting up to four months for there tune so I was a little confused.
> 
> Also has anyone had issues with the 1.4t with this tune when decelerating It doesn't down shift for a while and feels almost like its about to stall with the auto trans?


I got the advantage tune too.

Trifecta provides free updates. Basically if they improve the general tune of the Cruze for 100% stock vehicles they will provide to past customers. I suspect that the slow down for getting the free update is because their cars are not 100% stock and custom which takes more time to make sure it is done right.

Edit:

In terms of customer service since I have a 2012 Cruze which I guess is a strange kind of beast they had to tweak my tune. They had that tweak done and posted in less then a day. Fantastic customer service.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

170-3tree said:


> I'm in a manual and don't notice much difference between Eco and tour modes. But I'll need to do some testing on that.





UlyssesSG said:


> *Oh, there's a difference, a significant difference.*


Is there a point to clearing the TCM adaptive since I have a manual? After the last few days, I don't feel a difference between tour and stock+. They both seem to have the same increased power, but I haven't had a chance to take a drive with Torque and see what the numbers are like to see if there is a difference. I did a force full flash. Either way the car is driving great. Maybe I should request an eco/tour version (like WOT said I should have, why don't I ever listen) and see if that is different, I'm not too sure that the other version would be any better aside from MPG's. The current stock+/tour tune is giving me just as good MPGs as stock when I keep my foot off the pedal, unlike the PAL tune.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

I don't know about the manual but I feel a difference between stock + and touring with my automatic. Touring is eager to launch off the line like a rocket. Stock + fixes the initial lag off the line that stock had so that it is more linear but beyond that it more relaxed for commuting. I noticed it shifted more fuel efficiently in the stock + mode and when idling in stock + the RPM is lower then in turning mode.

I honestly haven't tried to see how hard I can push the stock + mode but the little bit of city driving I did today I had it in stock + and was happy to know it works well for what I want in a daily driver.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

neirfin said:


> Is there a point to clearing the TCM adaptive since I have a manual? After the last few days, I don't feel a difference between tour and stock+. They both seem to have the same increased power, but I haven't had a chance to take a drive with Torque and see what the numbers are like to see if there is a difference. I did a force full flash. Either way the car is driving great. Maybe I should request an eco/tour version (like WOT said I should have, why don't I ever listen) and see if that is different, I'm not too sure that the other version would be any better aside from MPG's. The current stock+/tour tune is giving me just as good MPGs as stock when I keep my foot off the pedal, unlike the PAL tune.


There is no point in clearing them as there is no tcm (transmission control module) for a manual trans. They are used only in auto trans to control the transmission shifts and other things. The trans learns how you drive and shifts on that. Clearing the TCM adaptive makes the trans forget those and re learn new shift points with the tune.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

cruzinred92 said:


> There is no point in clearing them as there is no tcm (transmission control module) for a manual trans. They are used only in auto trans to control the transmission shifts and other things. The trans learns how you drive and shifts on that. Clearing the TCM adaptive makes the trans forget those and re learn new shift points with the tune.


That's what I thought just wanted to make sure. The tune is great so far but I am not feeling a difference between the two modes on the butt dyno. Maybe the eco version would be more noticeable, but unless I think there is a big mpg loss I see no reason to switch. 
I will give the 1/4 mile a few runs and see if there is a difference once I have torque going again.


----------



## inf0x (Mar 17, 2015)

neirfin said:


> That's what I thought just wanted to make sure. The tune is great so far but I am not feeling a difference between the two modes on the butt dyno. Maybe the eco version would be more noticeable, but unless I think there is a big mpg loss I see no reason to switch.
> I will give the 1/4 mile a few runs and see if there is a difference once I have torque going again.





I'm kinda in the same boat, 2014 Cruze LT RS Manual Trans, I don't really notice much if any difference between Stock+/Tour mode.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

neirfin said:


> cruzinred92 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no point in clearing them as there is no tcm (transmission control module) for a manual trans. They are used only in auto trans to control the transmission shifts and other things. The trans learns how you drive and shifts on that. Clearing the TCM adaptive makes the trans forget those and re learn new shift points with the tune.
> ...



I agree. But I was messing around last night with a buddy and did a WOT pull in third and switched it to tour from ECO and did notice a slight kick. But that's about it.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Ive had the tune for a while and i never noticed any difference between the stock+ and touring. I sent off a log to trifecta on both modes and they said there was a 5hp and 50lb trq difference but it sure doesnt feel like it. Wish i could have the bone stock tune and the performance tune together


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Guys,

The calibration tuning strategy has been changed. We are no longer relying on high boost to make power. We found ways to make the same power using more timing instead of boost. Also, please keep in mind that the calibration is not as aggressive as the old PAL calibration. 

I believe the issue is that everyone is used to the old PAL tune getting full power down low ALWAYS. But rest assured that this calibration IS making the same power as it did on PAL. Were just not giving it all to you right away, immediately down low. This is what most everyone was complaining about so we got rid of this.

The vehicle is going to behave normally, like stock, until you get on it and got WOT. That's when you will feel the power difference, as has already been mentioned. you will also feel it when you are more aggressive with the throttle from a stop. But driving 'normal' will feel like stock.

Also, don't forget that the max gains will only be seen on 91/93 premium fuels. Lets not forget that the 1.4T isn't a racecar. Any changes made to the tuning on an already tuned vehicle will barely be felt. You guys are going from an aggressive throttle map with full power almost immediately, to a more toned down version that provides the same power, but at 50%+ throttle input or at WOT. 

The only way to notice the difference is to go back to stock for a few days and then flash back to the calibration


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> The calibration tuning strategy has been changed. We are no longer relying on high boost to make power. We found ways to make the same power using more timing instead of boost. Also, please keep in mind that the calibration is not as aggressive as the old PAL calibration.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up. I don't want to go back to stock ever again.


----------



## ehagendorff (Mar 7, 2014)

neirfin said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. I don't want to go back to stock ever again.


It is a huge difference. I had to flash back to stock until I get my updated tune, the PAL version was causing issues with my car for some weird reason. You guys definitely don't want to go back to stock after having it tuned. :th_down: The tune makes a huge difference!


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

I posted a video on youtube so people can see the Trifecta tune in action. The Cruze still isn't a race car but it helps make the car a little more lively. I tried to demonstrate getting on the high way with some different traffic conditions and show the milage while on cruise control.

https://youtu.be/Sr8fDO5mPnA


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Going back to stock would be a cruel cruel thing lol


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Mike! We aren't talking about stock vs tuned but more of eco/stock+ vs tour mode. There isn't a big difference between them at all. Not sure that anyone is complaining, but it is of concern and we just wanna understand. Honestly I'd be very happy if you dyno'd a car stock vs. Eco vs. Stock+ vs. Tour. Just to show us that differences exist. But know that's quite the pain.


----------



## Manny_NotTheStig (Feb 4, 2015)

I just got my tune installed over the weekend right after installing a Injen CAI. Drove the car to work today (my usual 90 mile one way trip) and all I can say is WOW!!! It is a totally different car and I love it even more. I do have a couple of questions that I though I'd ask here before contacting them at WOT.

Did they get rid of the select a tune? From what I had read on this forum, in drive the car would be in an eco mode, and putting the car in manual would turn on the performance tune. For me, there was no difference. Putting car in manual showed M6 on the DIC, instead of just M. 

I've installed CAI on every car that I ever owned (except the ones I leased), but none of them were turbocharged. Since my install, I hear a hissing sound when I step on the gas. I'm just checking with everyone to make sure this is normal (because of the turbo). I'm pretty sure the CAI is installed correctly and everything is tight.

Also, I feel like there is a significant amount of turbo lag now. I tried a WOT pull from a stop light. It began to go initially, then at about 10mph it actually started to spin the tires. From my research on this site, I might need to change my spark plugs to NGK iridiums (I believe). Is there anything else I should be doing?

Anyway, I am extremely happy with the tune.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

The select a tune uses the cruise control enable switch now. When the cuise control enable is on the Cruze is in Eco mode.


----------



## Manny_NotTheStig (Feb 4, 2015)

Daisy81 said:


> The select a tune uses the cruise control enable switch now. When the cuise control enable is on the Cruze is in Eco mode.


Is that for all cruzes? I thought that applied to just those with manual transmissions?


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Manny_NotTheStig said:


> Is that for all cruzes? I thought that applied to just those with manual transmissions?


They must have changed it because that was the direction sI received with my tune. I think it is a good change because this way you can enjoy the tune without having to shift on your own or while shifting if you're feeling like it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruise control off = Tour
Cruise control on = Stock +/Eco

Eco is eco when you drive normal so if you are WOT all the time both tunes are gonna feel the same. Eco for me on the freeway pretty much feels eco as it takes a bit more pedal effort to accelerate than tour mode. Sometimes I drive and realize i'm not in eco and switch back to it. 

What I'm getting with this temp break in the cold weather.


----------



## ehagendorff (Mar 7, 2014)

Manny_NotTheStig said:


> I just got my tune installed over the weekend right after installing a Injen CAI. Drove the car to work today (my usual 90 mile one way trip) and all I can say is WOW!!! It is a totally different car and I love it even more. I do have a couple of questions that I though I'd ask here before contacting them at WOT.
> 
> Did they get rid of the select a tune? From what I had read on this forum, in drive the car would be in an eco mode, and putting the car in manual would turn on the performance tune. For me, there was no difference. Putting car in manual showed M6 on the DIC, instead of just M.


Select-A-Tune was missing for a short period of time, there was a limited release with GM's PAL system being used in place of SAT. Trifecta brought back SAT with the Jan update.



Manny_NotTheStig said:


> I've installed CAI on every car that I ever owned (except the ones I leased), but none of them were turbocharged. Since my install, I hear a hissing sound when I step on the gas. I'm just checking with everyone to make sure this is normal (because of the turbo). I'm pretty sure the CAI is installed correctly and everything is tight.


This is normal, you are able to hear the turbo spool and the intake with the CAI, the stock intake basically mutes the car completely. GM figured people like a silent car.



Manny_NotTheStig said:


> Also, I feel like there is a significant amount of turbo lag now. I tried a WOT pull from a stop light. It began to go initially, then at about 10mph it actually started to spin the tires. From my research on this site, I might need to change my spark plugs to NGK iridiums (I believe). Is there anything else I should be doing?


I don't know that there is turbo lag introduced, I think it's more the tune is generating more power and it is less 'linear'. The increased power might not come on as smooth so it feels like the turbo is 'kicking in' more, or it may feel like turbo lag. I thought they made the power delivery more smooth throughout the power band with the latest update though, but I have not received mine to see if it has changed from the PAL version.



Manny_NotTheStig said:


> Anyway, I am extremely happy with the tune.


Glad to hear you are enjoying your tune! :go::th_dblthumb2:


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hmm....thread is slowing down because everyone is probably enjoying their updated tunes...Hopefully the Trifecta gods will bless my Cruzer with an updated tune soon. Until then... PAL POWER! Wanna race?


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

Is the cruze stock tune governed?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

People are saying at 102mph


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

money_man said:


> People are saying at 102mph
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


Back in 2012 I took my car to a long stretch of no where because it would be safe to test out the max speed. I got to 112 and the car would not accelerate any more. It wasn't the jerk out of accleration that is a tell tale of a governor so I think it was my cars absolute top speed.

Mine is a 2012 LTZ RS. It would be interesting to know what year and trim level have been confirmed with a governor.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Daisy81 said:


> Back in 2012 I took my car to a long stretch of no where because it would be safe to test out the max speed. I got to 112 and the car would not accelerate any more. It wasn't the jerk out of accleration that is a tell tale of a governor so I think it was my cars absolute top speed.


A top speed of 112 mph is slower than I would have thought, not that I need more at this point in my life. When I was younger though I would have been bummed about it. Let's be honest: when I was younger I would never have purchased a Cruze.

Using Mr Peabody's Wayback Machine I recall that my 1998 Dodge Neon ACR was good for an 130 mph give or take _(no speed limiter on that model)_; my 1989 Buick Century with the 3.3 liter V6 and 3-speed automatic would easily cruise at 110 mph; a 1979-81 _(not sure what year)_ Oldsmobile Cutlass Diesel I drove one-way from Sacramento to Washington, DC back in 1981 waltzed its' way across Nevada on U.S. Route 50 with the cruise control set at 100 mph, radio tuned to Paul Harvey, and both of my feet kicked up on passenger's side of the front bench seat without a problem _(though I paid for that pleasure by enduring the humiliation of crawling up the mountain outside Aspen, CO at barely 20 mph)_; my 1975 Volkswagen Rabbit would run 110 mph without a hiccup on my early morning run to the hospital for work; a friend's 1973 Porsche 911S which I frequently drove would bury the odometer at 150 mph and keep on going _(but the front end would become scary light at those speeds)_; and my 1973 Corvette Stingray rated at 350/350 from the factory _(but which probably had more under the hood)_ felt best in the 110 to 130 mph zone on a spirited drive; and my 1973 Volkswagen Super Beetle would max out at 81 mph no matter what I requested from Mr Scott in the Engine Room.

Mr Peabody & Sherman​


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> A top speed of 112 mph is slower than I would have thought, not that I need more at this point in my life. When I was younger though I would have been bummed about it. Let's be honest: when I was younger I would never have purchased a Cruze.
> 
> Using Mr Peabody's Wayback Machine I recall that my 1998 Dodge Neon ACR was good for an 130 mph give or take _(no speed limiter on that model)_; my 1989 Buick Century with the 3.3 liter V6 and 3-speed automatic would easily cruise at 110 mph; a 1979-81 _(not sure what year)_ Oldsmobile Cutlass Diesel I drove one-way from Sacramento to Washington, DC back in 1981 waltzed its' way across Nevada on U.S. Route 50 with the cruise control set at 100 mph, radio tuned to Paul Harvey, and both of my feet kicked up on passenger's side of the front bench seat without a problem _(though I paid for that pleasure by enduring the humiliation of crawling up the mountain outside Aspen, CO at barely 20 mph)_; my 1975 Volkswagen Rabbit would run 110 mph without a hiccup on my early morning run to the hospital for work; a friend's 1973 Porsche 911S which I frequently drove would bury the odometer at 150 mph and keep on going _(but the front end would become scary light at those speeds)_; and my 1973 Corvette Stingray rated at 350/350 from the factory _(but which probably had more under the hood)_ felt best in the 110 to 130 mph zone on a spirited drive; and my 1973 Volkswagen Super Beetle would max out at 81 mph no matter what I requested from Mr Scott in the Engine Room.
> 
> Mr Peabody & Sherman​


Keep in mind that was stock when the car was only making 138HP. The torque gets you up to speed the horse power is what gives the engine the ability to go faster. My Lexus IS 250 which in no means was a sports car was able to do 125MPH in sport mode and the power button pushed on and felt like it had a lot more power but I lost my nerve to go faster. If I recall the IS 250 makes about 204HP. If the Cruze was 138 plus the advertised +44HP that would make ~182HP.I think the Cruze is lighter then the IS was because of all the noise dampening material in it and the AWD was heavy. The Cruze still feels like it is losing power beyond 70 compared to the V6 but I wouldn't be surprised if the Cruze could do at least 115 maybe 120 if you give it enough open space (read a LOT lol of open road with no hills and maybe a tailwind).

Edit:

If it makes you feel any better a Stock 2010 Honda Fit Sport peaks at 88 MPH and if you are going down hill maybe 90MPH. I t wouldn't make a good car to use for time travel.


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Got my update installed yesterday and I must say no more jerky shifting or downshifting and my wife concurs....grade AAA approved I love it!!!


----------



## ErickysGSX (Jul 19, 2011)

Any 2011 Eco manual owners get their Eco/Tour update yet? Waiting since Feb. 19th.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Do the diesel tunes have the touring and Eco mode thing too?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

money_man said:


> Do the diesel tunes have the touring and Eco mode thing too?


*money_man,
*Good question. Below find what I've learned and links to take you to the source. I'd suggest contacting Michael @WOT-Tuning or Steven Weller @Trifecta to fill in the remaining blanks.

_Hope this helps a bit,_ Ulysses
- -
BTW, I plan to drive up to Nova Scotia this summer for a bit of relaxing sight-seeing and simply because I've always had it on mu bucket list and thought it best get it done now while able. Any suggestions or advice you might wish to offer would be gratefully received.
- -


TRIFECTA - 2014+ Chevrolet Cruze - 2.0L Turbo Diesel​

*2014+ Chevrolet Cruze - 2.0L Turbo Diesel*






































*TRIFECTA presents: Chevrolet Cruze 2.0TD Clean Turbo Diesel LUZ/Aisin 6-speed Automatic Transmission MY2014+ Powertrain Calibration Reprogramming*

TRIFECTA presents a complete powertrain power delivery profile recalibration for the MY2014+ Chevrolet Cruze 2.0TD Clean Turbo Diesel LUZ Engine and corresponding Aisin AF40 6-speed automatic transmission reprogramming. You're looking at the "fastest Chevrolet Cruze 2.0TD Clean Turbo Diesel LUZ in North America" (as of September 22nd 2014).

On the MY2014+ Chevrolet Cruze 2.0TD Clean Turbo Diesel, the TRIFECTA powertrain power delivery profile recalibration does not negatively affect DEF/DPF system performance and longevity: the powertrain calibration is designed to be non-intrusive in any vehicle duty cycle and does not trigger the DPF regeneration cycle at an elevated rate. Improvements made to the combustion cycle efficiency provide better fuel efficiency, lowers DEF consumption, while lowering DPF accumulation rate. Under severe vehicle duty cycles, the profiled TRIFECTA powertrain DPF regeneration cycle calculation model improvements also reduce visits to the dealership for the intrusive manual regeneration due to vehicle limp mode due to emissions equipment service requirements; also reduces emissions overall for a less environmental impact: the vehicle will not increment particulate (soot) at an elevated rate (any faster than the OE vehicle ECM calibration).

The TRIFECTA Performance Chevrolet Cruze 2.0TD Clean Turbo Diesel LUZ MY2014+ powertrain calibration is an easy to install software performance recalibration with an included flash loader device providing specific power increases of *+66 ft-lbs*@2850RPM and *+51 WHP*@4300RPM (Peak vs Peak gains of +50 ft-lbs and +39 WHP on ULSD diesel) to a completely stock Chevrolet Cruze 2.0TD Clean Turbo Diesel LUZ/Aisin MY2014.


*Specifications of the TRIFECTA Performance MY2014+ Chevrolet Cruze 2.0TD LUZ ECM software reprogramming:*

-Specific power increases of *+66 ft-lbs*@2850RPM under the curve and *+51 WHP*@4300RPM (Peak vs Peak gains of +50 ft-lbs and +39 WHP on ULSD diesel)
-Powertrain calibration has been tested and validated for various environments, such as cold/heat, elevation, and summer/winter diesel blend
-Power feels linear and immediately responsive
-Clean Diesel combustion cycle efficiency is maintained: under elevated duty cycles the vehicle will not increment particulate (soot) at an elevated rate (any faster than the OE vehicle ECM calibration)
-Combustion cycle efficiency improvements increase fuel efficiency, lowers DEF consumption while lowering DPF accumulation rate
-Improvements made to DPF regeneration cycle calculation model reduces emissions and increases fuel economy: under severe vehicle duty cycle, will reduce visits to the dealership for manual regeneration and reduce probability of vehicle limp mode due to emissions equipment service requirements
-Retains all GM OE diagnostics functionality and ECM featuresets
-Retains all OE error code reporting and functionality
-Emissions readiness checks are present; emissions compliant
-Maintains functionality of ABS and TC systems
-Return to stock functionality included with flash loader
-Extended testing of 100,000 miles with 100 hrs of wide open throttle testing
-C.A.R.B. pending


*Specifications of the TRIFECTA Performance MY2014+ Chevrolet Cruze 2.0TD Aisin AF40 6-Speed automatic transmission TCM calibration software reprogramming:*

-Supplementary Aisin transmission TCM reprogramming compliments the ECM reprogramming and completes the TRIFECTA Powertrain Calibration: designed to work in unison with the ECM reprogramming for optimized performance
-Improved shift times in adverse shift patterns
-Improved shift logic
-Does not shorten transmission life or increase cooling requirements
-Retains all OE diagnostics functionality and TCM diagnostics
-Retains all OE error code reporting and functionality
-Improved fuel economy with improvements made to torque converter slip profiles


*Installation Notes:*

-Estimated installation time of ~30 minutes


*Additional information:*

-This powertrain calibration is available exclusively through TRIFECTA Performance and WOT-tuning; (as of September 22nd 2014): wholesale inquiries are welcome though provided that you are an existing and active TRIFECTA reseller
-This powertrain calibration includes a TRIFECTA powertrain calibration file specific to your vehicle and includes a flash loader device
-Powertrain calibrations currently exist for North American vehicles only, with more regions to follow
- EZ Flash Cable Included with purchase

​[HR][/HR]
 
TRIFECTA - 2014+ Chevrolet Cruze - 2.0L Turbo Diesel
​


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Definitely drive on the Cabot trail. I have never been there but I think I may go up this summer. People say the views are amazing. Peggy's cove is always a good stop even though to me it's just a lighthouse on a huge rock. If I think of any things I'll post them, when you live in a place it's hard to think of places to go that visitors would like. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

ErickysGSX said:


> Any 2011 Eco manual owners get their Eco/Tour update yet? Waiting since Feb. 19th.


I've received mine sir.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hood Star said:


> Is the cruze stock tune governed?





money_man said:


> People are saying at 102mph
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician





Daisy81 said:


> Back in 2012 I took my car to a long stretch of no where because it would be safe to test out the max speed. I got to 112 and the car would not accelerate any more. It wasn't the jerk out of accleration that is a tell tale of a governor so I think it was my cars absolute top speed.
> 
> Mine is a 2012 LTZ RS. It would be interesting to know what year and trim level have been confirmed with a governor.


I've had my 2014 ECO Manual with a tune just passed 115 in 5th gear. Was still increasing a descent rate but was not the time or place to push further. I have read multiple places that the eco will do 135(or right around there) in 4th gear. 5th and 6th are too long supposedly. However this is with the RPM's darn near red line....which I'd rather not keep my car at for any extended amount of time. 

Note this is the ECO model which has tires that are rated for 149mph. I do not *condone or suggest* any testing of your own!!


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Dvan5693 said:


> I've had my 2014 ECO Manual with a tune just passed 115 in 5th gear. Was still increasing a descent rate but was not the time or place to push further. I have read multiple places that the eco will do 135(or right around there) in 4th gear. 5th and 6th are too long supposedly. However this is with the RPM's darn near red line....which I'd rather not keep my car at for any extended amount of time.
> 
> Note this is the ECO model which has tires that are rated for 149mph. I do not *condone or suggest* any testing of your own!!


6th gear is overdrive.  I was referring to when my vehicle was stock and not tuned. I haven't done a max speed run yet with it tuned. The reports of Eco's doing 135 where they stock or tuned? Also what was the altitude of the area?


----------



## 0ldjoblo (Feb 14, 2015)

This is a continuation of this post,,,

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1...5-jan2015-update-post1745762.html#post1745762

an update photo of my display,,, 



As you can see I am averaging less than 25 mph delivering pizza an average of 75 miles a night driving,,,,,I never shut off the car while I am away from the store ,,,so for every delivery idle time is calculated into mpg as well as the average speed ,,,,

So far this is the best I have done since I bought the car ,,, I feel like I am still learning how to drive it right to get the best mpg out of it ,,,, it is still hard to gauge how much gas to give it on take off ,,, seems I push the throttle and it lags,,,then I push it to much and then its over 3-4000 before I can let off,,,, mind you it is stock and I run 91 octane no ethanol,,,,

So would a tune benefit this pizza delivery driver,,,?


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

0ldjoblo said:


> This is a continuation of this post,,,
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1...5-jan2015-update-post1745762.html#post1745762
> 
> ...


I think you might like the eco mode in the tune. You'll have to wait for others with he Eco option in their tune but I think they where reporting a higher MPG from it being able to keep the RPMS very low.


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

Daisy81 said:


> Back in 2012 I took my car to a long stretch of no where because it would be safe to test out the max speed. I got to 112 and the car would not accelerate any more. It wasn't the jerk out of accleration that is a tell tale of a governor so I think it was my cars absolute top speed.
> 
> Mine is a 2012 LTZ RS. It would be interesting to know what year and trim level have been confirmed with a governor.


I have a 2013 2lt auto and it will let me set the Cruise at 127.


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

UlyssesSG said:


> Using Mr Peabody's Wayback Machine I recall that my 1998 Dodge Neon ACR was good for an 130 mph give or take _(no speed limiter on that model)_;


Believe it or not I still have my 98 Dodge Neon ACR! You wouldn't be able to tell by looking at my screen name.


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

ErickysGSX said:


> Any 2011 Eco manual owners get their Eco/Tour update yet? Waiting since Feb. 19th.


I'm still waiting since Feb 15th.


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

ErickysGSX said:


> Any 2011 Eco manual owners get their Eco/Tour update yet? Waiting since Feb. 19th.





Ninety8NeonACR said:


> I'm still waiting since Feb 15th.




January 30th


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Daisy81 said:


> 6th gear is overdrive.  I was referring to when my vehicle was stock and not tuned. I haven't done a max speed run yet with it tuned. The reports of Eco's doing 135 where they stock or tuned? Also what was the altitude of the area?


These were stock vehicles. There's a Data sheet floating somewhere around on here/internet from Car&Driver or Road&Track of them maxing it out with their test vehicle lol. Tuned...maybe 145.....150 would be pushing it.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Dvan5693 said:


> These were stock vehicles. There's a Data sheet floating somewhere around on here/internet from Car&Driver or Road&Track of them maxing it out with their test vehicle lol. Tuned...maybe 145.....150 would be pushing it.


Wow


----------



## 0ldjoblo (Feb 14, 2015)

How would I go about ordering and getting the the best service for my 2013 ECO Cruze,,,?


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

0ldjoblo said:


> How would I go about ordering and getting the the best service for my 2013 ECO Cruze,,,?


You mean ordering the Trifecta tune with the Eco/Touring mode?

I'm working on the assumption that your Eco is 100% stock with not so much as a air intake mod.

This is the link to where I got my Trifecta tune. TRIFECTA - 2011+ Chevrolet Cruze - 1.4L Turbo Advantage It is $298 and comes with the cable to load it. They will provide you with the cable and the software you need to load the tune to your vehicle from a windows based laptop. When ordering it in the comments field request the Eco/Touring mode. If you don't they default to providing the Stock+/Touring mode.


----------



## 0ldjoblo (Feb 14, 2015)

Daisy81 said:


> You mean ordering the Trifecta tune with the Eco/Touring mode?
> 
> I'm working on the assumption that your Eco is 100% stock with not so much as a air intake mod.
> 
> This is the link to where I got my Trifecta tune. TRIFECTA - 2011+ Chevrolet Cruze - 1.4L Turbo Advantage It is $298 and comes with the cable to load it. They will provide you with the cable and the software you need to load the tune to your vehicle from a windows based laptop. When ordering it in the comments field request the Eco/Touring mode. If you don't they default to providing the Stock+/Touring mode.


Yes stock automatic ,, thanks for the reply ,,,


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

0ldjoblo said:


> Yes stock automatic ,, thanks for the reply ,,,


You're welcome.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

Well going on a month now with problems related to our cruze tune.

Latest revision causes rpm to vary by 100rpm using cruise control in stock+ mode like the converter is locking/unlocking repeatedly, if you floor the throttle in tour mode near ~25mph in a corner it doesn't know what to do and sometimes just bounces off the rev limiter and doesn't pick any gear to accelerate in. Submitted more tickets, play more waiting game... getting frustrated.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

ls3c6 said:


> Well going on a month now with problems related to our cruze tune.
> 
> Latest revision causes rpm to vary by 100rpm using cruise control in stock+ mode like the converter is locking/unlocking repeatedly, if you floor the throttle in tour mode near ~25mph in a corner it doesn't know what to do and sometimes just bounces off the rev limiter and doesn't pick any gear to accelerate in. Submitted more tickets, play more waiting game... getting frustrated.


I noticed the issue at ~25MPH too. I have gotten in the habit of flipping over to sport mode on the transmission now if I'm going to stomp on the gas and handle the gear selection myself.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Ninety8NeonACR said:


> I'm still waiting since Feb 15th.





chris10 said:


> January 30th


If you guys haven't done so already, can you reply to your WOT Support Requests? The engineers decided to write all pending calibrations (100+) and then send them all out rather than update and send each one as they went. That was taking too much time. So, that being said, from what I understand, they are pretty much caught up and have been posting calibrations left and right.

I've personally seen at least 40 since last Thursday go out. We are working as quickly as possible and we appreciate your patience.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

2 1/2 months after submitting im still waiting for my revised tune. I thought they said the tunes for the manual's were being sent out like a month ago?


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Daisy81 said:


> I noticed the issue at ~25MPH too. I have gotten in the habit of flipping over to sport mode on the transmission now if I'm going to stomp on the gas and handle the gear selection myself.


I take this back.

I have reached the point where I believe the remaining 87 Octane fuel has been flushed from my Cruze. The automatic shifting doesn't have a point anywhere below 80 that it is not pulling harder then before. The only way I get a lurch is if I get on the gas and release the gas too quick.

I believe what I was feeling before must have been what others where talking about; the knock sensor pulling the timing. Now it just accelerates nicely. Some of the shifts are a little rough but it works.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

Daisy81 said:


> I take this back.
> 
> I have reached the point where I believe the remaining 87 Octane fuel has been flushed from my Cruze. The automatic shifting doesn't have a point anywhere below 80 that it is not pulling harder then before. The only way I get a lurch is if I get on the gas and release the gas too quick.
> 
> I believe what I was feeling before must have been what others where talking about; the knock sensor pulling the timing. Now it just accelerates nicely. Some of the shifts are a little rough but it works.


but does it still pick the wrong gear or no gear at all going wot around 25mph?


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

ls3c6 said:


> but does it still pick the wrong gear or no gear at all going wot around 25mph?


I don't think mine was picking the wrong gear but instead sensed the engine was going to knock or punt or whatever as a result of the 87 still being in the system although diluted a lot by already topping off several times with 93 at Sunoco and driving the car around to use up gas and top off again. I can get the same result now by stomping on the gas and then taking my foot off and feeling the lurch. Right now it is total and complete control of the throttle and the car drives as smoothly as the driver handles the car. It is fantastic.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

mine will just sit there and bounce off the rev limiter, not going anywhere until I let off


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

It almost sounds like the locking differential in our Silverado if it loses traction where you stop and it kicks in and you go. I don't have any idea what could be causing your issue on your Cruze. Have you data logged it and sent it to WOT?


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

I've submitted a ticket no word yet, not sure if I need to call steven/vince, request a refund or what.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

I wonder if somehow the program for the wrong transmission for flashed onto your vehicle.

I would check and see if the configuration you where provided matches your transmission. From what I was told the 2012 Cruze has two different automatic transmissions. They had me take screen shots of the TCU window that pops up. Once they had the screenshots they where able to make a config that is working for my Cruze.

I have my fingers crossed for you.

Out of curiosity does it do the same thing for you when you are in sport mode?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

ls3c6 said:


> I've submitted a ticket no word yet, not sure if I need to call steven/vince, request a refund or what.


We have replied to your support request. As you have seen, your vehicle is the only one that has the particular issues you are reporting. We will work with you to figure it out.



Daisy81 said:


> I wonder if somehow the program for the wrong transmission for flashed onto your vehicle.
> 
> I would check and see if the configuration you where provided matches your transmission. From what I was told the 2012 Cruze has two different automatic transmissions. They had me take screen shots of the TCU window that pops up. Once they had the screenshots they where able to make a config that is working for my Cruze.
> 
> ...


This would never happen. The TCM programming is coded to each specific transmission. If we happened to write the calibration for the wrong tranny, which does happen on occasion if the vehicle VIN falls in between the transition period when GM was using both tranny's, it would fail to flash the TCM and error out. The customer would contact us to let us know there was an error and we would simply write a new cal with the other TCM programming.

The issues ls3c6 seem to be isolated to his vehicle as we made two updates to the 2012's and so far, everyone but his seems to be working properly now.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

WOT-Tuning said:


> We have replied to your support request. As you have seen, your vehicle is the only one that has the particular issues you are reporting. We will work with you to figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe something mechanical is causing the problem? Could the transmission itself simply be bad?


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

What is the status of the update for the 2011 cruzes with Autos?


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

cruze2011white said:


> What is the status of the update for the 2011 cruzes with Autos?


I think it is ready. Some of the complication with the 2012 Cruze Auto is because they swapped over sometime in the year to the new transmission. I'm under the impression some of them had the 2011 version of the transmission. It was probably their way of using up the old transmissions and putting the new ones in once the old ones where exhausted.

If this is the case I think the tune is ready for the 2011. If you have a previous tune I think you just need to put a note in your ticket with your vendor and remind them you are waiting. If you haven't already you just need to decide if you are going to keep your car stock or upgrade engine parts and choose your tune accordingly.


----------



## WarEagle_Cruze (May 15, 2014)

Just flashed my 2013 eco and gave it a quick test drive. It's definitely going to be a fun commute tomorrow! Yeah it's not a race car but the car has some moxy now!


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I have already asked for it. I was told on March 7 in about week still haven't see it yet.


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

Finally got mine. And..........its Frigging AWESOME! Nice to see mpgs are up a little while in Race, yes I said it, mode. Even better to see them climb when I switch to stock+. Though I am the minority here, I will miss the instantaneous balls to the wall power PAL delivered. This new tune still has it, but PAL seemed to have on deck at all times. Still have the PAL tune just in case I want to get frisky. Anyway, thanks again to all of the Trifecta crew for delivering an outstanding product.


----------



## 0ldjoblo (Feb 14, 2015)

Just now ordered the ECO/Touring program and cable,,,,now it is wait and see,,,,,


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

I need to order my tune soon! Was hoping for another group buy but it doesnt seem like that's happening anytime soon!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

This makes it hard not to buy...


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

chris10 said:


> Finally got mine. And..........its Frigging AWESOME! Nice to see mpgs are up a little while in Race, yes I said it, mode. Even better to see them climb when I switch to stock+. Though I am the minority here, I will miss the instantaneous balls to the wall power PAL delivered. This new tune still has it, but PAL seemed to have on deck at all times. Still have the PAL tune just in case I want to get frisky. Anyway, thanks again to all of the Trifecta crew for delivering an outstanding product.


Not a problem! Glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

Just raced a 2014 rav4 4cyl awd off a light and couldn't pass em by 75mph lol


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

ls3c6 said:


> Just raced a 2014 rav4 4cyl awd off a light and couldn't pass em by 75mph lol


Yesterday I was merging onto the high way and there was a Buick regal 2.0T at speed. I got up to speed before the merge ended and matched him and at speed out accelerated him because didn't want to let me over and got in front on the left lane before I would have had to brake to avoid hitting the truck in front on the right lane. Plenty of pep in the Trifecta tune with 93 octane.

I think I can even hear the whine of the turbo now.


----------



## _X2 (Apr 9, 2013)

Sounds like most of the issues I'm seeing are with slush-boxes 

How's the $300 tune on a manual?

I'm a complete noob to this - do you plug something into the OBD2 port and it changes perminantly? Is there a place that I've yet to find that shows you how it all works? Is there a way you can monitor the data live (or capture it for later) on a laptop? USB -> OBD2 port adapter required?

Sorry and thank you in advance


----------



## GRRim (Mar 14, 2015)

Has anyone tried the bully dog triple dog GT Tuner??


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

_X2 said:


> Sounds like most of the issues I'm seeing are with slush-boxes
> 
> How's the $300 tune on a manual?
> 
> ...


The Trifecta tune is a software file that Trifecta provides. They will provide instructions on which version of their software to use and provide a link. You use it on your windows based laptop. I used a Windows 7 laptop but Windows 8 should work. It takes about half an hour to load and will throw error lights on the car, don't panic.

The interface from the laptop to the car is a USB to OBD2 cable that they send you. You only have to plug it in to load the tune and if needed grab diagnostic information. You don't have to use the laptop and cable overtime you drive.

When loading make sure you use the transparency mode so your load count on the ECM and TCM (I don't know if a manual has this) doesn't report a new load count.

The last thing to keep in mind the $300 tune is for the 1.8L. If you have a 100% stock 1.4L Turbo you want to make sure you get the $298 version.


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

The world of computer controlled systems are not foreign to me but, examining options and the means to improving them is. My priority is to find ways to achieve and maintain "hypercruzer gold", as I await my break-in period and figure out the nuances of the vehicle. Just examining options and this one is a high one for me because, as much as I wanted to tune engines I have not done it since I sold the last car that had a carburetor and distributor well over 15 years ago.

I have been reading though countless tuner forums here and throughout the internet. It is great that folks are getting massive gains out of this little engine WRT peak, but my 60 mile race does not include that zone of operation. I want to stay in as low as possible in RPM and in the highest gear available without lugging. I see graphs that start above 2000 with what looks like a massive climb on the initial part of the curve but above where I commonly run the engine.

I would like to know how this or other tunes will improve my vehicle at the 1000 - 2000 range with the target of 1850 RPM on my 2015 Eco manual which is coincidental to the 60 MPH speed and the peak torque of my car according to Chevrolet, that my car does 90% of the time. Ideally I would prefer to see what the difference is from idle.

Enclose is a picture of the highway that I must travel all the way down to downtown Halifax. Highlighted is the hill that I gauge my car's performance. 

I know this is not much of a hill to some, but it is my challenge. This hill on the Nova Scotia 103 is around 5% grade for a 320 foot climb that I would just love be able to climb without loss of speed or gear changes. On cruise at 100 KPH I will lose 15 KPH although the engine is certainly trying, achieving 100% load most of the time, with maybe the odd kickback for knock retard.... (I have lots of torque Pro log files just have not examined them for this area just yet.)


It will be interesting to see who, other than me would focus on this and what has been done.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

ssnscruzeeco2015 said:


> The world of computer controlled systems are not foreign to me but, examining options and the means to improving them is. My priority is to find ways to achieve and maintain "hypercruzer gold", as I await my break-in period and figure out the nuances of the vehicle. Just examining options and this one is a high one for me because, as much as I wanted to tune engines I have not done it since I sold the last car that had a carburetor and distributor well over 15 years ago.
> 
> I have been reading though countless tuner forums here and throughout the internet. It is great that folks are getting massive gains out of this little engine WRT peak, but my 60 mile race does not include that zone of operation. I want to stay in as low as possible in RPM and in the highest gear available without lugging. I see graphs that start above 2000 with what looks like a massive climb on the initial part of the curve but above where I commonly run the engine.
> 
> ...


Hey there! I cannot provide any graphs or factual data. However I do own a MY14 ECO Manual. The first thing I noticed after flashing my Trifecta tune onto the vehicle, was the huge difference below 2000rpm. I've had a lot of qualms with the programmed rev hang in our ECU's that really show's itself above 2k RPM. How to solve this? Shift below 2k RPM. Before the tune this was harder to do, in rush hour traffic, etc...without getting run over. After the tune, this is now not a problem. I can with ease shift at 2k RPM, more so I generally shift say around 17-1800rpm. If I'm poking around, I can do it at 1500rpm as well, of course just accelerating quite slow. 

To *ME* it definitely has more pickup and TQ down low, especially below 2k. I really enjoy it with the tune, as this allows me to shift much sooner and not run into the rev hang that drives me crazy between gears. Also what will help prove a bit of this, I know for a fact without the tune, I have a hard time running in 6th gear around 40-50mph unless on very FLAT ground. Any kind of incline would force me into 5th, to maintain speed. With the tune flashed, this is now MUCH easier to do. Climbs hills far easier in higher gears and enables me to drive in 6th gear more often, at lower speeds which results in improved MPG. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## aquasurf (Apr 4, 2015)

This is an interesting point of view of a driver who prefers not to rev his engine past, say, 2000 rpm. By doing it he deliberately chooses to use only fraction of the available power potential and less than the peak torque provided by the car manufacturer. As the attached engine dyno chart shows, the horsepower produced by a standard petrol engine goes up with the engine speed and often quite steeply. At 2K rpm a modern engine such as the Ecotech 1.4 litre LUJ produces about 1/3 of it max. power output available at 5K. Whilst MPG may improve in such operation, performance in terms of acceleration is certainly severely compromised. Most people buy petrol engined cars for their horse power and performance. Others prefer stronger performance at slow engine speeds and they find that diesel engines have more suitable power delivery for their needs. It seems little strange to buy a car with a petrol engine of 138 HP and limit oneself to using less than 45 of them.


----------



## 0ldjoblo (Feb 14, 2015)

My package should arrive today in the mail,,,Any special tips or instructions before I dive in ,,,? Should I save a copy of the current OEM program ?,,,,


----------



## 11LTZ (Jun 26, 2014)

My Cruze is completely stock with the exception of a K&N short ram intake. Would the $298 version of the tune still work well?


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

So, is there going to be a manual trans specific tune coming at some time, or will the currently available tune work for manual trans as well?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

0ldjoblo said:


> My package should arrive today in the mail,,,Any special tips or instructions before I dive in ,,,? Should I save a copy of the current OEM program ?,,,,


The calibration already contains the stock GM cal embedded in the file along with the custom programming. No need to save anything from your vehicle.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Blancmange said:


> So, is there going to be a manual trans specific tune coming at some time, or will the currently available tune work for manual trans as well?


Both Manual and Auto have been complete for some time. If you are asking about a pending update to the new Select A Tune, we are trying to get those out as fast as possible. But if you are a new customer all you have to do is place your order and you will receive the corresponding calibration for your vehicle.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

11LTZ said:


> My Cruze is completely stock with the exception of a K&N short ram intake. Would the $298 version of the tune still work well?


The $298, Advantage package, is meant for 100% stock vehicles. You would need to order the Advantage+ in order for us to account for the CAI.


----------



## 0ldjoblo (Feb 14, 2015)

Ok ,, hooked up the laptop to the car yesterday and it took better than 25 mins to reprogram my Cruze,,, probably took a little longer cause I used my 1GHZ net book,,lol,,all went well,,,

So I took it out for a test drive,,first thing my GF says it sounds different and a vibration that it had is gone ,,..lol,,,So we went to visit 93 year old grandmother and my GF volunteers to get her out,,,so we load up and head out to the Lake for a leisurely drive,,,

I waited till we drooped off grandmother to test the full throttle action a bit,,, Wholly Shieot ,,Batman,,, Even my GF remarked "its got that set you back in the seat" performance,,,I noticed letting off the gas from full throttle the transmission seemed to hit real hard,,,I'm sure that won't be a problem since I bought this tune to increase my 25mph and under driving MPG,,,,,,

Anyway it was a very short test run,,,tonight starts the real test ,, back to work delivering Pizza lol,,,,

Just 1 question??? the switch that controls the ECO/Touring is the cruise control rocker switch,,I can feel an immediate change when I switch back and forth while cruising,,Am I correct in thinking that the on/down position is Eco mode,,and off/up position is Touring mode??,,,,


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

0ldjoblo said:


> Just 1 question??? the switch that controls the ECO/Touring is the cruise control rocker switch,,I can feel an immediate change when I switch back and forth while cruising,,Am I correct in thinking that the on/down position is Eco mode,,and off/up position is Touring mode??,,,,


Cruise Control on is Eco mode, Cruise Control off is touring.


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Both Manual and Auto have been complete for some time. If you are asking about a pending update to the new Select A Tune, we are trying to get those out as fast as possible. But if you are a new customer all you have to do is place your order and you will receive the corresponding calibration for your vehicle.


I just sent you guys a message about this before I saw this post. Sorry about that.


----------



## cprry (Apr 6, 2015)

My tune has posted on the WOT website, just waiting for my cable to ship. :grin:


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

anyone else noticing the tune causing the car to feel like it is going to stall out when braking/coming to a stop? (feels like it's holding the higher gear too long) also sometimes when I accelerate it feels like its in too high of a gear and bogs it's way up slowly to speed. I also have off and on rough idles. So far, I am finding this on both eco and tour side of the tune, as well the touring side doesnt seem to have as much punch as I had in the PAL version. 

Anyone else with these issues? I will be datalogging within the week and submitting it, but worry because all of theses issues are off and on the data log may not catch them all so they can be seen and rectified by engineers.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

bL1Nd said:


> anyone else noticing the tune causing the car to feel like it is going to stall out when braking/coming to a stop? (feels like it's holding the higher gear too long) also sometimes when I accelerate it feels like its in too high of a gear and bogs it's way up slowly to speed. I also have off and on rough idles. So far, I am finding this on both eco and tour side of the tune, as well the touring side doesnt seem to have as much punch as I had in the PAL version.
> 
> Anyone else with these issues? I will be datalogging within the week and submitting it, but worry because all of theses issues are off and on the data log may not catch them all so they can be seen and rectified by engineers.


What version of the tune did you get? I see that you have engine modifications. I know that with the intake changed you need at least the Advantage +. I'm not sure if the blow off valve would require the elite version or if the Advantage + would cover it. However I know for sure the Advantage is for 100% stock only Cruze vehicles.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Daisy81 said:


> What version of the tune did you get? I see that you have engine modifications. I know that with the intake changed you need at least the Advantage +. I'm not sure if the blow off valve would require the elite version or if the Advantage + would cover it. However I know for sure the Advantage is for 100% stock only Cruze vehicles.


I have the Advantage+ (or which ever one allows data logging etc), I know I have purchased the right tune, and I told them what my mod's were when I ordered the tune. I wouldn't be surprised if it's the mods causing the tune to be wonky, however, the mods aren't THAT complex...

edit: scratch that actually - it's definitely the shift patterns of my tune that cause my issues. obviously.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

bL1Nd said:


> I have the Advantage+ (or which ever one allows data logging etc), I know I have purchased the right tune, and I told them what my mod's were when I ordered the tune. I wouldn't be surprised if it's the mods causing the tune to be wonky, however, the mods aren't THAT complex...
> 
> edit: scratch that actually - it's definitely the shift patterns of my tune that cause my issues. obviously.


Ok so you got the right tune as per your conversation with them. That is good  I think the first tune is a general base line. So your idea of logging and then sending them a log is the right idea. My suggestion is try try to drive around and get it to act up the way you have noticed while logging it. That way it should show up in the log file. Then hopefully they can make a tweak to your tune and have you good to go.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Daisy81 said:


> Ok so you got the right tune as per your conversation with them. That is good  I think the first tune is a general base line. So your idea of logging and then sending them a log is the right idea. My suggestion is try try to drive around and get it to act up the way you have noticed while logging it. That way it should show up in the log file. Then hopefully they can make a tweak to your tune and have you good to go.


I have hope for that to be what happens! Just fishing to see if anyone else had these issues and got them resolved


----------



## tytyzion (Mar 22, 2015)

bL1Nd said:


> anyone else noticing the tune causing the car to feel like it is going to stall out when braking/coming to a stop? (feels like it's holding the higher gear too long) also sometimes when I accelerate it feels like its in too high of a gear and bogs it's way up slowly to speed. I also have off and on rough idles. So far, I am finding this on both eco and tour side of the tune, as well the touring side doesnt seem to have as much punch as I had in the PAL version.
> 
> Anyone else with these issues? I will be datalogging within the week and submitting it, but worry because all of theses issues are off and on the data log may not catch them all so they can be seen and rectified by engineers.


I have the exact same issue and I data logged and was in contact with WOT and they told me that this was normal and how the car was suppose to shift and run


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

tytyzion said:


> I have the exact same issue and I data logged and was in contact with WOT and they told me that this was normal and how the car was suppose to shift and run


I would not accept that answer, that is complete bull sh*t - the car should not act like it is about to stall out, it should not bog it's way up to speed and it should not have rough idles... 

Michael please chyme in, this is very concerning to me.

The shifts are not smooth, they are harsh.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Ive noticed over the last little bit that this tune is very inconsistant. 2 back to back pulls are never the same and its very unpredictable.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

tytyzion said:


> I have the exact same issue and I data logged and was in contact with WOT and they told me that this was normal and how the car was suppose to shift and run


I believe your issue was with CC engaged and going uphill. Which is totally different than what bL1Nd is reporting.



bL1Nd said:


> I would not accept that answer, that is complete bull sh*t - the car should not act like it is about to stall out, it should not bog it's way up to speed and it should not have rough idles...
> 
> Michael please chyme in, this is very concerning to me.
> 
> The shifts are not smooth, they are harsh.


Please contact us via WOT-Tuning as this is the only way we can help: New Support Request

That being said, you would be the only 2013 model year to be reporting shifting issues. Everyone else happy with the results. So, we need to treat this as a unique issue to your vehicle.

Open a ticket and we can take it from there. Be detailed in your feedback to us in the ticket about your issue. Remember we are closed weekends so you wont hear from us until Monday if you open the ticket now.

-Michael


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh jeez, not a good start... "Everyone else is happy but you". A little unprofessional of you to say but okay. 

Im not offended to the point of anger, so ill take that with salt. 

Ill datalog, report my findings and hopefully we can have me up to par with every one else.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

Side note after 1500 miles in the last week the dic mpg is consistently off by 5mpg


----------



## inf0x (Mar 17, 2015)

Blue_RS said:


> Ive noticed over the last little bit that this tune is very inconsistant. 2 back to back pulls are never the same and its very unpredictable.


I have also noticed this, both in Stock+ and Touring mode, some times it feels like it has all the power in the world and other times it feels stockish.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

inf0x said:


> I have also noticed this, both in Stock+ and Touring mode, some times it feels like it has all the power in the world and other times it feels stockish.


I notice the same, when I look in the logs I notice sometimes it recovers timing in the next gear and makes sufficient power... other times ignition advance is 0-1 degree and it might as well be on stock boost as far as power output goes.

I did have some issues with the rpm varying by 100rpm during cruise control at 70mph (like tc locking and unlocking rapidly) after flashing and resetting transmission adaption but this resolved after a few miles.

Also when I go wot at slower speeds it usually hangs the revs at 5000-5500 then slowly decides what gear to use... very unnerving.

Drove it 1500 miles in the last week, dic is consistently 5mpg too high... with a constant cruise of 78mph our 2012 6at ltz rs oe tires at 37psi cold, 93 octane managed a shameful 31.2mpg hand calculated but dic reported 36.3 With an average speed of 67mph dic reported 40.3 mpg actual was 35.2. I initially bought the calibration to talk myself into using the car for our spring break trip but I soon learned of the performance issues and lackluster fuel economy... fuel economy may not be tune related so thus far I'm trying to figure out why were dealing with all this nonsense.

I've also gotten the "it's just your car" response, I'm pretty frustrated to say the least. Wot-tuning is requesting me to make some logs which I'll do, but what's happening is others are noticing how troubled the calibration is so maybe a fix will come without me spending any more time diagnosing and analyzing how the $300 I spent that was supposed to work with a bone stock economy car.

Our car has 54k miles, plug gaps are measured to spec, oe air filter is new, synethic oil at 4k intervals, fuel trims are good, has no dtcs or indications of mechanical problems and turbo was just replaced a few weeks ago due to worn wastegate pin. It is a perfect example of a vehicle that should be performing perfectly owned by an enthusiast that knows a thing or two about cars.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

ls3c6 said:


> Side note after 1500 miles in the last week the dic mpg is consistently off by 5mpg


I too have noticed this...I think it's due to the Eco mode dropping the revs so low that it can't use DCFO and yet the DIC still reports 99mpg. 

I've also noticed the unpredictable power. I've timed a few 0-60s and they all are pretty much the same speed as stock. I don't believe this car is making all the power they claim. 

Also, did anyone notice that on the original select a tune the shifts occurred around 5800 rpm (before the car ran out of steam) and now they moved them back up to 6500...I feel like that is slowing me down a bit too. 

All in all I guess i can't understand why the power in touring isn't as ferocious as it was in the PAL tune at WOT. I understand the whole less touchy throttle which is great, but shouldn't they feel the same at WOT?



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

ls3c6 said:


> I notice the same, when I look in the logs I notice sometimes it recovers timing in the next gear and makes sufficient power... other times ignition advance is 0-1 degree and it might as well be on stock boost as far as power output goes.
> 
> I did have some issues with the rpm varying by 100rpm during cruise control at 70mph (like tc locking and unlocking rapidly) after flashing and resetting transmission adaption but this resolved after a few miles.
> 
> ...


My milage when I commuted to the train station and back in stock+ mode was acceptable. In touring it is lower but it is because I have been playing and enjoying the extra responsiveness of the engine. I can't really say if the DIC is accurate. I have always just taken it with a grain of salt.

As for the performance I have noticed a few things. The car accelerates better if you don't just stomp your foot all the way down. Part of it is traction and the other part is the way the turbo works. You have to drive this like a turbo not a v8 NA engine.

Also did you reset your shift points when you loaded the tune to your car? Otherwise it is using the learned shift points and not the shift points provided in the tune.

Speaking of shifting I have felt the shifting on the on ramp while getting up to speed post haste and the shifts are a little rough but they are doing their thing. I think the roughness has always been present in the transmission though but because the performance is increased the awareness of it is more acute.

This will hold me over and enable me to be willing to keep my car a little longer with the title before running out to buy the next car. It feels new again.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

This is my findings, report to WOT.


RPM AT IDLE NOT CONSISTENT: Sometimes at idle (8000 RPM) the engine sputters quickly down to 7000 RPM and then back up to 8000 RPM.

VERGE OF STALLING:
Sometimes when coming to a stop, the vehicle is staying in too high of a gear for the lowered speed and the vehicle wants to stall out but recovers at the last second.

BOGGY ACCELERATION:
When accelerating; the vehicle is in too high of a gear and makes for a slow boggy acceleration. This is found in the TOURING mode.

UNPREDICTABLE POWER:
The select a tune was supposed to be the end of this problem I thought? PAL had this issue. Even when I am in touring mode (c/c off) and I go to punch it I never know what Ill get... Sometimes I get great power but most all the time it's just as powerful as a stock Cruze. Quite simply I want the touchier throttle. PAL made my car a beast at times, I haven't felt that with Select a Tune.


----------



## tytyzion (Mar 22, 2015)

WOT-Tuning said:


> tytyzion said:
> 
> 
> > I have the exact same issue and I data logged and was in contact with WOT and they told me that this was normal and how the car was suppose to shift and run
> ...


I never turn my cc on when I drive and my 77 mile commute to work every day doesn't consiste of any hills. This is a constant problem with my car no matter what.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

since Ive tuned my car, it hasnt been the same, when I bought the tune it was Select a Tune but they sent me PAL because they just came out with it. Tried it, hated it, data logged and car ran smoother but still had terrible MPG. Select a Tune came out and now I have new issues as mentioned in the previous page. Id probably take the Diablo route if I had a chance, live and learn... Hopefully my car after a data log can be put back to normal, but that hasnt happened since the day I tuned it months ago.

I also dislike how everytime someone has a issue with the tune they are quick to reply "it's not us, it's you" Every. Single. Time.

That all being said and off my chest, everytime I datalog there is improvement, all hope is not lost and I feel in the end it should be well.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

bL1Nd said:


> Oh jeez, not a good start... "Everyone else is happy but you". A little unprofessional of you to say but okay.
> 
> Im not offended to the point of anger, so ill take that with salt.
> 
> Ill datalog, report my findings and hopefully we can have me up to par with every one else.


I am sorry you feel this way. There was no mal intent. I don't see how it is unprofessional telling you that we are treating your case, as we do most every one else, as an individual problem than we would need to look at. Yes, as we stated earlier, there are no other 2013's reporting the same problem as you.

We identified an issue with the 2012's, which was promptly resolved. The only one having 'new' issues now is ls3c6. 

We will work with you to try and figure out what we can. And, yes, there are cases that the vehicle is to blame, for a myriad of reasons. An example of this is ls3c6's issue with spotty boost. Turned out he had too much play in his waste-gate rod. Took it to the dealer, and they resolved it. We aren't blaming your vehicle, but, we are saying that, in terms of the shifting behavior you reported it seems isolated to your vehicle. So we need to work with you to see what we can find. Same goes for your other issues you reported.



ls3c6 said:


> I've also gotten the "it's just your car" response, I'm pretty frustrated to say the least. Wot-tuning is requesting me to make some logs which I'll do, but what's happening is others are noticing how troubled the calibration is so maybe a fix will come without me spending any more time diagnosing and analyzing how the $300 I spent that was supposed to work with a bone stock economy car.
> 
> Our car has 54k miles, plug gaps are measured to spec, oe air filter is new, synethic oil at 4k intervals, fuel trims are good, has no dtcs or indications of mechanical problems and turbo was just replaced a few weeks ago due to worn wastegate pin. It is a perfect example of a vehicle that should be performing perfectly owned by an enthusiast that knows a thing or two about cars.


The last response to you, yes, it was just you reporting the additional issues. However, the very first reports, we also had from several other 2012's. It was addressed, and all of you received updates. 

Every single other 2012 owner replied stating 'Fixed! Drive much better! Thanks!'. No other reports were made, except for you, with now 'new' issues. When a vehicle starts to persistently show signs of having what looks to be one-off problems then it starts becoming a matter of tuning over existing issues with the vehicle, matters of personal preference, and less being an actual issue with the calibration.

What we don't approve of is an individual coming on to the forums and declaring their issue as everyone else's and blaming our product, when clearly, its not the entire community reporting the issue, but rather, a select few. Whom we are more than happy to work with. We requested logs, and the communication degraded. We are more than willing to help, but it's a two way street.



bL1Nd said:


> since Ive tuned my car, it hasnt been the same, when I bought the tune it was Select a Tune but they sent me PAL because they just came out with it. Tried it, hated it, data logged and car ran smoother but still had terrible MPG. Select a Tune came out and now I have new issues as mentioned in the previous page. Id probably take the Diablo route if I had a chance, live and learn... Hopefully my car after a data log can be put back to normal, but that hasnt happened since the day I tuned it months ago.
> 
> I also dislike how everytime someone has a issue with the tune they are quick to reply "it's not us, it's you" Every. Single. Time.
> 
> That all being said and off my chest, everytime I datalog there is improvement, all hope is not lost and I feel in the end it should be well.


As all of you have noticed, this thread has lost steam now that most of everyone has received their calibration and appear to be happy. You will remember that when we released the PAL version it BLEW up in here almost immediately due to all the touchy throttle and 'too much power all at once' reports. This is now clearly not the case. We don't have a massive influx of customers reporting issues. Except for the 2012's, they are sporadic and non-model year specific. So, we treat each case as an individual one.

We are more than happy to work with you.


----------



## Dfinnicum (Apr 10, 2015)

Not trying to thread jack but wot tuning when ordering the advantage tune from you guys how long does it take to receive the tune?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Dfinnicum said:


> Not trying to thread jack but wot tuning when ordering the advantage tune from you guys how long does it take to receive the tune?


Any package ordered: 3-5 business days for the cable to arrive depending on shipping speed selected if you are ordering from WOT-Tuning. Other vendors have their own cable stock and ship it themselves. As for the calibration, if you order from WOT-Tuning, our policy is to post the cal within 2-4 business days to your online account for you to download. If you order from a vendor, the same timeframe applies as we need to propagate it to them, then they give it to you.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Michael, It seems after bringing up my issues on here and facebook. Others are posting that they are having the same issues (almost stalling out when braking, and harsh shifting). I have a new issue that just came up, as well someone mentioned on facebook that they had- limp mode when accelerating, no power. 

Ill data logg when I get a chance, I'm hoping for a tune that can rectify these things - the only issue is, these problems dont ALWAYS occur. It'll be too difficult and too large of a datalog file.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

WOT-Tuning said:


> I am sorry you feel this way. There was no mal intent. I don't see how it is unprofessional telling you that we are treating your case, as we do most every one else, as an individual problem than we would need to look at. Yes, as we stated earlier, there are no other 2013's reporting the same problem as you.
> 
> We identified an issue with the 2012's, which was promptly resolved. The only one having 'new' issues now is ls3c6.
> 
> ...


I will be providing logs when I can, I was on vacation the past 10 days


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Kinda disappointed lately with trifecta.... keep seeing people getting their tunes and wot post about most everyone having and enjoying their tunes and even seeing people getting them after requesting the month before. Been waiting since Jan . 22 for my update and still get the sorry it should be out this week response. Honestly getting kinda frustrated. If it's going to take longer then say it. Not trying to bash trifecta just getting kinda frustrated and needed to vent. Every day I check the wot account and every day nothing. Hope yall that have gotten it are enjoying it still running on the old select a tune and love it but just seems to be so much more with the new update...


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

cruzinred92 said:


> Kinda disappointed lately with trifecta.... keep seeing people getting their tunes and wot post about most everyone having and enjoying their tunes and even seeing people getting them after requesting the month before. Been waiting since Jan . 22 for my update and still get the sorry it should be out this week response. Honestly getting kinda frustrated. If it's going to take longer then say it. Not trying to bash trifecta just getting kinda frustrated and needed to vent. Every day I check the wot account and every day nothing. Hope yall that have gotten it are enjoying it still running on the old select a tune and love it but just seems to be so much more with the new update...


Make sure you save that old select a tune file...in case you don't like the new one...also, when you finally get the new tune, I'd love to hear how you think it compares with the old select a tune!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

bL1Nd said:


> Michael, It seems after bringing up my issues on here and facebook. Others are posting that they are having the same issues (almost stalling out when braking, and harsh shifting). I have a new issue that just came up, as well someone mentioned on facebook that they had- limp mode when accelerating, no power.
> 
> Ill data logg when I get a chance, I'm hoping for a tune that can rectify these things - the only issue is, these problems dont ALWAYS occur. It'll be too difficult and too large of a datalog file.


Thanks for the update and reply. I've seen the post on FB and 'others' equates to 2 or 3 others. Not the entire community, of which there are hundreds of Trifecta customers. So, it will continue to be treated as a case by case basis and not as a 'group' issue.

We understand that it can be difficult to capture something that seems so sporadic and inconsistent. However, this only adds to the credence of our treating these cases individually. Something sporadic is usually mechanical in nature. The code doesn't change. It's not dynamic. It's static. It sets a goal that it expects the vehicle to be able to achieve. If it can sometimes, and not others, then it would be easy to conclude that something else is at play.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

ls3c6 said:


> I will be providing logs when I can, I was on vacation the past 10 days


Not a problem, sounds good! We definitely look forward to getting your issues addressed and resolved.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

au201 said:


> Make sure you save that old select a tune file...in case you don't like the new one...also, when you finally get the new tune, I'd love to hear how you think it compares with the old select a tune!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Sounds good  I'll let you know whenever I get it. Talked to a few people that said there is a definite difference between the two but I'll see and report back.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

cruzinred92 said:


> Kinda disappointed lately with trifecta.... keep seeing people getting their tunes and wot post about most everyone having and enjoying their tunes and even seeing people getting them after requesting the month before. Been waiting since Jan . 22 for my update and still get the sorry it should be out this week response. Honestly getting kinda frustrated. If it's going to take longer then say it. Not trying to bash trifecta just getting kinda frustrated and needed to vent. Every day I check the wot account and every day nothing. Hope yall that have gotten it are enjoying it still running on the old select a tune and love it but just seems to be so much more with the new update...


Hello. We understand the frustration. Please know that every time you ask and I reply with 'I'll ask the engineers' I am most definitely doing so. I am honestly doing so, so there is no reason for me to make up a story and say there's going to be another delay, because, I don't really know if there will be one. I have had occasions when someone emailed in asking for a status on their update, I reply, I contact the engineers, and then BAM!, they post the update.

That's the best I can do. Hound them. They are a busy lot. We support so many GM platforms. Legacy, new, and global. They are non-stop 24/7. So, unfortunately, sometimes other projects or critical support issues take priority over an update.

Most of everyone has received theirs. It's just a matter of delivering on the last few that are still waiting. We appreciate your patience.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

au201 said:


> Make sure you save that old select a tune file...in case you don't like the new one...also, when you finally get the new tune, I'd love to hear how you think it compares with the old select a tune!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App





cruzinred92 said:


> Sounds good  I'll let you know whenever I get it. Talked to a few people that said there is a definite difference between the two but I'll see and report back.


Wait...Cruzinred92, are you an original Select A Tune calibration owner or a PAL calibration owner? The first SAT calibration was before PAL, before Sept. 2014. I don't want guys to get confused on here Au201.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Wait...Cruzinred92, are you an original Select A Tune calibration owner or a PAL calibration owner? The first SAT calibration was before PAL, before Sept. 2014. I don't want guys to get confused on here Au201.


I'm still running on the original select a tune from 2013 lol. See why I want the update so bad? Lol. And I know they are going to be busy just kept seeing people getting theirs and requested after me. I'm not trying to bash anyone just want that to be clear. Just needed to vent lol.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Also Michael just wanted to say that I do love the product and have since mid 2013. I've always backed you guys and will continue to. Sent you a pm on wot with a few questions as well and will continue to keep coms there. Thanks


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

cruzinred92 said:


> I'm still running on the original select a tune from 2013 lol. See why I want the update so bad? Lol. And I know they are going to be busy just kept seeing people getting theirs and requested after me. I'm not trying to bash anyone just want that to be clear. Just needed to vent lol.





cruzinred92 said:


> Also Michael just wanted to say that I do love the product and have since mid 2013. I've always backed you guys and will continue to. Sent you a pm on wot with a few questions as well and will continue to keep coms there. Thanks


Hey man, no worries! Like I said, we understand the need to vent sometimes.


----------



## Dfinnicum (Apr 10, 2015)

Random question ha is the tune worth it? Lol I'm on the fence about buying the advantage tune does it really change the car that much?


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Dfinnicum said:


> Random question ha is the tune worth it? Lol I'm on the fence about buying the advantage tune does it really change the car that much?


OMG yes my 100% stock Cruze with the advantage tune and 93 octane gas is much faster then it was before. The tires will squeal from accleration if you want them too. There is enough power to make the tires chirp while moving. I would buy the tune again.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Dfinnicum said:


> Random question ha is the tune worth it? Lol I'm on the fence about buying the advantage tune does it really change the car that much?


Like a whole new car. I went back to stock for a day...felt like someone took away half my cylinders. The difference is night and day. There's no other mod that you will feel this much for this price. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dfinnicum (Apr 10, 2015)

Even on an automatic?


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

Still haven't received my retune yet....even sent a message on my ticket i started on the website. Starting to get seriously fed up...been waiting almost 3 months now.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Dfinnicum said:


> Even on an automatic?


Yes. If anything it makes an even bigger difference because it improves shift logic quite a bit. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dfinnicum (Apr 10, 2015)

I did the intake resonator delete and have k&n drop in filter. Would that require me to get advantage + tune?


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Dfinnicum said:


> I did the intake resonator delete and have k&n drop in filter. Would that require me to get advantage + tune?


Pretty sure it wouldn't...that's exactly what I had when I first bought the tune...and they didn't change anything with my datalog. But Michael would be more apt to answer this. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Duvall (Mar 14, 2014)

Schnurd said:


> Still haven't received my retune yet....even sent a message on my ticket i started on the website. Starting to get seriously fed up...been waiting almost 3 months now.



Same here.

Not even a response to say "we are working on it".


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

au201 said:


> Pretty sure it wouldn't...that's exactly what I had when I first bought the tune...and they didn't change anything with my datalog. But Michael would be more apt to answer this.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It says that advantage is for 100% stock engines. I would not risk it because the advantage tune comes with no data logging to dial in a engine that has upgrades. I think you would want the advantage + package because your engine mods are not extreme.


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

I think I made up my mind unless Trifecta gives me the tune for almost free, I don't trust spending the money to go back and forth for months with issue and after that takes forever to fix due to lots of people having issues. I don't remember these threads before the PAL switch then switch back to select a tune. Seems like they messed up a good thing and lost potential customers in the mean time. My car is a daily driver I can't deal with all these issues, good luck guys hopefully they fix your tunes in a timely manner.


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

I am one of the few that didn't mind PAL (other than mpg taking a nose dive, but learned to live with it). What I will say about this tune, is that I can feel the car pulling good, from a stop, which didn't happen much with PAL. Trifecta stated that they found other ways to make power, which is probably whats happening when the car plants me in my seat, other than BOOST. Even if you guys decide not to go with a tune from Trifecta. Look into other ones if you truly want some type of performance from your car.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Dfinnicum said:


> I did the intake resonator delete and have k&n drop in filter. Would that require me to get advantage + tune?


Thanks for the question. Resonator doesn't change the way the engine runs, meters air or fuel, and has no impact on performance. The panel filter simply allows a little more airflow through. THe calibration, as with the stock cal, will automatically take advantage of the better airflow. It wont be much if at all.

So, to clarify, the reason a full intake system, whether is be an SRI or a CAI, needs to be accounted for is because it changes the location of the MAF and the way the air flows over it, as opposed to stock. That simple change, causes turbulence in the intake. So, we need to account for how much the MAF metering has changed with the new intake so ensure you don't get a rough idle, inconsistent power, fuel trim skew, or other weird daily drivability issues.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

babymobilcruze said:


> I think I made up my mind unless Trifecta gives me the tune for almost free, I don't trust spending the money to go back and forth for months with issue and after that takes forever to fix due to lots of people having issues. I don't remember these threads before the PAL switch then switch back to select a tune. Seems like they messed up a good thing and lost potential customers in the mean time. My car is a daily driver I can't deal with all these issues, good luck guys hopefully they fix your tunes in a timely manner.


Is your engine stock?

If so I went to them exactly once. The reason was because there are two types of transmissions in the 2012 model year. There was a 50/50 chance that they would have to correct which transmission file to provide. It's not a big deal because it was just a matter of sending the tune using the other file once it came back with the error.

After that the car has been running fine. I have been using it for commuting still and it still does well on gas. However now if I need to get over and somebody won't let me in I can now either get in front or choose to go behind them. This is very useful for getting past 18 wheeler trucks who stay in the left lane and hold everyone back because they are having a bad day.

The problems seem to be the people with the modified engines and the few of them that don't understand the complexities of remote debugging a computer driven system.


----------



## Cruzer64 (Apr 14, 2015)

Are all stock tunes the same for a 2012 Chevy Cruze (Auto) regardless of the type: LT, 1LT, 2LT, LTZ, ECO? 
Reason I ask is because I noticed the stock tune file comes preloaded with the Trifecta software. The software does not seem to capture an image of the current stock tune and save it for later if one wanted to return to its true original tune. Anyone with more knowledge is welcomed to shine some light on this. I would like to purchase a TRIFECTA Tune but want to be well informed that I can go back to my original factory stock tune if I have issues with the new tune and need to wait for an updated file.


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes I'm stock and mines 6 speed manual so id expect wouldn't have to worry about tranny tune just frying the clutch lol.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey Michael, Just brought my car in for a new blower fan. They needed to flash the ECM with a GM update (emission recall) the mechanic said it kept denying the update so they replaced my ECM. Does Trifecta deny GM updates from happening? What happened there?


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Update: I came home and attempted to install the tune to the new ECM. When I open EZFLASH and PROGRAM, my tune file which is clearly on DESKTOP isnt showing. If I start to manually type in "2013####etc" the file then shows itself, and when I click it, EZFLASH says invalid calibration. ... what am I doing wrong?

edit: got that sorted out, wrong FLASH.exe version, but now my cable and laptop/car wont communicate. Deleted all the device drivers and reinstalled everything, still nothing... *sigh* no winning for me.


----------



## 14rs (Feb 19, 2015)

So finally got tuned, loving the power and Eco mode is getting me a tiny increase in mpg however my transmission still shifts like stock meaning I can't use top gear less than 45mph still. Oh well can't have everything I guess. Def still super happy with the tune and with tritrifecta.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

bL1Nd said:


> Update: I came home and attempted to install the tune to the new ECM. When I open EZFLASH and PROGRAM, my tune file which is clearly on DESKTOP isnt showing. If I start to manually type in "2013####etc" the file then shows itself, and when I click it, EZFLASH says invalid calibration. ... what am I doing wrong?
> 
> edit: got that sorted out, wrong FLASH.exe version, but now my cable and laptop/car wont communicate. Deleted all the device drivers and reinstalled everything, still nothing... *sigh* no winning for me.


We have been in touch since then and have gotten it all sorted out y using v1.15 of EZ Flash. Thanks for your patience and time


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Cruzer64 said:


> Are all stock tunes the same for a 2012 Chevy Cruze (Auto) regardless of the type: LT, 1LT, 2LT, LTZ, ECO?
> Reason I ask is because I noticed the stock tune file comes preloaded with the Trifecta software. The software does not seem to capture an image of the current stock tune and save it for later if one wanted to return to its true original tune. Anyone with more knowledge is welcomed to shine some light on this. I would like to purchase a TRIFECTA Tune but want to be well informed that I can go back to my original factory stock tune if I have issues with the new tune and need to wait for an updated file.


There are minor differences between some. Especially when it comes to the transmission as GM transitioned to a different TCM midway through the build of 2012. We have every single variation of GM operating systems for every GM vehicle we support. Your VIN tells us everything we need to know and we include the stock file for your vehicle in the calibration. This is why there is no need to 'read' your ECM or TCM. That is archaic and not something a company like TRIFECTA would make their costumers do.


----------



## cprry (Apr 6, 2015)

Just installed my tune, and all I have to say is HOLY CRAP! :goodjob:


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

So as far as i can tell, tune is needed pretty much to Enjoy my cruze? Lol anyone have dynos pre tune and After tune? Im Sure there are some in this post but it is a lot to search through.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

wasney said:


> So as far as i can tell, tune is needed pretty much to Enjoy my cruze? Lol anyone have dynos pre tune and After tune? Im Sure there are some in this post but it is a lot to search through.


If the tune is "needed" to enjoy the Cruze you got the wrong car. In stock form with the right plugs gaped appropriately on higher than 87 octane the car isn't horrible. W/o a tune for the 1st year of ownership I didn't really hate the car but year 2 with it I wish I did it sooner.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I do like my cruze. The car i really wanted was out of my price range. Just sometimes i wish it was a little faster. Better acceleration especially. It does get up and go for a 4cylinder though. Im getting a k&N sri, i have copper plugs, just havent taken the time to install them, then Im getting the advantage+ tune. With the tune should i put the plugs at .28? I dont plan on doing any other upgrades, maybe the atmostpheric bov. Bnr told me i can always upgrade from the adadvantage+ if i add more.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Is there really much of a difference with the tune though?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

wasney said:


> I do like my cruze. The car i really wanted was out of my price range. Just sometimes i wish it was a little faster. Better acceleration especially. It does get up and go for a 4cylinder though. Im getting a k&N sri, i have copper plugs, just havent taken the time to install them, then Im getting the advantage+ tune. With the tune should i put the plugs at .28? I dont plan on doing any other upgrades, maybe the atmostpheric bov. Bnr told me i can always upgrade from the adadvantage+ if i add more.


I actually have a Subaru in pieces awaiting heads and turbo porting/rebuild so my goal wasn't to buy top model of anything. I was there for a 13 Impala LS because of the V6 engine change in the 12-13 last gen before new one came but they were already gone. Spark/Sonic and Malibu were not appealing to me at all so Cruze was left. 

With copper (BKR7E/BKR8E?) you want 0.027 as the gaps grow rather fast but I can't speak on this new less boost tune. 

Plugs and a resonator bypass is my only mods 



wasney said:


> Is there really much of a difference with the tune though?


Night and day, you can literally convince someone you did a turbo or engine swap.


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Night and day, you can literally convince someone you did a turbo or engine swap.


This.

I detuned the car because the wife was complaining about the touchy throttle (which was from the PAL version). The next morning she said "WTF did you do to the car.....it feels like a giant paper weight now" Tuned the Cruze back up and have been enjoying it ever since.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

how easy is it to do the resonator bypass? and does it help?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not hard to do and don't think anyone has done any dyno between the 2.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

If i add in a sri i dont need to do the bypass right?


----------



## Ajn (Jul 13, 2014)

Still waiting on my tune which makes me sad reading this thread. haha, oh well.

The SRI is in most cases its own thing. No other modifications necessary.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Yea im going with vtuner. Ive read a lot on the two and they are pretty much the same just vtuner is quicker with getting you the tune. And the handheld is better than a laptop Imo.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

wasney said:


> Yea im going with vtuner. Ive read a lot on the two and they are pretty much the same just vtuner is quicker with getting you the tune. And the handheld is better than a laptop Imo.


I'm not sure what you mean by Trifecta being slow. I was up and running in two weeks. It would have been five days but I was out of town. Trifecta was fast enough.

How could the handheld be better? I'm sure the handheld isn't free. A cable costs much less then another device.

I'm not trying to change your mind or anything but is it cost effective to spend money on a device you will use one time?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

wasney said:


> Yea im going with vtuner. Ive read a lot on the two and they are pretty much the same just vtuner is quicker with getting you the tune. And the handheld is better than a laptop Imo.


This thread is for members that already have the calibration and are waiting for the update. The delay for them, and them only, is because of the MASSIVE influx of requests we had for the update. The delay has _nothing _to do with the delivery of a _new _calibration. You would receive the calibration within 2-4 days and the cable would be shipped via mail and arrive within 3-5 business days. There are absolutely no delays in new customer purchases at this time.

Also, in regards to your comparison of VT and TRIFECTA, we win out when it comes to features and power. Sure, power on the VT may be almost the same as what the TRIFECTA cal delivers but we have Select A Tune and the ability to use any octane you want without having to flash back and forth. All other products on the market, including VT, are strictly 93 only or eco only cals. You'd have to flash back and forth. With TRIFECTA, you just use whatever fuel you want and it will adapt. 

Our code is better in regards of how we go about hiding the calibration and making sure the ECM never looks like it has been touched too. We are the only ones that offer a true solution for the flash counter never incrementing in write counts, the CVN entries all reaming stock, and the checksums all remaining factory as well. No matter how many times you flash the vehicle.

In any case, enjoy whatever it is you decide to buy


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Is there another new update mike? Or are we still talking about the last one that was the initial select-a-tune roll out? sorry been off here for awhile.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Is there another new update mike? Or are we still talking about the last one that was the initial select-a-tune roll out? sorry been off here for awhile.


I think this is the select a tune roll out.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Do you get everything with the advantage plus? The handheld just seems better to me because then i dont need a laptop. I dont own one so i would have to borrow one.  i hear a lot of good stuff about the trifecta tune just im having a hard time deciding. The main thing that makes me lean.towarsds the trifecta tune is i can get The $400 one. What do i get for that?


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

wasney said:


> Do you get everything with the advantage plus? The handheld just seems better to me because then i dont need a laptop. I dont own one so i would have to borrow one.  i hear a lot of good stuff about the trifecta tune just im having a hard time deciding. The main thing that makes me lean.towarsds the trifecta tune is i can get The $400 one. What do i get for that?


That makes a lot of sense. How much does the hand held cost? I would look at it in terms of what costs more a throw away laptop at a box store or the hand held and then make your decision. The Trifecta tune comes with the red USB to the OBD2 cable.

Right now on Best Buy's web site they have a laptop for $269.99 with free shipping here. I'm not sure a windows laptop can be found any cheaper. That said I am positive that this machine will be a dog of a machine.

You could even look on Craigs list and see if you can find a less expensive machine used that still works. You don't need anything fast just something that runs windows 7 and/or 8.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Vtuner is $500 and the handheld is Included. Trifecta was my original choice, i might just go with trifecta and use my gfs laptop. Can i use different laptops if i eventually get my own?


----------



## inf0x (Mar 17, 2015)

Daisy81 said:


> That makes a lot of sense. How much does the hand held cost? I would look at it in terms of what costs more a throw away laptop at a box store or the hand held and then make your decision. The Trifecta tune comes with the red USB to the OBD2 cable.
> 
> Right now on Best Buy's web site they have a laptop for $269.99 with free shipping here. I'm not sure a windows laptop can be found any cheaper. That said I am positive that this machine will be a dog of a machine.
> 
> You could even look on Craigs list and see if you can find a less expensive machine used that still works. You don't need anything fast just something that runs windows 7 and/or 8.


You can get cheap laptops on craigslist for $100 or less all day long...


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

wasney said:


> Vtuner is $500 and the handheld is Included. Trifecta was my original choice, i might just go with trifecta and use my gfs laptop. Can i use different laptops if i eventually get my own?


Yeah. You're not tied to the laptop at all. The tune is only limited to your vin number. If you can barrow your girlfriends laptop you will save yourself $200 assuming your car is 100% stock.



inf0x said:


> You can get cheap laptops on craigslist for $100 or less all day long...


That is a good point. If you don't mind a used machine you can get them super cheap. It doesn't matter if they are slow. Any computer that can runs windows 7 should work.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Im going to have a SRI. And eventaully add more upgrades. WOT tuning said i can pay the $200 difference and upgrade to the elitr package later on. I dont plan on doing any other upgrades for awhile except apperance.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

wasney said:


> Do you get everything with the advantage plus? The handheld just seems better to me because then i dont need a laptop. I dont own one so i would have to borrow one.  i hear a lot of good stuff about the trifecta tune just im having a hard time deciding. The main thing that makes me lean.towarsds the trifecta tune is i can get The $400 one. What do i get for that?


Yeah, unfortunately, its not a standalone device. You need a laptop to be able to flash our product. We've seen people borrow a laptop, or even use a super long extension USB cable out to the car for the EZ Flash cable to connect to LOL

Others have gone out and purchased something with Windows on it like the Dell Venue 8 Pro or similar.

It's really up to you and what is more convenient. I'm not here to push our wares on people. But I am here to make sure I can clarify our product value and features to potential customers as yourself.

If the selling point to you is a standalone device (handheld) and is what you are in need of, then go for that because the fact is that you'll need a laptop or some sort of mobile device with a USB port and the full version of Windows to flash our calibration to your vehicle.

-Michael


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

inf0x said:


> You can get cheap laptops on craigslist for $100 or less all day long...





Daisy81 said:


> Yeah. You're not tied to the laptop at all. The tune is only limited to your vin number. If you can barrow your girlfriends laptop you will save yourself $200 assuming your car is 100% stock.
> 
> 
> That is a good point. If you don't mind a used machine you can get them super cheap. It doesn't matter if they are slow. Any computer that can runs windows 7 should work.


Good points guys. Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I wish Trifecta had an online software so i could do it off of my chromebook. But it only can do so much.  lol im thinking the advantage+ is the way to go. Going to look for a cheap laptop. Thanks for all the suggestions guys.


----------



## Ajn (Jul 13, 2014)

This thread is 65 pages long so forgive me if this has been answered many times before... but is there an ETA for those waiting on an update?


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

I got this about 3 weeks ago. But, I'm still waiting.



Hello,

Thanks for the inquiry. The engineers got almost all the calibrations written last week and they started posting them to the accounts.

I will follow up with the engineers about yours and get this out asap.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

So If i get a trifecta tune, i should be all set within a week? And does the advantage + come with one log and retune, or do i just tell them what changes i have done and they send me a single tune.


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

Ajn said:


> This thread is 65 pages long so forgive me if this has been answered many times before... but is there an ETA for those waiting on an update?


I've been given ETAs implying soon (including end of the week) multiple times. None of them were this week and some of them were months ago. Still don't have it and I've given up asking when. I wouldn't count on it being soon, but who knows, you (and me) might get lucky. It seems like some have gotten updates and it's unclear how many remain.


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello Michael,

Thanks to you, I am now back in the game with the SAT (eco/tour version). I am ecstatic to see my mpg's up in the 34mpg range. They were hovering around 29mpg with PAL. I use 87 octane. I am planning to try higher octanes once I have thoroughly tried the 87 in all eco/tour situations. I will repost regarding octane differences at that time.



bL1Nd said:


> Hey Michael, Just brought my car in for a new blower fan. They needed to flash the ECM with a GM update (emission recall) the mechanic said it kept denying the update so they replaced my ECM. Does Trifecta deny GM updates from happening? What happened there?


I am still wondering about this question... Is this due to invisibility? If I flash back to stock before a dealer visit, will they be able to update the ECM then?


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

Be weary of what your dic says, hand calculated we are always 5mpg less.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

ls3c6 said:


> Be weary of what your dic says, hand calculated we are always 5mpg less.


Yep. Mines the same way after the newest update. Just filled up yesterday - DIC 30.6mpg, actual 26.2mpg . I figured out its because it rarely goes in to DCFO at low speeds due to the torque converter being unlocked so much. I'm thinking of requesting the Stock+/tour combination to try that out. I think it make actually met me better mpg...for those who have it - does it actually drive just like stock?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

I used stock+ over 1500 highway miles and experienced the same behavior. Had nothing to do with dcfo


----------



## inf0x (Mar 17, 2015)

ls3c6 said:


> I used stock+ over 1500 highway miles and experienced the same behavior. Had nothing to do with dcfo


I'm seeing the same thing on a 2014 MT Cruze LT with the tune.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The diesel doesn't do this. Over my 23k km it's been basically dead on. +/- .5 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

ls3c6 said:


> I used stock+ over 1500 highway miles and experienced the same behavior. Had nothing to do with dcfo


Interesting...I stand corrected then. So does stock+ really mimic stock behavior? My DIC was within 1mpg on actual stock...and was dead on + or - only a few tenths with the PAL tune (albeit low). 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

X_X


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

Uh it's kinda nice having an accurate dic mpg since it's a fuel sipper car and all. I suspect they changed the injector size calibration so it appears like the car is getting better mpg.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

X_X


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm done with you bud, I'm not even going to school you on how the pcm calculates consumption and it's airflow model.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

X_X


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

.
Gentlemen: _Please keep it civil._

Above said, I just finished running though my first tank of fuel _(93 octane BP) _in my Stock+/Touring Trifecta-tuned 2014 Cruze RS with 6T40 automatic transmission. At the time of refueling, the DIC read about 10 percent optimistic when compared to the hand-calculated, measured-at-the pump actual fuel usage. DFCO worked normally both before and after the tune, in OEM, Stock+ and Touring modes.


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

In other news...My mpg's are up since switching from PAL.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

X_X


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I just want my tune. I'm hoping to get the update soon.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

ls3c6 said:


> Uh it's kinda nice having an accurate dic mpg since it's a fuel sipper car and all. I suspect they changed the injector size calibration so it appears like the car is getting better mpg.


TRIFECTA has done nothing of the sort. Please stop launching baseless claims against our product.

The only time injector tables are tweaked is for when someone has 42/lb injectors. Anyone that has 42/s is definitely going to experience less than avg. MPG simply because you are using more fuel.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

X_X


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

WOT-Tuning said:


> TRIFECTA has done nothing of the sort. Please stop launching baseless claims against our product.
> 
> The only time injector tables are tweaked is for when someone has 42/lb injectors. Anyone that has 42/s is definitely going to experience less than avg. MPG simply because you are using more fuel.


Then can you explain how I and others hand calculate 5mpg less than dic says in all highway driving? Again, I drove myself 1500 straight miles.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

X_X


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

Daisy81 said:


> That is good to hear. How are you liking the update in general having driven the PAL version?


I purchased my tune during the PAL phase. At first I was a little mad that my Cruze went from sipping gas to chugging it everywhere I went. But I learned to live with it and eventually moved on to love it. 

With PAL, I felt it had the boost juice on deck at all times coupled with holding in lower gears to rocket you off the pavement if need be. Need to pass that "fast" civic....BOOOSSSSTTTT....thank you. What I am noticing with this new 2015 update, again this is pretty accurate because every time I am out there I am butt dynoing, is that the car is pulling hard and I don't hear the turbo spooling as much. Its really noticeable from a stop when you can feel yourself planted in your seat a little more as you accelerate . While on the move it still has enough boost juice to pass/merge or whatever you want to do. 

I try to use stock+ around town. But every time I flip the cruise control on, it feels like the Cruze deploys a boat anchor and I no longer have fun driving. My wife has no interest in stock calibrations so we will be driving in tour mode mostly.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

So i have read so much over the past few days that I am thoroughly confused. If i order a tune from trifect, will is be selectatune or this PAL? also, will the selectatune be operated by cruise control or the shifter? is there a way to select what initiates that function?


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

X_X


----------



## Forest_gump_cruze (Mar 23, 2015)

Can you please lmk where I can have this tune done in nj??? I have an automatic 2014 cruze lt


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

Forest_gump_cruze said:


> Can you please lmk where I can have this tune done in nj??? I have an automatic 2014 cruze lt


I believe they sent you the files in a email & you use your laptop with there usb wire thingy to tune your own car I think. I never done it I'm to scared because of warranty.


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

I have already declared my love for this update. But i'll say it again. This 2015 update is mind blowingly awesome! Its an engine swap, stole that from Merc6, in about 40 minutes. Wont be going back to my old tune anytime soon....unless a Porsche wants to race

Warranty concerns have been debated. Pretty much everything in life has a risk, you just have to decide what risks you are willing take. There is transparency option with Trifecta and I believe some in the auto tech biz, using dealer tools, weren't able to show multiple flashes or find a non stock calibration. But if they send your ECM to the mothership their nerds will be able to find the tune. An option most use is to just flash back to stock when bringing your car to the dealership. 

I would search cruzetalk for more views about warranty and what may or may not be covered as well as when a warranty claim may come under investigation.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

X_X


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

ls3c6 said:


> Then can you explain how I and others hand calculate 5mpg less than dic says in all highway driving? Again, I drove myself 1500 straight miles.


You know very well that the MPG numbers are estimates. You can tell me how you are an expert and know ALL the ways the system computes MPG until you are blue in the face, it doesn't take away from the fact that these systems are estimates and NOT 100% accurate mileage reports. 

Also, it is impossible to calculate fuel economy by hand and be 100% accurate. You are going to tell us that you are taking every factor into account, like wind resistance, road grades, altitude, how hard you have been pressing the throttle, etc? I seriously doubt it. MPG claims and numbers, no matter how you slice it, are always going to be estimates.

So, what I would say is that your math is seriously flawed, that you have an agenda against TRIFECTA, and nothing you say can be believed as evidenced by your posts in this thread as well as in others. Now, please, stop defaming TRIFECTA or we will resort to reporting every one of your posts to the admins. 

We have taken everything said in this thread as constructive criticism and have adjusted and revised the product several times. We have kept things civil. Your vehicle has already demonstrated it has mechanical issues, such as your turbo wastegate rod being stripped/having too much play. You came into this thread and blamed to tuning and then had to retract that statement.

If TRIFECTA had messed with the 'injector tables' as you claim, then why wouldn't we have done so in the PAL iteration of the calibration in which everyone was complaining about bad MPG's? If our goal was to 'shut everyone up' then we could have done it then, IF your claim as even possible.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Evofire said:


> So i have read so much over the past few days that I am thoroughly confused. If i order a tune from trifect, will is be selectatune or this PAL? also, will the selectatune be operated by cruise control or the shifter? is there a way to select what initiates that function?


Select A Tune is the current production calibration. The PAL version stopped production because of the massive influx of unhappy members basically stating it was too aggressive and that MPG's were down too much for an economy vehicle.



Daisy81 said:


> I don't think you can get the PAL tune anymore. They will provide the select a tune described on the first page.
> 
> Trifecta, if us newbies wanted could we get a copy of the PAL tune?


Correct. We do not distribute legacy products. Only was is currently in production.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

X_X


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

WOT-Tuning said:


> You know very well that the MPG numbers are estimates. You can tell me how you are an expert and know ALL the ways the system computes MPG until you are blue in the face, it doesn't take away from the fact that these systems are estimates and NOT 100% accurate mileage reports.
> 
> Also, it is impossible to calculate fuel economy by hand and be 100% accurate. You are going to tell us that you are taking every factor into account, like wind resistance, road grades, altitude, how hard you have been pressing the throttle, etc? I seriously doubt it. MPG claims and numbers, no matter how you slice it, are always going to be estimates.
> 
> ...


Wow really? I and others notice that hand calculating mpg at the pump is 5mpg lower than what the dic is reporting and I'm the problem? I spent $300 for this calibration and am reporting my findings. 

I never blamed trifecta once for low boost, I discovered the problem with the turbo and had it resolved... unreal buddy.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

X_X


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm done with this thread and have contacted vince, thanks guys.


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

ls3c6 said:


> Wow really? I and others notice that hand calculating mpg at the pump is 5mpg lower than what the dic is reporting and I'm the problem? I spent $300 for this calibration and am reporting my findings.
> 
> I never blamed trifecta once for low boost, I discovered the problem with the turbo and had it resolved... unreal buddy.


The DIC is off from the factory are you upset about the $20k+ you spent on the car because the DIC average MPG is wrong...all cars read higher. Also how do you know the RAV4 was a 4 cylinder and not a V6 the Toyota V6 is pretty quick. I think the V6 Camry ran a 14.1 maybe faster by a car mag, that's faster than 90% of the 60-70s muscle cars.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

ls3c6 said:


> Wow really? I and others notice that hand calculating mpg at the pump is 5mpg lower than what the dic is reporting and I'm the problem? I spent $300 for this calibration and am reporting my findings.
> 
> I never blamed trifecta once for low boost, I discovered the problem with the turbo and had it resolved... unreal buddy.


Nothing unreal about it sir. We have done nothing but try to assist you and revise the calibration several times. For the record, you did come on to this thread after your purchase and blamed the calibration for your inconsistent boost issues and even came to us directly asking us to fix it. 

As far as my previous post, well, you have accused TRIFECTA of bad business practices and deception by claiming that TRIFECTA in some way skewed injector tables to make it look like MPG's are higher than reported. We wont stand by and let these sort of comments go unanswered.

As I stated before, TRIFECTA has been nothing but transparent in all its dealings with this community. Perhaps a little too much so.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

my DIC is always 2-4 MPG higher then the actual calulated at the pump...who cares. I still get 30-32 MPG.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

X_X


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Evofire said:


> my DIC is always 2-4 MPG higher then the actual calulated at the pump...who cares. I still get 30-32 MPG.


Correct. These systems aren't 100% correct and are estimates or averages.



Daisy81 said:


> I honestly believe WOT-Tuning was right to call him out.
> 
> It's customers like this that make you wonder if it is worth doing business.


We weren't necessarily calling him out, simply replying to a serious accusation about our business practices that have absolutely no merit. 

We are sorry the conversation has gotten so off track guys. As an update on the, err, update, LOL: engineers have been crazy busy with other critical support issues and haven't been able to work on getting the remaining requests out the door yet and even asked us to stop taking requests for now until they have had a chance to catg up. This will also help us and anyone wanting the update avoid any delays or miscommunication.


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Daisy81 said:


> I honestly believe WOT-Tuning was right to call him out.
> 
> It's customers like this that make you wonder if it is worth doing business.


Oh I'm on their side too, the guy is obviously a nut job. One of those customers no matter what you do they won't be happy


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

X_X


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

X_X


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Daisy81 said:


> I'll be honest. He started complaining right after I had made my purchase and was out of town. There was a period where I was nervous to load the tune to my car. I ended up doing it because I figured he was a vocal minority and from all the posts in this subject everyone else was either chomping at the bit to get the tune or had it and loved it.
> 
> BostonBoy don't be afraid. Load the tune file if you already paid for it. Your car will run better then you have ever experienced it. You can always flash back to stock for warranty claims and then reflash once it has been fixed.


We are glad to hear you didn't listen to the negative press and gave it a try and liked it 

As always, we are more than willing to help customers if they have problems with the product. Everyone at TRIFECTA has a TRIFECTA calibrated vehicle LOL
We know what it's like to have a problem or two that needs addressing. Us more so than customers as we tend to run beta programming to be on the 'newest'...that doesn't always work out to be the best, however


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

X_X


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

Daisy81 said:


> All I have to say is my next car will be tuned day 1 or as soon as Trifecta has a tune available.
> 
> I'll probably get a new Malibu in the next three to five years. However I noticed they lowered the HP and torque on the 2.0L Turbo between it and the outgoing Malibu. This is probably to make the Buick Regal more appealing which I think was the wrong direction to go. Instead they should have made the Regal faster. I'm hoping that Trifecta finds that the same performance in the new Malibu ends up being the same as the outgoing model.



Veering even more off topic, if I recall correctly the next Malibu will also be significantly lighter. This could keep performance flat-ish, increase economy, and leave more room for aftermarket improvement.


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Off topic because I saw vtuner has a group buy. If I went with the Trifecta $299 tune do I have to buy a cable too? If so how much is a cable.


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> As an update on the, err, update, LOL: engineers have been crazy busy with other critical support issues and haven't been able to work on getting the remaining requests out the door yet and even asked us to stop taking requests for now until they have had a chance to catg up. This will also help us and anyone wanting the update avoid any delays or miscommunication.


Guess this explains a little about why I'm still waiting ... patiently-ish. 

I know you all say you're trying, but maybe you should look at some resumes or something if it takes months to catch up with any setbacks. Especially if, as you're implying, you're having to turn down sales.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

babymobilcruze said:


> Off topic because I saw vtuner has a group buy. If I went with the Trifecta $299 tune do I have to buy a cable too? If so how much is a cable.


Nope, cable is included with ALL 1.4T packages in the price you see: 1.4L Turbo


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Nope, cable is included with ALL 1.4T packages in the price you see: 1.4L Turbo


Thanks for quick reply, what's turn around time from order time to day get tune? Few posts back says something about month plus wait and turning away orders??


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

det said:


> Guess this explains a little about why I'm still waiting ... patiently-ish.
> 
> I know you all say you're trying, but maybe you should look at some resumes or something if it takes months to catch up with any setbacks. Especially if, as you're implying, you're having to turn down sales.


Hello,
Were not turning down sales. The simple answer is that update requests like these ultimately take a back seat to new orders and other critical support issues. We aren't backed up for months. It's just that this update was for an entire community. Were not talking a few customers here. Were talking about every single TRIFECTA Cruze 1.4T owner which is almost in the thousands.

Again, we apologize for the delay. We have different teams of engineers that are all assigned to specific tasks. Remember, TRIFECTA supports a global market: Vauxhall, Opel, Chevy, GMC, Cadillac, Buick...


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

babymobilcruze said:


> Thanks for quick reply, what's turn around time from order time to day get tune? Few posts back says something about month plus wait and turning away orders??


No no. This is inaccurate. New customers take priority. You place an order with us directly, it gets processed and the cable goes out either same day or next, depending on when we receive the order. The cable usually arrives within 3-5 business days. The calibration is posted to your WOT account within 2-4 business days.

Our policy to deliver calibrations to vendors is the same. So if you purchase from a vendor, we will deliver the cal to them within a few days of them placing their order with us. The time it takes for you to get it will depend on how fast the place the order with us, and how long it takes them to get it to you after we have delivered it to them.


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Mine is a stick am i correct in guessing most issues with autos?


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Hello,
> Were not turning down sales. The simple answer is that update requests like these ultimately take a back seat to new orders and other critical support issues. We aren't backed up for months. It's just that this update was for an entire community. Were not talking a few customers here. Were talking about every single TRIFECTA Cruze 1.4T owner which is almost in the thousands.
> 
> Again, we apologize for the delay. We have different teams of engineers that are all assigned to specific tasks. Remember, TRIFECTA supports a global market: Vauxhall, Opel, Chevy, GMC, Cadillac, Buick...


OK, sorry about that, guess I misunderstood your statement. 

Not trying to start a fight about it, but every time I hear a company talk about we can't do this quickly because we have so many customers what I hear is we can't provide you service because we're too cheap to hire enough employees. If you showed up to a restaurant and they said you can't have any food (that you paid for) because too many people showed up you'd probably think they should have bought more groceries... especially if they had the same answer 4+ months in.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

X_X


----------



## Markj2222 (Jul 26, 2012)

When i pay WOT-tuning $500 in tune updates when i upgraded my turbo, i expected atleast one revision. The fact that you guys held on to my money and ignored me shows alot about your company and business model. I understand that after 9 months you guys probably feel like you've earned my money, but to mark my order as resolved is just a slap in the face. Keep improving your image guys.


----------



## Markj2222 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sure could use their ECP OS Patch. Thats what i wanted the whole time, but they instead try to jam a terrible MAF tune with an calibration error of over 30% And tell me to swallow. Then they kept telling me that they were gonna get to fixing my tune for like 6 months until the line was disconnected.

Using Hp tuners i got it tuned in like 3 hours (no previous tuning experience) With way higher accuracy, fuel economy and everything is fantastic. But i miss my Cruise control, which only trifecta has a patch for in their ECP os patch. 

After 9 months of waiting, then WOT tuning saying (we don't care about old customers) and canceling my order. So frustrating...


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

bL1Nd said:


> Update: I came home and attempted to install the tune to the new ECM. When I open EZFLASH and PROGRAM, my tune file which is clearly on DESKTOP isnt showing. If I start to manually type in "2013####etc" the file then shows itself, and when I click it, EZFLASH says invalid calibration. ... what am I doing wrong?
> 
> edit: got that sorted out, wrong FLASH.exe version, but now my cable and laptop/car wont communicate. Deleted all the device drivers and reinstalled everything, still nothing... *sigh* no winning for me.


How did you figure this out?
I'm thinking I might have the same problem as you.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

det said:


> OK, sorry about that, guess I misunderstood your statement.
> 
> Not trying to start a fight about it, but every time I hear a company talk about we can't do this quickly because we have so many customers what I hear is we can't provide you service because we're too cheap to hire enough employees. If you showed up to a restaurant and they said you can't have any food (that you paid for) because too many people showed up you'd probably think they should have bought more groceries... especially if they had the same answer 4+ months in.


I'll repeat this again, because I've said it a few times already. The only delays are related to THIS thread. This update. The only ones waiting for 'weeks/month' have been people who have asked for the update. This has nothing to do with new orders and data log requests. These take priority over update requests


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> I'll repeat this again, because I've said it a few times already. The only delays are related to THIS thread. This update. The only ones waiting for 'weeks/month' have been people who have asked for the update. This has nothing to do with new orders and data log requests. These take priority over update requests


Yes, I understand that.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Markj2222 said:


> Sure could use their ECP OS Patch. Thats what i wanted the whole time, but they instead try to jam a terrible MAF tune with an calibration error of over 30% And tell me to swallow. Then they kept telling me that they were gonna get to fixing my tune for like 6 months until the line was disconnected.
> 
> Using Hp tuners i got it tuned in like 3 hours (no previous tuning experience) With way higher accuracy, fuel economy and everything is fantastic. But i miss my Cruise control, which only trifecta has a patch for in their ECP os patch.
> 
> After 9 months of waiting, then WOT tuning saying (we don't care about old customers) and canceling my order. So frustrating...





Markj2222 said:


> When i pay WOT-tuning $500 in tune updates when i upgraded my turbo, i expected atleast one revision. The fact that you guys held on to my money and ignored me shows alot about your company and business model. I understand that after 9 months you guys probably feel like you've earned my money, but to mark my order as resolved is just a slap in the face. Keep improving your image guys.


I'd like to see the communication on your ticket with us. What is your WOT ticket number? If it was really as simple as you are making it, then I see no cause for a delay on a simple ECP request. There was obviously some sort of extenuating circumstance or underlying issue if it really took 9 months...

What do you mean by 'replaced my turbo'? With a stock model or an aftermarket larger one? (I see your signature, just making sure this was it at the time of your request) As far as I know, we do not support any aftermarket turbo's. Your case is clearly unique. I'd be happy to look into this and share the other side of the story with this community as you have only revealed what you deemed relevant to your case...as with every claim like yours, there's always two sides to the story.


----------



## inf0x (Mar 17, 2015)

So I wanted to get your feed back about the comments in another thread and see what you have to say:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/120849-oil-change-question-2.html#post1823473



jdean9717 said:


> Yeah take the tune out. When we reprogram it will list all previous versions of GM tunes as well as the current tune number so it is easy to tell if you have had a aftermarket tune, we would still do the reprogram but depending on your relationship with your dealer and the tech working on your car they could potentially block all warranty repairs if you had any in the future.





inf0x said:


> Assuming he flashed the tune with the transparency mode enabled, should it not show up on the dealer's end? I mean isn't that the whole point of it?
> 
> Another thing I was wondering, in this case if the dealer updates the ECU, is the whole ecu updated or just the code for whatever the issue is? So will he need to get an updated tune from Trifecta to include the new update from the dealer?





jdean9717 said:


> Well not 100% sure with the transparency mode from trifecta but it should still show the calibration number which if we cross reference from another cruze same year it should show that there is a different calibration number and previous versions.
> 
> When we Re-program modules it will take out any tune or software. We see a lot of diesel tuners that are bypassing all emission components bypassed and with the ecm ignoring those sensors thanks to aftermarket calibrations and after we Re-program the ecm it will always set a check engine light right away. I have had several courses with dealing with aftermarket calibrations and we will always take snapshots of programming history and send it to GM engineering and they can I assume pick up on any sort of attempt to make a aftermarket flash look legit, but those companies that try and do this I think are just looking for the dealer tech not to be able to easily recognize a flash that should not be there. So just be aware if you have a major powertrain component break GM engineering will always ask us to take a snapshot of programming history and they will look at it and say if the repair will be covered.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

inf0x said:


> So I wanted to get your feed back about the comments in another thread and see what you have to say:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/120849-oil-change-question-2.html#post1823473


Hello. This has been addressed before, several times. The entries the person quoted is referring to are the CVN numbers per write and the checksums to cross-reference. The TRIFECTA programming first, does not increment write counts. The flash counter will remain at the factory number. Second, and this is where we differ from other companies, our programming enters a GM CVN write number every time you write the ECM. It keeps things stock. Unlike other companies that 'mask' in hopes that the tech will simply overlook the entry, our programming actually uses the same code GM uses to generate the CVN. Keeping these numbers 100% factory and checksums to match, there are no traces left behind. If a tech were to try and decipher the CVN entries, they would all lead back to a legit GM write event.

If you took it to the dealer with the calibration still on there, they would look at it and see it as stock. The only way to tell is if the tech 'suspected' from driving the car and feeling a difference, taking a 'snapshot' of the calibration and then sending that to GM engineers to review. Only then, by looking at each table by table could they tell that the values/parameters have been changed.

So, all that being said. You are safe. You flash the stock calibration back on any time you go to the dealer just so that there is no cause for suspicions to be raised. TRIFECTA programming is not over-the-top. It is in depth.


----------



## Markj2222 (Jul 26, 2012)

WOT-Tuning said:


> I'd like to see the communication on your ticket with us. What is your WOT ticket number? If it was really as simple as you are making it, then I see no cause for a delay on a simple ECP request. There was obviously some sort of extenuating circumstance or underlying issue if it really took 9 months...
> 
> What do you mean by 'replaced my turbo'? With a stock model or an aftermarket larger one? (I see your signature, just making sure this was it at the time of your request) As far as I know, we do not support any aftermarket turbo's. Your case is clearly unique. I'd be happy to look into this and share the other side of the story with this community as you have only revealed what you deemed relevant to your case...as with every claim like yours, there's always two sides to the story.


09 August 2014 - 05:46 PM *Request ID 10835
*
The problem the whole time has been communication. If i could talk to the guy making my tune, we would have a home run in 20 min. My setup is mainly home brew.
11038 turbo was the subject of the (major update)


----------



## iCRUZEape (Mar 13, 2015)

Ok I read majority of this thread and I bite the bullet. I pressed confirmed order! I can't wait. Fingers crossed! I'm ready!!


----------



## kdevine21 (Jan 4, 2015)

May I just say, I purchased the updated tune 1-2 months ago and have nothing negative to say. I definitely enjoy driving our Cruze MUCH more now, drivability is still great, and fuel economy for moderate stop and go driving is averaging exactly 35mpg over 2477 miles. Thank you!


----------



## dethington38 (Apr 23, 2015)

Trifecta, i just purchased an aem intake system for my 2013 1.4t cruze manual, have you guys tuned with this system before or does it matter?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

dethington38 said:


> Trifecta, i just purchased an aem intake system for my 2013 1.4t cruze manual, have you guys tuned with this system before or does it matter?


Hello,

Yes, we support the AEM, Injen, MPFab, K&N, ZZP and a few others.

Thanks
Michael


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

iCRUZEape said:


> Ok I read majority of this thread and I bite the bullet. I pressed confirmed order! I can't wait. Fingers crossed! I'm ready!!


Haha! Excellent! You should enjoy it as does the majority of the community 



kdevine21 said:


> May I just say, I purchased the updated tune 1-2 months ago and have nothing negative to say. I definitely enjoy driving our Cruze MUCH more now, drivability is still great, and fuel economy for moderate stop and go driving is averaging exactly 35mpg over 2477 miles. Thank you!



Hey, thanks for the positive feedback! It's much appreciated and we are happy to know you are enjoying your vehicle with the TRIFECTA calibration


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Markj2222 said:


> 09 August 2014 - 05:46 PM *Request ID 10835
> *
> The problem the whole time has been communication. If i could talk to the guy making my tune, we would have a home run in 20 min. My setup is mainly home brew.
> 11038 turbo was the subject of the (major update)


Hello. Thanks for the info. Yeah, it's as I suspected. We initially told you we don't support DIY turbo kits. Our experience with DIY stuff is that they are usually wrought with issues that people think can be fixed in the tuning. Kits made by companies like ZZP, DDM, or MPFab go through a validation process and generally have worked out any issues with the kit before they start selling it to customers. A DIY kit doesn't have that luxury. And, unfortunately, we don't have the time to try and help and walk someone through all the issues with their build, that they will inevitably end up facing.

It seems that the ticket was later handed off to an engineer and you guys were in touch. There was time dedicated to this it seems but I am not sure what happened after that. It looks like it ended in a fundamental disagreement or parting of ways. Your case is definitely not 'standard' and it doesn't speak for how we conduct support for the other 99% of our customers that aren't as hardcore as you.

It looks like you were able to address your build issues and get an HP Tune though. I am glad you were able to get your setup running right and to your satisfaction.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Any update when previous customers will get the new update?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

cruze2011white said:


> Any update when previous customers will get the new update?


Update from pal to SAT and how did you request an update?


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

I finally ordered mine Tuesday morning! Can't wait to get it! SAT Eco/Tour.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a account on WOT website with a request. I last heard something on April 6th but nothing lately.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Update from pal to SAT and how did you request an update?





cruze2011white said:


> I have a account on WOT website with a request. I last heard something on April 6th but nothing lately.


Hey guys. I have been letting requesters know that updates are on hold at this time due to critical support volume needing more attention, unfortunately.

We have even been asked to stop taking new requests and to ask customers, not only on this platform but on others as well, to check back in a month.

I do not have an ETA on when the last remaining members on the list will get their update but I am hoping soon, as soon as we can get support volume a little lower.

Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

cruze2011white said:


> I have a account on WOT website with a request. I last heard something on April 6th but nothing lately.


You're not alone, I'm still waiting on my update as well.


----------



## Ajn (Jul 13, 2014)

I have written long replies to this thread and deleted them so many times now. I want to like WOT-Tuning. I really do. But their customer service is the worst. That is pretty bad since I have Cox and they literally don't even try. I keep thinking to myself, its okay, they are doing their best, blah blah blah, I"ll get my update as soon as they can get it to me.

This update fiasco has reached critical. 

*I hope all potential customers realize that once they press that purchase button and the money is transferred out of your account, you are now second-class customers. 


*And I quote "The delay has _nothing to do with the delivery of a new calibration. You would receive the calibration within 2-4 days and the cable would be shipped via mail and arrive within 3-5 business days. There are absolutely no delays in new customer purchases at this time." - WOT-Tuning
_
This is clear evidence that WOT-Tuning does not care about previous customers. They say in their own words that they have their hands full with updates, but yet new customers have absolutely no delays. Maybe take care of your current customers first. Why would they though? I already paid a premium for my product and updates. There is no more money for them to get from me. 

This update isn't just a convenience that adds some improvements. It fixes a product that was failed to be delivered as advertised (Select-a-Tune). As far as I am concerned I haven't received the product I've ordered. Now they have stopped taking requests? I hope that means sales as well. 

I can't believe this company is even allowed on this forum. I mean really? A product was sold, it was not delivered as promised, then an update to fix the problem is released and it is taking 4+ months to do it? I was told back in February it would take a week or two to get mine. How can you be that far off an estimate? You can't, I was lied to. 

There are going to be those who take offense to this and come to the rescue of WOT-Tuning. To you I say fine, this may be acceptable service to you, but that is your prerogative, just like it is mine to be upset. There were no personal attacks in this post, it was honest and contains nothing that should warrant this post being edited or deleted. This stands as a warning to those considering a purchase. If the situation changes, for better or worse, I'll update this post.


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

I requested the "free" update on January 23rd & received it today, April 30th. I will probably flash the update tonight or tomorrow morning before work. I put free in quotes because I never expected a new/updated tune with my initial purchase last year. I think its pretty cool they are willing to send us "free" updates when they could easily charge for them. I find it difficult to complain about something that is free or unexpected. Was it a little annoying to have to wait this long? Sure, but it was literally at no extra cost for me and from previous experience it, will probably be worth the wait.


----------



## iCRUZEape (Mar 13, 2015)

I got my tune today (Thursday). I ordered it Monday! Wow. That part is amazing by itself. But thats not the best part. The Tune works perfectly and my car is a new car again. Wow. I changed the spark plugs, switch to 93 gasoline, changed the oil to full synthetic, and The final touch, added today, was the wonderful Trifecta Tune. My car is stock so i got the Advantage and it gives me an advantage. I got the tune around 230p, and was done loading it around 350p (I don't use my windows PC, It had 100 updates, took forever, the tune load took about 20 minutes, maybe) I waited before I drove her anywhere far due to rush hour. So when I did take her on the road, I drove much further then I had originally planned to. I did not wanna stop driving the car, it is simply amazing. I really can't explain it. Word to Trifecta! You guys are good money! 

100

ape


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Kind of a silly question but I'm bored with my stock Cruze and to keep me from buying a new a what would you say a 6MT with catless dp, intake and Trifecta would increase the cars performance to equal other cars and other non engine performance mods wheels/tires and going to be lowered ans muffler delete people seem to like? Stock SI, previous gen GTI etc etc? Just curious what it would be comparable to performance wise...I know only so much can get out of the Cruze and new modded car would be way faster but I'm half+ done paying my 2012 it only has 20k miles and I recently started working from home and tank of gas lasted me a month a month and I won't be driving 500 miles a month a new car would be a waste


----------



## Ajn (Jul 13, 2014)

mjspiess said:


> I requested the "free" update on January 23rd & received it today, April 30th. I will probably flash the update tonight or tomorrow morning before work. I put free in quotes because I never expected a new/updated tune with my initial purchase last year. I think its pretty cool they are willing to send us "free" updates when they could easily charge for them. I find it difficult to complain about something that is free or unexpected. Was it a little annoying to have to wait this long? Sure, but it was literally at no extra cost for me and from previous experience it, will probably be worth the wait.


Sure if you consider it free when you bought a tune, which was not delivered as promised, then stuck waiting 4 months for an update to come out, just to be stuck waiting 4 more months to get the update, then ya I guess it is free. Unexpected is purchasing a product with the specific option to have Select-a-Tune only to find it doesn't have it. Like I said I am sure some people are okay with this. And honestly I am not here to dispute that you are happy. I just wanted to respond to your "free" statement. 

As for iCRUSEape: Congrats. I am honestly glad you had a good experience, and don't wish a bad experience on anyone. I do admit I am jealous you have been a customer for a week and have the product that I was promised back in August. I find it a bit rude to talk about how amazing the tune is when many of us are stuck waiting for it indefinitely (joking). But seriously, glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Ordered mine from BNR Tuesday morning, received the email with the tune file tonight. Unfortunatly I'm still waiting for the cable to load it into my car. :sad010:


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

I installed the new tune this morning. First impression I had was the PAL pedal sensitivity was much more obvious now that I'm on Eco select a tune. I didn't change my driving habits at all & I noticed I had to push the pedal down further to get moving. It hardly boosts too, which I'm fine with since I chose the Eco/Tour mode. The tour mode doesn't seem as aggressive as the PAL version. Just one trip to & from work, my tank MPG has increased 2.1 mpg. Eco mode seems to really suppress the turbos ability to boost early. It acts more like a natural aspirated engine. Touring mode seems to be a notch below the PALs performance.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Ajn said:


> Sure if you consider it free when you bought a tune, which was not delivered as promised, then stuck waiting 4 months for an update to come out, just to be stuck waiting 4 more months to get the update, then ya I guess it is free. Unexpected is purchasing a product with the specific option to have Select-a-Tune only to find it doesn't have it. Like I said I am sure some people are okay with this. And honestly I am not here to dispute that you are happy. I just wanted to respond to your "free" statement.
> 
> As for iCRUSEape: Congrats. I am honestly glad you had a good experience, and don't wish a bad experience on anyone. I do admit I am jealous you have been a customer for a week and have the product that I was promised back in August. I find it a bit rude to talk about how amazing the tune is when many of us are stuck waiting for it indefinitely (joking). But seriously, glad it worked out for you.


I myself requested the update back in end of March and just received it this week. I too was upset and was at the verge of ordering EFIlive. However, it unexpectedly got put into my WOT account and I immediately uploaded it. I never has the previous update as the last time I had one was back towards the end of 2013 when I got the BOV and DP. All I can say is that its definitely worth the wait. It was a world of difference after a minor data log run and adjustment, which was sent to me the same day. I couldn't be happier. I get your frustration but they are being upfront about how they are handling things atleast? Things sure have changed since I ordered mine back in 2012.


----------



## ErickysGSX (Jul 19, 2011)

Longtime Trifecta customer, first time poster.

Just got my 42 lbs injector Eco/Tour SAT update Thursday. Steve posted my update at 2 am. Also got my alcohol sensor update too. I requested back on February 19th. Wasn't thrilled with wait time but I agree that is was worth it.

After upload I saw an improvement in MPG right away over the PAL tune I've been driving with.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Terryk2003 said:


> Ordered mine from BNR Tuesday morning, received the email with the tune file tonight. Unfortunatly I'm still waiting for the cable to load it into my car. :sad010:


*Terryk2003*​,

Just a thought ... According to Google Maps I'm about 180 mile drive from you in Western PA, east of Pittsburgh. If you wish to drive down from Grafton via I-80 and I-76 sometime this weekend, you can flash your tune at my place using my cable. I guarantee you'll enjoy the ride back home.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Balls


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

I've literally been waiting over 3 months to receive my return so I can get rid of this junk PAL system. About to say screw it and sped to money to have a local tuner do it on HP Tuners, this wait is freakin ridiculous...


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Schnurd said:


> I've literally been waiting over 3 months to receive my return so I can get rid of this junk PAL system. About to say screw it and sped to money to have a local tuner do it on HP Tuners, this wait is freakin ridiculous...


If you find a good tuner, it's worth it. Nothing beats a hands on, dyno pulls custom pro-tune. That's what I did, and my car has been running strong on the tune for 2 years. My tuner is a local GM tuning master, with 1200whp Corvettes, etc. He uses HP Tuners.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Ajn said:


> I have written long replies to this thread and deleted them so many times now. I want to like WOT-Tuning. I really do. But their customer service is the worst. That is pretty bad since I have Cox and they literally don't even try. I keep thinking to myself, its okay, they are doing their best, blah blah blah, I"ll get my update as soon as they can get it to me.
> 
> This update fiasco has reached critical.
> 
> ...


Hello. We appreciate your feedback. Please understand that my response should be taken as a reply and as nothing else. As you stated in your post, this is simply stating facts and responding to your points of contention.

First, I'd like to know when and from whom you purchased your calibration. Select A Tune was removed purposefully as a feature from the product offering last year in September. There was no advertising on our site or anywhere else stating that you were still getting S-A-T. Many customers who purchased the product in September or later assumed automatically, from either reading about it here on the forums or from a friend, that they were getting S-A-T wrongly, even though it wasn't advertised anywhere. This by no means, translates into you receiving a flawed product.

Second, the periodic updates TRIFECTA performs is simply something they like to do if time permits and is not a requirement or a promise upon purchase. Again, when you buy, there is no guarantee that you will receive any incremental updates in the future. If TRIFECTA decides to do so, then you are eligible to receive it.

Third, yes, incremental updates like these are an option for TRIFECTA and they do not take priority as they have already issued you, the customer, a working calibration. You took my reply about new customers and twisted its meaning. I specifically stated in other posts that _'other more critical support' _was taking priority. This means anything support related that's not an incremental update: custom builds, no start issues, trouble flashing, data log reviews, etc etc. And yes, as expected, if you are a new customer placing an order, that takes priority. You'd be living in some dream-world if you thought otherwise, sir. 

To quote you _'This is clear evidence that WOT-Tuning does not care about previous customers.'_ If we did not care about previous customers, then why go through all the trouble of even offering these updates in the first place? Your comment simply makes no sense. We could have kept a hardline and said 'This is how it is, take it or leave it' like other companies do, that don't even offer incremental updates. TRIFECTA could simply have avoided all this and it would have eventually blown over. But, they decided to acquiesce and revise the offering yet again.

Your point of contention is that you say you ordered a product that promised S-A-T and did not receive that. This tells me that you purchased the product and assumed you were getting S-A-T. If you purchased straight from WOT, nothing on our end alluded to the fact that you were still getting S-A-T. Nothing. All our vendors were informed and were told to make the corresponding changes to their online stores.


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> First, I'd like to know when and from whom you purchased your calibration. Select A Tune was removed purposefully as a feature from the product offering last year in September. There was no advertising on our site or anywhere else stating that you were still getting S-A-T. Many customers who purchased the product in September or later assumed automatically, from either reading about it here on the forums or from a friend, that they were getting S-A-T wrongly, even though it wasn't advertised anywhere.


Not speaking for him, but I purchased from a third party (BNR) in a group buy that clearly indicated SAT. When i was sent the tune I got PAL instead. There definitely was some overlap/confusion/misinformation in the transition away from SAT and I didn't get what I thought I was getting. I wasn't happy about that at the time and I wasn't happy about being back-burnered when WOT finally changed tack on the issue (i.e waiting months for an update).


----------



## Markj2222 (Jul 26, 2012)

WOT-Tuning said:


> It seems that the ticket was later handed off to an engineer and you guys were in touch. There was time dedicated to this it seems but I am not sure what happened after that. It looks like it ended in a fundamental disagreement or parting of ways. Your case is definitely not 'standard' and it doesn't speak for how we conduct support for the other 99% of our customers that aren't as hardcore as you.
> 
> It looks like you were able to address your build issues and get an HP Tune though. I am glad you were able to get your setup running right and to your satisfaction.


Sir there were no build issues, and no fundamental disagreement between the engineer and I. You guys just took my money and didn't give me a tune. Can i get my ticket reopened? i can email you all the tables to change. I would love to get the ECP patch that i paid for or a refund. *What everyone on this thread is trying to say is you can't take our money and not provide a service.

*09 August 2014 - 05:46 PM *Request ID 10835
*Also what happened to engineer? his cell phone been disconnected. He told me "Soon, soon, soon" number cannot be completed as dialed... Dragged it out over 4 months. 4 Months i had to park my cruze cause your tune was dangerous to run. Did you guys fire him or something? has alot of people been quiting WOT-TUNING or something?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

det said:


> Not speaking for him, but I purchased from a third party (BNR) in a group buy that clearly indicated SAT. When i was sent the tune I got PAL instead. There definitely was some overlap/confusion/misinformation in the transition away from SAT and I didn't get what I thought I was getting. I wasn't happy about that at the time and I wasn't happy about being back-burnered when WOT finally changed tack on the issue (i.e waiting months for an update).


Hello,

We can appreciate this. However, all vendors we provided information on the transition and were told to make the corresponding changes.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Markj2222 said:


> Sir there were no build issues, and no fundamental disagreement between the engineer and I. You guys just took my money and didn't give me a tune. Can i get my ticket reopened? i can email you all the tables to change. I would love to get the ECP patch that i paid for or a refund. *What everyone on this thread is trying to say is you can't take our money and not provide a service.
> 
> *09 August 2014 - 05:46 PM *Request ID 10835
> *Also what happened to engineer? his cell phone been disconnected. He told me "Soon, soon, soon" number cannot be completed as dialed... Dragged it out over 4 months. 4 Months i had to park my cruze cause your tune was dangerous to run. Did you guys fire him or something? has alot of people been quiting WOT-TUNING or something?


Thanks for the added information and feedback. We aren't taking anyone's money and not delivering on a calibration. As I stated before, yours was a very specific situation that I don't know the entire story to. Our official stance is we do not support aftermarket turbo's on this platform. 

You paid for a calibration, which you received and enjoyed for a while before you replaced your turbo. You also had several updates for methanol injection and new injectors. All of which you received. You never paid for an update for your turbo replacement. So, again, you did not spend money and not receive a product.


----------



## Ajn (Jul 13, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Hello. We appreciate your feedback. Please understand that my response should be taken as a reply and as nothing else. As you stated in your post, this is simply stating facts and responding to your points of contention.
> 
> First, I'd like to know when and from whom you purchased your calibration. Select A Tune was removed purposefully as a feature from the product offering last year in September. There was no advertising on our site or anywhere else stating that you were still getting S-A-T. Many customers who purchased the product in September or later assumed automatically, from either reading about it here on the forums or from a friend, that they were getting S-A-T wrongly, even though it wasn't advertised anywhere. This by no means, translates into you receiving a flawed product.
> 
> ...


As another use mentioned I purchased from the BNR group buy. So what you are telling me is that BNR screwed up? 

I shall submit this thread as evidence: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/257-...uning-trifecta-product-service-support-3.html 

In this thread, WOT-Tuning ignores requests for a reason why we got PAL instead of SAT. It was never mentioned that it was advertised wrong or that someone made a mistake. Just that it was switched and to deal with it (seems like they tried to take that hardline approach WOT mentioned in the above reply and hope it all blows over). I'd also like to state that the thread was "cleaned up" by moderators so not all the frustration from users is even there anymore. In addition, WOT-Tuning pushed users to use PM, so we don't really know exactly what everyone's issues were. Both BNR and WOT-Tuning posted in that thread and neither seemed to say that there was a mistake in advertising the group buy with SAT. They both seemed to just push the fact that PAL was superior (then why did the tune get switched back to SAT if it was superior?) Also as you can see from that thread there were other issues with the tune that required an update as well. This was not a FREE courtesy update just to be nice. It fixed a problem. Period. It is true that a relatively small number of tunes had problems, but even if the tune performed perfectly, it was still missing SAT. In addition, many users like me did not have time to mess with the tune for weeks on end. I had to flash back to stock and didn't get a chance to work on it until February. A data log or two would have been fine, and I expected this from a tune, but this involved much more than that. Then a new update was magically released that addressed all of our concerns and SAT made a comeback. Surprising how that happened.

So yes I received a flawed product. You cannot deny that. Seriously. You never once in that thread answered the question why we got PAL instead of SAT. BNR was in that thread too and ignored it as well. The only thing ever said is that SAT is no more.

Now what really makes me a bit upset too is the fact that WOT-Tuning continually states that SAT is out of the question. Never to be seen again. Gone for good. Then less than a month later a new thread pops up and SAT is back. This to me shows a huge failure in communication between WOT-Tuning and TRIFECTA. Probably the same communication failure that resulted in no one knowing about the switch from SAT to PAL when the group buy happened.

I appreciate TRIFECTA stepping up to fix a mistake. Please don't play it off like they are doing this out of the kindness of their hearts. It wouldn't have been updated and given out for free if there wasn't a serious customer backlash for a sub-par product. 

To respond to your question of: _then why go through all the trouble of even offering these updates in the first place
_Because someone messed up and WOT-Tuning knows it and TRIFECTA knows it. Forums offer a huge advertising benefit and whether or not it all "blows over" when someone does a search for "TRIFECTA" that thread with all those upset customers comes up.

I didn't assume anything. I know what I was told, and others were told the same thing. It is solidified in the forums and cannot be disputed, go check for yourself. Sure BNR sold the product, but you appeared shortly after and said all issues should be taken up with WOT-Tuning. So here I am._
_
Now my point is, and always has been, is that these updates need to take priority. I mean I would have been willing to forgive all the BS if I would have just gotten an update in a timely manner. But as they say, this was the straw that broke the camels back. 

Am I happy that this issue is finally being resolved? Yes.
Am I happy that WOT-Tuning is stepping up to fix this issue? Yes.
Do I think WOT-Tuning wants to make its customers happy? Yes.

I can see that there is no winning this dispute though. Based on your reply you have removed WOT-Tuning from the blame in your mind, and I doubt anything I say will change that.

*Again I will stress I am happy for the customers that have received their product, and those that don't have issues. As anyone can see there are a lot of satisfied customers. Even in the thread I posted you can see that WOT-Tuning does make an effort to fix the issues, and many are able to get a product they are happy with after a bit of work. I am not disputing that. What I am disputing is that the tune I received was not what I was sold and that the update to fix this issue should be given more priority (and definitely not take 4+ months and now an indefinite ETA). *


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

Wait so your telling me I've been waiting almost 4 months now to get my retune, which back then they said it was SAT, and now I'm still waiting to get a tune that's gonna be the exact same thing? Wow...this is turning into a big joke. I'm about to cut my losses and switch to a different tune that's actually worth a ****.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Ajn said:


> As another use mentioned I purchased from the BNR group buy. So what you are telling me is that BNR screwed up?
> 
> I shall submit this thread as evidence: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/257-...uning-trifecta-product-service-support-3.html
> 
> In this thread, WOT-Tuning ignores requests for a reason why we got PAL instead of SAT. It was never mentioned that it was advertised wrong or that someone made a mistake. Just that it was switched and to deal with it (seems like they tried to take that hardline approach WOT mentioned in the above reply and hope it all blows over). I'd also like to state that the thread was "cleaned up" by moderators so not all the frustration from users is even there anymore. In addition, WOT-Tuning pushed users to use PM, so we don't really know exactly what everyone's issues were. Both BNR and WOT-Tuning posted in that thread and neither seemed to say that there was a mistake in advertising the group buy with SAT. They both seemed to just push the fact that PAL was superior (then why did the tune get switched back to SAT if it was superior?) Also as you can see from that thread there were other issues with the tune that required an update as well. This was not a FREE courtesy update just to be nice. It fixed a problem. Period. It is true that a relatively small number of tunes had problems, but even if the tune performed perfectly, it was still missing SAT. In addition, many users like me did not have time to mess with the tune for weeks on end. I had to flash back to stock and didn't get a chance to work on it until February. A data log or two would have been fine, and I expected this from a tune, but this involved much more than that. Then a new update was magically released that addressed all of our concerns and SAT made a comeback. Surprising how that happened.


Again, I can appreciate your frustration. However, there was nothing majorly wrong with the PAL calibration. What the community was complaining about weren't issues, simply dislikes with how the power was being delivered. They didn't like the touchy throttle, they didn't like the overall aggressiveness of the calibration. These were not issues, but just dislikes. Dislikes that the entire community spoke up about. 

This same approach is applied to the CTS Vsport, the Regal GS and Regal T, the ATS, etc, and those customers love it. It turns out that although this community here looks for performance, its really more about having a bit of extra power and keeping things economical at the same time, rather than having all out power all the time. So, TRIFECTA brought it back for the community, even though the decision had been made to permanently get rid of the feature.

We have had a small percentage of customers receive the new SAT update and then complain about power delivery...why? Because they got used to how aggressive PAL was. Now SAT doesn't live up to their expectations. Again, I can appreciate your frustration. It doesn't change the fact that incremental updates are exactly what I stated earlier: not a necessity but a gesture toward the community.

Please PM me your WOT user name, post it here in a reply, or simply reply to your open WOT SR, and I'll look into your ticket.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Again, I can appreciate your frustration. However, there was nothing majorly wrong with the PAL calibration. What the community was complaining about weren't issues, simply dislikes with how the power was being delivered. They didn't like the touchy throttle, they didn't like the overall aggressiveness of the calibration. These were not issues, but just dislikes. Dislikes that the entire community spoke up about.


You're making it worse arguing in circles, haha.

Nobody is arguing whether PAL was good/bad anymore because it's not even the current product. The complaint you're missing is that we felt we were getting SAT, got something else (even if you think it was good, it wasn't what we ordered). Eventually this was addressed with a new SAT version ... which many people didn't get for months, if at all. 

Your only defense to this claim is to point your finger and blame someone else. But I think the point you're missing is that getting this update is/was way more important to customers than you thought. IMO, regardless of any reasons/excuses, your stubborn stance on this hurts the perception of customer service. Ultimately it never matters how good YOU think your services is, but how good your CUSTOMERS think it is. Fortunately you still have happy customers (new, SATv1, those who liked PAL), but I can understand how some are frustrated.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

1) bnr, as I recall never changed their web page on their site to reflect the update to PAL. Until, at least, most orders were placed

2) I'm happy with my tune, except that there is zero difference between the Eco switch being in Eco or tour mode. 

3) if I was in the market right now, I'd be looking at this and calling other tuners for info and pricing. 

4) you've built a misconception in saying that you don't support incremental updates whilst we paid separate pricing for updates for aftermarket parts, will you switch from one version to the next? . If I went fully bolted tomorrow with meth, I'd be afraid of waiting 4+ months for that update to come down. 

Its quite concerning now because even if I do send a ticket with updates to my modification list, I don't know that you'll even adjust the mapping for me to OPTIMIZE my parts to my car. There's a level of trust that I need for that and I'm not sure I have it in Trifecta any longer.


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

I also just installed my tune, and even tho it says its Driver Selectable Vehicle Mode (S-A-T) it does absolutely nothing when i switch the cruise on or off. I waited 3+ months for pretty much the exact same thing. Wish i could afford HP Tuners with some dyno time, id ditch this junk.


----------



## cruzester (Apr 26, 2011)

_Wow... Vince from Trifecta had better chime in here pretty quick to regain and protect his credibility with his Cruze Tunes..._


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

Lol, a few people with their panties in a bunch trying to derail this thread. Still stands that the tune is fine (Even PAL for those that still have it)


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ajn said:


> As another use mentioned I purchased from the BNR group buy. So what you are telling me is that BNR screwed up?
> 
> I shall submit this thread as evidence: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/257-...uning-trifecta-product-service-support-3.html
> 
> ...


There were other things going on. In _*actual paid for vendor sections*_, we cleaned up some of the literal attacks to mods, admins vendors and post by people who literally had 0% to provide to the situation of that tune in question or community as a whole. There were even a select few cases where I temp deleted some stuff and gave the posters the option to re word the posts to provide actual usable feedback. If you actually paid for a product, did/didn't receive it and wanted to make a legit claim or review we let those posts go.

Going to PM's was partially because one on one is a better approach than AA meeting circle with this many people who was not satisfied with the PAL tune.


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

170-3tree said:


> 4) you've built a misconception in saying that you don't support incremental updates whilst we paid separate pricing for updates for aftermarket parts, will you switch from one version to the next? . If I went fully bolted tomorrow with meth, I'd be afraid of waiting 4+ months for that update to come down.
> 
> Its quite concerning now because even if I do send a ticket with updates to my modification list, I don't know that you'll even adjust the mapping for me to OPTIMIZE my parts to my car. There's a level of trust that I need for that and I'm not sure I have it in Trifecta any longer.


This is where I'm at.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

You DON'T need to be able to afford HP Tuners. You're on the right track. Find a good local tuner who knows HP Tuners and get up on a dyno and have the tuner work some magic 

That's what I did and will always do. It's too complicated and often frustrating with these off the shelf can tunes. Every car has some nuances and only a pro tuner with hands on at WOT on a dyno to perfect your tune.

I've been running my tune from my local GM high end performance shop for 2yrs solid. Hp Tuners FTW


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Invierno said:


> You DON'T need to be able to afford HP Tuners. You're on the right track. Find a good local tuner who knows HP Tuners and get up on a dyno and have the tuner work some magic
> 
> That's what I did and will always do. It's too complicated and often frustrating with these off the shelf can tunes. Every car has some nuances and only a pro tuner with hands on at WOT on a dyno to perfect your tune.
> 
> I've been running my tune from my local GM high end performance shop for 2yrs solid. Hp Tuners FTW


Where'd you go and how much did they charge, I'm in Colorado Springs.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

So finally got my new tune and am actually confused with it. Almost seems like the pal calibration to be honest. The only way I can hit full boost it to put it to the floor where my old sat would hit full even at 3/4 throttle. Also seems as if the throttle response isn't as good. With that being said full boost does feel a little faster and definitely winds out the gears alot faster and does seem to get up to speed faster and smoother. Part of me feels as if it doesn't have as much bottom end as the old tune (old one would go straight into boost new one you have to make go into boost) and the old one had better throttle response that I guess would be considered "touchy" but comming from cable throttle cars it's really not. Also doesn't feel any different between cc on and off. Even with cc on it'll still hit full boost at full throttle. Anyone with the tune chime in and let me know if this is how yours works too. Thanks!


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

170-3tree said:


> 1) bnr, as I recall never changed their web page on their site to reflect the update to PAL. Until, at least, most orders were placed
> 
> 2) I'm happy with my tune, except that there is zero difference between the Eco switch being in Eco or tour mode.
> 
> ...


You are confusing incremental updates by TIRFECTA, which are core changes to the product, with revision for mods. They are not the same thing. If you 'went fully bolted tomorrow with meth' tomorrow, you would receive an update right away, not wait 4+ months.

I really hope this community understands the difference between regular support like receiving updates for mods, as opposed to a core product change that TRIFECTA offers. They are not one and the same.


Also, it is worth mentioning that not EVERYONE has waited this long. Most everyone received their updates within the first month. Unfortunately, there have been some that have had to wait this long, and for that, we apologize. We've said this over and over.

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

illroyale said:


> Where'd you go and how much did they charge, I'm in Colorado Springs.


I'll send you a PM so I don't cause any issues on this thread. But he's here in Denver. If you can make the drive, you won't be disappointed  His latest project has a 1209whp Corvette record on his dyno. They don't play around at that shop. American Intense Racing


----------



## Ajn (Jul 13, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> I really hope this community understands the difference between regular support like receiving updates for mods, as opposed to a core product change that TRIFECTA offers. They are not one and the same.


I don't care about your incremental updates. I want the SAT tune I paid for. You keep preaching about your updates but are missing the point completely. BNR/TRIFECTA/WOT-Tuning, someone messed up and it sure as **** wasn't me. Shifting the blame to the customer isn't exactly what I would expect from a company that believes in good customer service.

I will say it one last time: I just want the tune I paid for back in October 2014. You can call it an "update" or whatever, but we all know that it is the tune we should have received during the group buy. This is the sole reason you are providing it now. I would be happy to return my product for a full refund if you would like, not like I will be using it any time soon.


----------



## Markj2222 (Jul 26, 2012)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Thanks for the added information and feedback. We aren't taking anyone's money and not delivering on a calibration. As I stated before, yours was a very specific situation that I don't know the entire story to. Our official stance is we do not support aftermarket turbo's on this platform.
> 
> You paid for a calibration, which you received and enjoyed for a while before you replaced your turbo. You also had several updates for methanol injection and new injectors. All of which you received. You never paid for an update for your turbo replacement. So, again, you did not spend money and not receive a product.


Holy Crap, can we start a class action lawsuit against you guys? I bought over 1000$ worth of product from trifecta, i got a my first tune that i bought in 2011, *you guys did not provide on the minor update for throttle table changes and the major update for the larger turbo tune.* Give me an refund or openly admit you guys take money and dont give product, dont call your high paying customers liars now...

I had to park my car for 4 months with your tune, also WOT tuning said they would pay for my gas and hotel down into the states, that never happened. That was the only reason i drove 1200 miles to let you guys F### up my car. 

I think im ready to invest in a lawer just to make your guys day worse. Not that i'll ever make it to court cause im a canadian customer. In canada we have consumer protection agencies to protect against companies like WOT tuning. Or would it be cheaper to send the hells angels down to collect 

Also if anyone this this a bad avenue to try and communicate with WOT tuning. Remeber that they closed my $350 dollor update ticket with no posted tune, or no posted replys to my half dozen (hello?) and contacting the owners through facebook they ignore me. This is the only place that i get a response.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Mike. I'm not arguing anything. I am trying to simplify a situation for everyone. 

The situation is that people thought they were getting select a tune because bnr had it on their website as that when the group buy occurred. Period. So now people don't have it and are upset because they didn't get what the expected. 

My only issue as of right now is the very minor IF ANY change between the two modes provided, but I'm enjoying it thoroughly otherwise and I still switch to tour in case I'm not noticing something that is there. 

I might buy dyno time to compare the two head to head in the near future. For my own information.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Ajn said:


> I don't care about your incremental updates. I want the SAT tune I paid for. You keep preaching about your updates but are missing the point completely. BNR/TRIFECTA/WOT-Tuning, someone messed up and it sure as **** wasn't me. Shifting the blame to the customer isn't exactly what I would expect from a company that believes in good customer service.
> 
> I will say it one last time: I just want the tune I paid for back in October 2014. You can call it an "update" or whatever, but we all know that it is the tune we should have received during the group buy. This is the sole reason you are providing it now. I would be happy to return my product for a full refund if you would like, not like I will be using it any time soon.


I asked you two days ago for your WOT info and to please reply to your WOT request so that I can try and get your request taken care of. 

PM also sent.

Thanks


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

170-3tree said:


> Mike. I'm not arguing anything. I am trying to simplify a situation for everyone.
> 
> The situation is that people thought they were getting select a tune because bnr had it on their website as that when the group buy occurred. Period. So now people don't have it and are upset because they didn't get what the expected.
> 
> ...


I understand. I just wanted to clarify the difference between the core product updates that TRIFECTA releases as opposed to you contacting us for support directly needing a revision for mods. They are separate.

We appreciate your comments and feedback. If you haven't done so already, please provide this exact feedback to your WOT request as there is nothing I can do for you here from the forums.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I know mike and I appreciate it. Is updating as per modification being held up too? 

I'm cool with it all for now but will add my concerns when I add some modifications to the vehicle to make it happen in one swing.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

170-3tree said:


> I know mike and I appreciate it. Is updating as per modification being held up too?
> 
> I'm cool with it all for now but will add my concerns when I add some modifications to the vehicle to make it happen in one swing.


Hello. No, there are no significant delays for regular support. If you contact us needing a revision you can expect to receive one within 24-48 hrs. Remember, revisions for mods installed only go to those that purchased the Elite package or, are owners of the now legacy Premium Full Tune from before.

Engineers are cranking out new orders and revisions for mods all the time


----------



## Markj2222 (Jul 26, 2012)

Mike could you help me get in contact with a calibrator, and i'll send him my last working WOT tune and a list of every variable to tune.
We get it knocked out in 20 min and im happy, i leave your thread alone. And i have cruise control and something to look at when i say i spent $500 in tune updates. 

Respect that im not going to pay another $500 to get these minor changes made on the WOT tune. And no one else has the ECP os patches (hp tuners or efi live). So we can still both help each other out. 20 min mike, thats all i wanted from the start.


----------



## Ajn (Jul 13, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> I asked you two days ago for your WOT info and to please reply to your WOT request so that I can try and get your request taken care of.
> 
> PM also sent.
> 
> Thanks


I saw it. I just didn't see a reason to get special treatment or have my issue looked into. I shall respond to your private message presently.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Markj2222 said:


> Mike could you help me get in contact with a calibrator, and i'll send him my last working WOT tune and a list of every variable to tune.
> We get it knocked out in 20 min and im happy, i leave your thread alone. And i have cruise control and something to look at when i say i spent $500 in tune updates.
> 
> Respect that im not going to pay another $500 to get these minor changes made on the WOT tune. And no one else has the ECP os patches (hp tuners or efi live). So we can still both help each other out. 20 min mike, thats all i wanted from the start.


Mark, 

Your previous posts didn't really make that clear. It sounded more like you simply wanted your money back and that you were unhappy.

I spoke with Vince about all this and he gave me all the details on what transpired, like how they paid for your fuel and dyno time and even replaced your malfunctioning wastegate right there on the dyno in the shop, amongst other things.

Vince personally replied to your email asking for help that you sent the other TF employee. That employee is no longer with TF and that was the reason for the delay. However, Vince never got a reply from you.

We are not in asking for any money or payments Mark. We are more than willing to assist you in revising your calibration if that is what you truly want. Please feel free to open a new request via: www.wot-tuning.com.support and we can continue the conversation there. I have no doubt that we can get you setup, as Vince had originally done on the dyno.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Ajn said:


> I saw it. I just didn't see a reason to get special treatment or have my issue looked into. I shall respond to your private message presently.


It's not special treatment if you have been waiting so long. As I've said before, almost everyone else has had their update provided, thus the lack of activity in this thread as it once had. I simply want to correct this mistake and get you your calibration.

Thanks
Michael


----------



## Markj2222 (Jul 26, 2012)

Mike I am blown away! Thank you. I had to reverse all the work they did that dyno day. So it set me further behind then helped me ahead so appreciate that i didn't find any value in that day. I instructed them about the MAF, larger turbo accuracy issue but my input was disregarded. To be fair the employee is no longer with you now according to last post. So we can blame all oversights on him.

Opened a very detailed ticket, 14998, with specific instructions that any calibrator should be able to understand. And table exports and my HP tuners SD tune.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Markj2222 said:


> Mike I am blown away! Thank you. I had to reverse all the work they did that dyno day. So it set me further behind then helped me ahead so appreciate that i didn't find any value in that day. I instructed them about the MAF, larger turbo accuracy issue but my input was disregarded. To be fair the employee is no longer with you now according to last post. So we can blame all oversights on him.
> 
> Opened a very detailed ticket, 14998, with specific instructions that any calibrator should be able to understand. And table exports and my HP tuners SD tune.


Mark,

No worries. We appreciate the clarification and willingness to work with us. I have replied to your support ticket and have forwarded to the engineering team and made it a priority.

I will be in touch with any requests, if any, they make.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I am glad to see everything coming together here


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh. So I have to upgrade my tune from advantage+ once I install a new modification? I probably misunderstood but I thought that was supported with the + edition? Its no problem really but I'd rather save that 90 bucks for new bars on my bike.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

170-3tree said:


> Oh. So I have to upgrade my tune from advantage+ once I install a new modification? I probably misunderstood but I thought that was supported with the + edition? Its no problem really but I'd rather save that 90 bucks for new bars on my bike.


Unfortunately, you may have misunderstood:

Advantage = Meant for 100% stock vehicles. No updates or data logging support.

Advantage+ =Same as above, however, *we will individualize the calibration for any minor modifications already installed at the time of purchase*. Updates for other modifications after purchase would come with an update fee. 1 diagnostic data log review.

Elite = Same as Advantage, however, we will individualize the calibration for parts already installed at the time of purchase and provide updates for modifications installed after the fact. Full diagnostic log review when needed. This package is the premium full support packages.

So, A+ is for those with mods already installed and get 1 data log to ensure everything is running right afterwards. Elite is the only one that allows for mod revisions and data logging for as long as you own the car, at no extra cost or fees for updates as long as they are minor.

But, when you are ready, just contact us through WOT, remind us of this thread and your posts, and if I can, I'll see what I can do for you if the mod is minor enough. I may be able to get a favor from an engineer to update the cal for me at no charge 

-Michael


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Okay. Fair enough. I'll factor that into my savings.


----------



## Duvall (Mar 14, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> It's not special treatment if you have been waiting so long. As I've said before, almost everyone else has had their update provided, thus the lack of activity in this thread as it once had. I simply want to correct this mistake and get you your calibration.
> 
> Thanks
> Michael


I have been waiting since January 22nd.

I also asked for a revision for e85. I know I may need to pay extra for it, but I have had no response either way.


Thanks



*Request ID*
12893


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Duvall said:


> I have been waiting since January 22nd.
> 
> I also asked for a revision for e85. I know I may need to pay extra for it, but I have had no response either way.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I do apologize for the delay. I have replied to your request with an update.

Thanks


----------



## Jfisher (Apr 21, 2013)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Unfortunately, you may have misunderstood:
> 
> Advantage = Meant for 100% stock vehicles. No updates or data logging support.
> 
> ...


This answered some of the questions I had. I apologize if it's already been answered, but are there any discounts in the future if we decide to begin modding and require the A+ or Elite tunes? How much are the tunes if we already have a flash cable?


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

1) don't believe they'll credit the cable. But I may be wrong. 
2) I think its $90 to upgrade to elite from +


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello,

If you are stock, you would start off with Advantage. Then later on if you start modding, you would upgrade to Elite to get full service. You'd simply pay the different between the two packages to upgrade. You wouldn't be buying the package at full price


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Sooooo I hit 27 lbs of boost today....


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

what tune and mods are you running to hit that kind of boost


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

::edit::

Is there a difference in pricing if you already have the cable?


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

GM Master Tech said:


> what tune and mods are you running to hit that kind of boost


It was a freak boost spike. All I have is k&n intake, fmic and cat back exhaust. I was going up a hill and punched it in second. Then watched my boost needle go up. Saw it spiking and could hear the valves floating and let off real quick. My old tune would have random spikes but never that high. Just thought I'd share lol. Kinda makes me wonder how many people have done this and don't have a boost gauge to tell them...


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

cruzinred92 said:


> It was a freak boost spike. All I have is k&n intake, fmic and cat back exhaust. I was going up a hill and punched it in second. Then watched my boost needle go up. Saw it spiking and could hear the valves floating and let off real quick. My old tune would have random spikes but never that high. Just thought I'd share lol. Kinda makes me wonder how many people have done this and don't have a boost gauge to tell them...


Pretty sure this happened to me yesterday when going up a hill myself.


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Instead of buying base tune and then paying difference to upgrade for new mods and calibration test....why doesn't a vendor complete my a discount package for k&n sri, eibachs, catless dp and a tune for an all in 1 tax refund hood rich ballin on a budget package deal.....awaiting PMs and paypay ready to pay......hurry up before I by this pristine blazer xtreme in yellow like last one was. Only 70k miles carfax clean. He must be a crack head fity what he's asking....money burning hole in.pocket


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

Wish there was a package deal that gave a better discount if you bought more stuff. For example id like a few bolt on parts like a tune, bov, and intake.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

neginfluence04 said:


> ::edit::
> 
> Is there a difference in pricing if you already have the cable?


There is not as the cable is practically free now. There is no opt out of receiving a cable.


----------



## Glocninez (Jun 9, 2014)

If I datalog and send it to you guys. Can I request the PAL tune?


----------



## dethington38 (Apr 23, 2015)

What kind of horsepower gains can i expect with an aem cold air intake system, a flowmaster force 2 exhaust kit, and one of your tunes?


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Less than five more HP than what just their tune offers.


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

I can't decide whether I want Eco / tour or stock + / tour to be honest I'm not 100% what the difference really is? Also I notice there is a zero stage option and a stage 1 option, doesn't anyone know the difference here besides $150.00 more?


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

Glocninez said:


> If I datalog and send it to you guys. Can I request the PAL tune?


sorry for my noob questions but what's a pal tune?


----------



## rodslinger (Dec 27, 2014)

neginfluence04 said:


> sorry for my noob questions but what's a pal tune?


A $588 headache.


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

rodslinger said:


> A $588 headache.



Lol I still have no idea what you guys are talking about


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

I think what there trying to tell you is in general the PAL tune was not liked


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

GM Master Tech said:


> I think what there trying to tell you is in general the PAL tune was not liked


This. MPG was the biggest hit for those who are accustom to the previous select a tune prior to the PAL implementation. The original select a tune Eco was more noticible and less powerful. Engine sounded more n/a ish when you rev w/o wot inputs. New one is more transparent but the mpg is back again. I'm almost where I was on the previous SAT but my turnpike commute is less than it was before.


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

I have found myself the best ticket for fuel mileage is the stock trans tune.If you have a auto trans.I run a very aggressive 93 octane tune.And get close to 2 more mpg over stock like this.Perfect combo for me


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

rodslinger said:


> A $588 headache.


PAL is no longer offered.

We have many others that loved the power and chose to keep PAL


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Glocninez said:


> If I datalog and send it to you guys. Can I request the PAL tune?


Hello,

No. This programming is no longer offered.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

dethington38 said:


> What kind of horsepower gains can i expect with an aem cold air intake system, a flowmaster force 2 exhaust kit, and one of your tunes?


An intake doesn't do much on this platform. The exhaust itself also wont do much but change the note of the sound. The main mod that will actually add power is a downpipe/midpipe combo.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

GM Master Tech said:


> I have found myself the best ticket for fuel mileage is the stock trans tune.If you have a auto trans.I run a very aggressive 93 octane tune.And get close to 2 more mpg over stock like this.Perfect combo for me


We have proven over and over again that running the stock TCM cal does not provide consistent power delivery. The TCM can override the ECM's TQ demands, thus cutting power whenever it feels like it. This is something BNR is finding out with their EFI Live tunes.


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

I cant see how that is going to happen with trac control off and stabili trac off.At least if it is on my car its doing a darn good job of fooling me.My full TQ comes in and stays in while i am scanning the car with trac and stabili off


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

WOT-Tuning said:


> We have proven over and over again that running the stock TCM cal does not provide consistent power delivery. The TCM can override the ECM's TQ demands, thus cutting power whenever it feels like it. This is something BNR is finding out with their EFI Live tunes.



My intent is not to derail this thread, and BNR supports Trifecta products, but I do need to chime in on this.

I'm not sure what you're talking about. None of my customers have reported inconsistent power delivery, and I have not seen any evidence of it in any logs. Unless you are talking about near a shift point or something when the car will kill a little power as part of its torque management strategy. Other than that power delivery is very consistent.


----------



## Ajn (Jul 13, 2014)

rodslinger said:


> A $588 headache.


Hah. Yup. A headache that you are stuck with, no reselling the tune once you have it. Sold my cruze but I will forever own my TRIFECTA tune.


----------



## whelanmatt (Apr 20, 2015)

I have a auto that is bnr tuned and I make over 200tq Consistently with no issues or complaints


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

WOT-Tuning said:


> We have proven over and over again that running the stock TCM cal does not provide consistent power delivery. The TCM can override the ECM's TQ demands, thus cutting power whenever it feels like it. This is something BNR is finding out with their EFI Live tunes.


I beg to differ. My power is hard and constant when I want it. It pulls and pulls nonstop. The comparison to Trifecta is laughable, honestly. Its like coming from stock again when I upgraded to BNR's tune from Trifecta. There's no comparison. I took 2 other members for a ride today separately. They both said "this doesn't feel like a cruze". If you want raw power, efi is the way to go. If you want a mixed tune to get you some power but mpg too, efi is the way to go. The customer service /communication is enough to make you switch. No waiting 2 more months for a tune update.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

I requested an all out power tune. I got it. I'm pushing way beyond the numbers of Tf and I have the dyno numbers to prove it.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

BNR dyno numbers with the EFI Live tune...


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

KOBALT said:


> BNR dyno numbers with the EFI Live tune...


god dam 240 Torque looking good IMO looking good


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

bostonboy said:


> god dam 240 Torque looking good IMO looking good


Thx buddy. You'll only see these power numbers from BNR. It's crazy how this car just wants to pull and pull when tuned right.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

KOBALT said:


> Thx buddy. You'll only see these power numbers from BNR. It's crazy how this car just wants to pull and pull when tuned right.


You only get numbers like that by not using a canned time. Any tuner with efilive or hpt would get the same


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

I think the thread has turned into competition.It does not matter if its Trifecta,BNR or Vtuner.With a stock cruze the power will be all close to the same if the tune is done well.There is no magic there its tuning skill and knowing the engine management system well.And putting some time into tweaking a customers data log if need be


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

KOBALT said:


> BNR dyno numbers with the EFI Live tune...



That dyno sheet is nuts I wonder what your numbers would look like if you were bone stock with no mods other than the tune?


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

just my point as saying STOCK cruze. makes sense to me


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

This is a Trifecta thread so there shouldn't need to be any posts about other products. However I was alerted that it was said that we were "finding out" that the transmission will kill power randomly and I haven't seen that at all. My car on 26psi put down over 250LBFT on a mustang dyno with no problems on the stock TCM tune. I am running 22psi now and every time I nail it, it makes full boost and feels the same. My customers report the same, I even went and checked with all my auto customers after seeing that post, just to make sure, and they all reported the same- consistent power, no issues. 

BNR sells trifecta products, we support trifecta products. I have no interest in competing with trifecta tunes, or Diablo tunes. 

BNR does not sell a "BNR Tune" we sell a tuning service using EFILive or HPTuners or DiabloSport CMR. We don't sell a competing tune to anyone else because we don't sell a tune. EFILive is the one you see the most because of their autocal handheld, and HPTuners is coming out with a handheld very soon, likely this year. They've said that in the past and never did anything with it, but I've seen it first hand, and it's slick. It's already out for Ford Coyote tuning and will be out soon for GM. When they come out with that, we'll sell that too.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> BNR does not sell a "BNR Tune" we sell a tuning service using EFILive or HPTuners or DiabloSport CMR. We don't sell a competing tune to anyone else because we don't sell a tune. EFILive is the one you see the most because of their autocal handheld, and HPTuners is coming out with a handheld very soon, likely this year. They've said that in the past and never did anything with it, but I've seen it first hand, and it's slick. It's already out for Ford Coyote tuning and will be out soon for GM. When they come out with that, we'll sell that too.


*[email protected]*,
Anything in the pipeline for the 2015 EcoBoost Mustang from any of the tune vendors? Trifecta or suchlike? If I knew the tuners had plans to develop, or already are developing, an 2.3L EcoBoost tune I'd likely sets my sights on replacing my Cruze with a new Mustang. Thanks.
- -
Ulysses


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> *[email protected]*,
> Anything in the pipeline for the 2015 EcoBoost Mustang from any of the tune vendors? Trifecta or suchlike? If I knew the tuners had plans to develop, or already are developing, an 2.3L EcoBoost tune I'd likely sets my sights on replacing my Cruze with a new Mustang. Thanks.
> - -
> Ulysses


Vtuner has been tuning them with good results


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > BNR does not sell a "BNR Tune" we sell a tuning service using EFILive or HPTuners or DiabloSport CMR. We don't sell a competing tune to anyone else because we don't sell a tune. EFILive is the one you see the most because of their autocal handheld, and HPTuners is coming out with a handheld very soon, likely this year. They've said that in the past and never did anything with it, but I've seen it first hand, and it's slick. It's already out for Ford Coyote tuning and will be out soon for GM. When they come out with that, we'll sell that too.
> ...



I have not heard anything from trifecta about them, but DiabloSport has tuning out for them already and I've heard VTuner does as well. HPTuners supports them so I could certainly tune one for you remotely if you bought HPTuners or a DiabloSport intune device. PM me if you want to discuss further, I don't want to hijack WOT's thread more than I already have.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I have not heard anything from Trifecta about them, but DiabloSport has tuning out for them already and I've heard VTuner does as well. HPTuners supports them so I could certainly tune one for you remotely if you bought HPTuners or a DiabloSport intune device. PM me if you want to discuss further, I don't want to hijack WOT's thread more than I already have.


Understood. Will PM you in the not too distant future. Thanks.
- -
Ulysses


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> This is a Trifecta thread so there shouldn't need to be any posts about other products. However I was alerted that it was said that we were "finding out" that the transmission will kill power randomly and I haven't seen that at all. My car on 26psi put down over 250LBFT on a mustang dyno with no problems on the stock TCM tune. I am running 22psi now and every time I nail it, it makes full boost and feels the same. My customers report the same, I even went and checked with all my auto customers after seeing that post, just to make sure, and they all reported the same- consistent power, no issues.
> 
> BNR sells trifecta products, we support trifecta products. I have no interest in competing with trifecta tunes, or Diablo tunes.
> 
> BNR does not sell a "BNR Tune" we sell a tuning service using EFILive or HPTuners or DiabloSport CMR. We don't sell a competing tune to anyone else because we don't sell a tune. EFILive is the one you see the most because of their autocal handheld, and HPTuners is coming out with a handheld very soon, likely this year. They've said that in the past and never did anything with it, but I've seen it first hand, and it's slick. It's already out for Ford Coyote tuning and will be out soon for GM. When they come out with that, we'll sell that too.


There was a post in the Sonic Gamma II FB group discussing the differences. Two of your customers reported that they had little issues here and there because of the lack of TCM tuning and that they were anxiously awaiting the day you could tune the TCM. This was the basis of my comment. It was a very long post on FB in which a bunch of guys participated. The description of his issues are exactly what we found when testing all those years ago, which is why we found that a TCM cal to compliment the ECM cal was necessary.

I want to prove that my comment had merit and that it wasn't made up so here is the post:


*Kelsey Wendt*
Yeah I haven't dynoed either but jerry guessed around 175hpish. And 210ish tq. So I'm happy just ready for trans tune.. when I go wot it'll sometimes just bog way down and drop all boost. Cause the trams is still stock tune cause efi is slacking

Not all vehicles react the same and this could have been a one off issue you already fixed. I simply wanted to show everyone that we have a TCM calibration for a reason and that running a stock TCM cal with our ECM programming is not ideal, in our case. 

In any case, as Jerry mentioned, we are happy to see that there are options for the community to choose from.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

KOBALT said:


> I beg to differ. My power is hard and constant when I want it. It pulls and pulls nonstop. The comparison to Trifecta is laughable, honestly. Its like coming from stock again when I upgraded to BNR's tune from Trifecta. There's no comparison. I took 2 other members for a ride today separately. They both said "this doesn't feel like a cruze". If you want raw power, efi is the way to go. If you want a mixed tune to get you some power but mpg too, efi is the way to go. The customer service /communication is enough to make you switch. No waiting 2 more months for a tune update.





KOBALT said:


> I requested an all out power tune. I got it. I'm pushing way beyond the numbers of Tf and I have the dyno numbers to prove it.


KOBALT, you have an MT vehicle. My comment was addressed to the AT guys. So, although we appreciate your input, it doesn't apply to what I was talking about.



whelanmatt said:


> I have a auto that is bnr tuned and I make over 200tq Consistently with no issues or complaints


This is great for you guys! No one was calling you out or questioning your numbers. You guys fall in to the smallish crowd of owners that want all out power no matter the risk. Not everyone falls into that crowd.

We are happy to see that you guys are happy and enjoying your vehicle now. That's all that really matters in the end. You and others are happy with the result which is great


----------



## Haljackey (May 21, 2015)

Has anyone noticed fuel savings with this compared to stock?


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

I do agree the TCM tuning will complement the engine tuning.In my testing i do get less MPGs with the tuned trans.This is the reason i run a as aggressive as you can get 93 tune but use the factory TCM programing.The wife does use the car on business trips of a few hundred miles here and there so this combo is perfect for our needs.And better MPGs than stock.But the car also does not cut back any power either.But i also shut off the trac control always right after i start the car.A habit you could say.As far as TCM programing EFIlive can program the TCM or lets say Vtuner does.Not sure why BNR is not? Also sometimes these engines will cut power right after a refueling event.If you go WOT It is possible some tuned customers have felt that?


----------



## mykalcruze (Oct 1, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> ...


I still have an open ticket, 14039, waiting for the updated tune for 1.4T 6MT as the original tune from the group buy I removed for MPG issues.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

GM Master Tech said:


> I do agree the TCM tuning will complement the engine tuning.In my testing i do get less MPGs with the tuned trans.This is the reason i run a as aggressive as you can get 93 tune but use the factory TCM programing.The wife does use the car on business trips of a few hundred miles here and there so this combo is perfect for our needs.And better MPGs than stock.But the car also does not cut back any power either.But i also shut off the trac control always right after i start the car.A habit you could say.As far as TCM programing EFIlive can program the TCM or lets say Vtuner does.Not sure why BNR is not? Also sometimes these engines will cut power right after a refueling event.If you go WOT It is possible some tuned customers have felt that?


Thanks for the input about turning traction off. I wasn't trying to 'start' anything with my post earlier. I was just commenting on our own experience with this platform. Does stock TCM and a custom ECM tune work? For sure. It's just not the most ideal setup. 



mykalcruze said:


> I still have an open ticket, 14039, waiting for the updated tune for 1.4T 6MT as the original tune from the group buy I removed for MPG issues.


I will look into this right now and see if I can get you updated asap. Sorry for the delay!

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

WOT-Tuning said:


> There was a post in the Sonic Gamma II FB group discussing the differences. Two of your customers reported that they had little issues here and there because of the lack of TCM tuning and that they were anxiously awaiting the day you could tune the TCM. This was the basis of my comment. It was a very long post on FB in which a bunch of guys participated. The description of his issues are exactly what we found when testing all those years ago, which is why we found that a TCM cal to compliment the ECM cal was necessary.
> 
> I want to prove that my comment had merit and that it wasn't made up so here is the post:
> 
> ...



The link you provided wants me to log in to facebook as "[email protected]" but won't let me see anything else. I think I remember the post you are referencing, and yes that was resolved. No one here is disagreeing that TCM tuning certainly helps- the adjusted shift points, line pressure, and brake torque management limit adjustments make a big difference. I was simply stating that we had not run into any issues that you mentioned.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

GM Master Tech said:


> As far as TCM programing EFIlive can program the TCM or lets say Vtuner does.Not sure why BNR is not?


There are a couple of OSs that EFILive has mapped, I think only 2. If you happen to have one of those, then yes, it can be calibrated. I did one last night for whelanmatt's second Cruze that did have one of the supported ones.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Moved thread to the WOT-Tuning vendor section of the forum as this is a more appropriate place to continue vendor/product related discussions.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The link you provided wants me to log in to facebook as "[email protected]" but won't let me see anything else. I think I remember the post you are referencing, and yes that was resolved. No one here is disagreeing that TCM tuning certainly helps- the adjusted shift points, line pressure, and brake torque management limit adjustments make a big difference. I was simply stating that we had not run into any issues that you mentioned.


The link was transferred over from the copy/paste operation. Not really intended to be clicked on by anyone. That's my fault 

No worries, as I stated, it was an example that pertained to the discussion we were having about the need for a proper TCM calibration to compliment the ECM tuning 



XtremeRevolution said:


> Moved thread to the WOT-Tuning vendor section of the forum as this is a more appropriate place to continue vendor/product related discussions.


Sounds good, thanks


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

*TRIFECTA: +44 WHP and +51 ft-lbs on Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T MY2011-2015 (Jan2015...*



Haljackey said:


> Has anyone noticed fuel savings with this compared to stock?


Compared to stock and PAL(no longer offered), yes. My biggest savings was last years Select a tune but I did more turnpike driving at that point.


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

I changed my tune and went with the Eco / performance tune from WOT. Does anyone know how long it takes to get my download / tune? I placed my order last Friday and received my cable on Wednesday but have still not received any info on my tune.


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

So I just installed my tune and in stock mode I noticed the shifts are much crisper and it seems like it pulls just a little harder. BUT I can't figure out how to put it in sport or performance mode? When I slide the shifter over to manual it says M1 is this correct? I thought I read somewhere that it was supposed to read M and would shift itself?

car 

2014 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS with automatic / 6 speed manual mode.

how do I engage the tune? Do I use the cruise control to turn it off and on or do I put it into manual mode?


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

The shifter was for old Select a Tune.

For the new version of select a tune, which you have. You use the cruise control to toggle between tunes. Turning on the cruise control switches the vehicle into Eco mode, turning off the cruise control switches it back to performance.


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

chris10 said:


> The shifter was for old Select a Tune.
> 
> For the new version of select a tune, which you have. You use the cruise control to toggle between tunes. Turning on the cruise control switches the vehicle into Eco mode, turning off the cruise control switches it back to performance.


After a few test runs I found when cruise is turned off the performance tune is engaged. When the cruise control is turned on the performance mode is disengaged. I'm not sure if mine is backwards or Not but I think they did this so that you can use cruise when on the highway. The difference in performance is like night and day.


----------



## ma7mgte (May 16, 2014)

neginfluence04 said:


> After a few test runs I found when cruise is turned off the performance tune is engaged. When the cruise control is turned on the performance mode is disengaged. I'm not sure if mine is backwards or Not but I think they did this so that you can use cruise when on the highway. The difference in performance is like night and day.


Yes, that's the way it's supposed to work.


----------



## Chevygirl89 (Sep 18, 2013)

Help Guys, I just tried tuning my car threw Trifecta and it failed to up load on the car, now it wont start. I have push button start on it also. Service Stability light comes on with the traction control. What am I doing wrong? Can someone give me the run down on installing the tune with push button start. Thanks


----------



## Houd (Aug 4, 2012)

Could someone with the new tune please post a 0-60 video on here or youtube ? stock or lightly modded would be best, would like to compare to the stock 2012 cruze lt manual I have to see if the thrill will be worth the money... thanks!


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Houd said:


> Could someone with the new tune please post a 0-60 video on here or youtube ? stock or lightly modded would be best, would like to compare to the stock 2012 cruze lt manual I have to see if the thrill will be worth the money... thanks!


You should be able to find plenty of these on youtube


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

I've been waiting 5 months as of today, any update/ETA yet? 



*Request ID*
13266


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Ninety8NeonACR said:


> I've been waiting 5 months as of today, any update/ETA yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will look into this for you and reply to your ticket ASAP.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Ninety8NeonACR said:


> I've been waiting 5 months as of today, any update/ETA yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was in the same boat as you waiting and waiting and I finally received my updated tune this morning. 
They were busy with trying to get all the updates out and now that things have calmed down.... Hopefully you get yours in a day or two.


----------



## Falke401 (May 8, 2015)

I think I am going to get in on the Trifecta tune boat once another sale comes around.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

WOT-Tuning said:


> I will look into this for you and reply to your ticket ASAP.





Patman said:


> I was in the same boat as you waiting and waiting and I finally received my updated tune this morning.
> They were busy with trying to get all the updates out and now that things have calmed down.... Hopefully you get yours in a day or two.


Yup! The updates for both of you have been posted.


----------



## ibanezbass (Dec 4, 2014)

Patman said:


> I was in the same boat as you waiting and waiting and I finally received my updated tune this morning.
> They were busy with trying to get all the updates out and now that things have calmed down.... Hopefully you get yours in a day or two.


I finally got around to requesting mine... Hopefully it doesn't take them too long.

Okay.. So I'm totally confused on what I'm suppose to be doing. I originally ordered my tune through BNR, but somehow I was under the impression that I needed to request from WOT-Tuning. Can either one of the vendors fill my request since I have the Trifecta Tune under my VIN?


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

I have to drop the car off for a warranty repair, they are going to reflash the pcm for that emissions recall... will I be able to put the tune file back on afterward or have to request an updated file?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

ls3c6 said:


> I have to drop the car off for a warranty repair, they are going to reflash the pcm for that emissions recall... will I be able to put the tune file back on afterward or have to request an updated file?


Hello,

Flash back to stock, let them do their thing,then you can flash back to your cal. But, we have been updating our library with GM's newest update for this recall. So, contact us for an update and we will provide you with the most up to date version of your cal that includes this new stock update. So, whenever you go back to stock, you'll be on what they flashed during your upcoming service.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

ibanezbass said:


> I finally got around to requesting mine... Hopefully it doesn't take them too long.
> 
> Okay.. So I'm totally confused on what I'm suppose to be doing. I originally ordered my tune through BNR, but somehow I was under the impression that I needed to request from WOT-Tuning. Can either one of the vendors fill my request since I have the Trifecta Tune under my VIN?


You can still go to BNR for your support and they will contact us in turn. Or, you can come straight to us. Either option is fine.
For this update request, coming to us directly was the better choice as this is what we requested initially from BNR and other vendors anyways.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah for updates like this you should go to WOT directly. An email was sent out when we were notified of the update before it came out, maybe you missed it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Hello,
> 
> Flash back to stock, let them do their thing,then you can flash back to your cal. But, we have been updating our library with GM's newest update for this recall. So, contact us for an update and we will provide you with the most up to date version of your cal that includes this new stock update. So, whenever you go back to stock, you'll be on what they flashed during your upcoming service.



This is only for the cars that are 6AT, not 6MT correct?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> This is only for the cars that are 6AT, not 6MT correct?


Correct. The AT 2011 and some AT 2012's are part of the recall.


----------



## rbamford (Jul 26, 2015)

This may have been answered within the 50 odd pages already, however due to lack of time I'll try for a re-answer if possible. I have a stock '15 cruze that I'd like to tune while I wait for parts to come in. I like the idea of the Elite tune, however I'm not sure which is most applicable to my situation. If I purchase the plus or the elite, does it come with a stock base that can be modified as I add, or is the base needed and then further tuning purchases required thereafter?

Any insight is appreciated.

-Ryan


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ok will submit request.


----------



## Chevyforever (Feb 5, 2014)

Have submitted a ticket with bnr already but I'm wondering with anyone else with an automatic had a problem with the tranny shifting really early after the tune update? Also it won't downshift and just sit there and bog unless I nearly floor it? Is there a solution to this that anyone has found?


----------



## lolague17 (Aug 27, 2015)

Ive searched the forums but have not found an answer for my question. Does the Trifecta tune only work for the automatic Cruze, I currently have a 2015 1LT manual and was looking to tune it. Or are there any other products to tune the manual Cruze


----------



## lolague17 (Aug 27, 2015)

Never mind, found my answer.


----------



## Cruzin4ABruzin1 (Jul 31, 2015)

I have a 2013 Cruze with a k&n sri. I just wanted to get the advantage and wait till I get an exhaust to get the plus. Can I do that or because I have the intake I have the get the plus?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

lolague17 said:


> Never mind, found my answer.


Sorry! Yes, we support all model years, every trim


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Cruzin4ABruzin1 said:


> I have a 2013 Cruze with a k&n sri. I just wanted to get the advantage and wait till I get an exhaust to get the plus. Can I do that or because I have the intake I have the get the plus?


You wouldn't even need Adv+ unless you had more hardcore mods. An intake (we've dealt with them all) we can adjust for easily from the get go so its not really a major mod. The exhaust either. No need to tune for it if it's just a cat-back.


----------



## Cruzin4ABruzin1 (Jul 31, 2015)

Okay awesome so advantage will do? Thank you for the response.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Cruzin4ABruzin1 said:


> Okay awesome so advantage will do? Thank you for the response.


Yup! 

Glad to answer any questions.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I currently have a 2012 cruze 1.4t rs thats tuned thru you guys. Friday im picking up my new 2015 cruze 1.4t rs and leavng my old one behind. I had the elite tune on my 2012. My questin is do i have to buy the whole thing again for my new car or could you guys give me a deal on my new car for a tune


----------



## Falke401 (May 8, 2015)

^^ I'm pretty sure you have to buy a new one. To me, this is one of the biggest negatives to the Trifecta tune.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Falke401 said:


> ^^ I'm pretty sure you have to buy a new one. To me, this is one of the biggest negatives to the Trifecta tune.


That's how it was with other cars I been with in the past, even handhelds. Access Port back in the day only married and locked into 1 car 1 model year, and one tranny so selling the tuner was "fun" if you fried the ecu.


----------



## braceyoself777 (Aug 18, 2015)

Looking at getting this tune. You guys have any deals going on as of right now? Just let me know know if anything comes up. Thanks.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

braceyoself777 said:


> Looking at getting this tune. You guys have any deals going on as of right now? Just let me know know if anything comes up. Thanks.


No word of a group buy, Black Friday is next guesstimated discount/deal.


----------



## Samuel (Jun 4, 2014)

I have a tune that I bought 1 or 2 years ago. I'm making a catless exhaust with a buddy of mine and I'm thinking of porting the manifold. I was told through conversations with a tech after a data log that I would not need a retune for the exhaust and that ported intakes are not supported. Is this true? After reading the forums I seem to be conflicting answers.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Samuel said:


> I have a tune that I bought 1 or 2 years ago. I'm making a catless exhaust with a buddy of mine and I'm thinking of porting the manifold. I was told through conversations with a tech after a data log that I would not need a retune for the exhaust and that ported intakes are not supported. Is this true? After reading the forums I seem to be conflicting answers.


Not supported because you purchased the basic package over elite?


----------



## Samuel (Jun 4, 2014)

No it isn't a basic tune


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Samuel said:


> No it isn't a basic tune


Submit a ticket *within* the actual WOT forums and they should be able to help you out then. 

News - TRIFECTA - Home - WOT-Tuning.com


----------



## Samuel (Jun 4, 2014)

This is per a conversation I had with a tech after I opened a data log ticket.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Samuel said:


> This is per a conversation I had with a tech after I opened a data log ticket.


If you are the same person I am thinking of that contacted us, you didn't actually mention just the ported intake, you said ported head, etc. Those types of mods, or anything DIY is not supported simply because we cannot validate and test it before hand to ensure compatibility with our calibration product.

The ported intake, we have a solution for called ECP. This same programming also applies to BOV's.


----------



## Samuel (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm be becoming a thorn. I seem to have trouble communicating in the written language.


----------



## Samuel (Jun 4, 2014)

Now with that all out of the way. How should I got about an updated tune for a ported intake. Port it and do a datalog? Or request the tune so I can upload the car as soon as its put back together?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Samuel said:


> Now with that all out of the way. How should I got about an updated tune for a ported intake. Port it and do a datalog? Or request the tune so I can upload the car as soon as its put back together?


Yeah, just port it, install, then datalog. If you do a good job like most of these guys do, then we can apply ECP to it to account for the airflow change and then issue a revision


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

Tonight under heavy acceleration i noticed that my 2014 Cruze RS LTZ was making a whining noise towards the 5-6rpm range when merging on the highway. Its never made this sound and it seemed kind of laggy going through the gears. I havent driven the car much in the last 3 weeks but tonight it just seems different than i remember. I have the base tune from WOT should i contact them about a data log or is there a bigger underline problem lile thw tranny going out? Since ive had the tune the car has shifted really firm and accelerates very fast as if there is no in between on the rpm range. Another thing i noticed about a month ago was it shifting up and down between 4th and 5th under medium acceleration like try to pass a car. Like i said ever since i've had the tune there doesnt teally seem like theres a between its all or nothing. The car also seems to surge up and down when set on cruise at 60-70mph. If i increase up a mole or two ro down a mile or two ot goes away. The car has 19,000 miles and the tune has been on the car for around 4k miles.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

neginfluence04 said:


> Tonight under heavy acceleration i noticed that my 2014 Cruze RS LTZ was making a whining noise towards the 5-6rpm range when merging on the highway. Its never made this sound and it seemed kind of laggy going through the gears. I havent driven the car much in the last 3 weeks but tonight it just seems different than i remember. I have the base tune from WOT should i contact them about a data log or is there a bigger underline problem lile thw tranny going out? Since ive had the tune the car has shifted really firm and accelerates very fast as if there is no in between on the rpm range. Another thing i noticed about a month ago was it shifting up and down between 4th and 5th under medium acceleration like try to pass a car. Like i said ever since i've had the tune there doesnt teally seem like theres a between its all or nothing. The car also seems to surge up and down when set on cruise at 60-70mph. If i increase up a mole or two ro down a mile or two ot goes away. The car has 19,000 miles and the tune has been on the car for around 4k miles.


Hello,

A whining noise is not something we can help diagnose with a log. Are you on the latest update with new DSVM? Eco or Stock? What mode does the speed issue happen in?

Open a ticket with answers to these questions and we will see how we can help.


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Hello,
> 
> A whining noise is not something we can help diagnose with a log. Are you on the latest update with new DSVM? Eco or Stock? What mode does the speed issue happen in?
> 
> Open a ticket with answers to these questions and we will see how we can help.



Im getting ready to add a BOV, down pipe, and CAI. I'll let you guys upgrade my tune and then do a data log to make sure everything is running ok.


----------



## CNumb1969 (Jul 25, 2015)

So, we can't use a CC to place an order? The site keeps rejecting my perfectly good(zero balance) CC.I was hoping t try this out


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

neginfluence04 said:


> Im getting ready to add a BOV, down pipe, and CAI. I'll let you guys upgrade my tune and then do a data log to make sure everything is running ok.


You are an owner of the Advantage calibration. This does not come with support for modifications. You would need to upgrade to Advantage+ in order to receive an upgrade for those parts. It also comes with one datalog.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

CNumb1969 said:


> So, we can't use a CC to place an order? The site keeps rejecting my perfectly good(zero balance) CC.I was hoping t try this out


Of course we accept credit cards!  

If the site is not accepting the card then it usually has something to do with the card itself, the details you entered do not match the card issuer, etc.


----------



## CNumb1969 (Jul 25, 2015)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Of course we accept credit cards!
> 
> If the site is not accepting the card then it usually has something to do with the card itself, the details you entered do not match the card issuer, etc.


mmm, NO. All info entered perfectly. Your site still rejects me...and yes I have tried multiple times.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

CNumb1969 said:


> mmm, NO. All info entered perfectly. Your site still rejects me...and yes I have tried multiple times.


It seems yours is the only one failing. We have had many other purchases the last few days, all successful. Please contact us via support channels on the site if you have any more questions. The forums aren't the best place to come for support on this sort of thing.

Thanks


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

WOT-Tuning said:


> You are an owner of the Advantage calibration. This does not come with support for modifications. You would need to upgrade to Advantage+ in order to receive an upgrade for those parts. It also comes with one datalog.


It really does pay to contact someone and speak to them about upgrades and tune issues. I just checked my WOT-Tuning conversation log and found out that Michael had one of the engineers hook me up with a new tune for my car to accommodate my Forge BOV at no additional cost. Customer service like that is truly hard to beat and niw days hard to come by. I cant wait to get the rest of my upgrades in and installed. Stay tuned for a review of my new tune and video of the new BOV. Thanks Michael for all your help its much appreciated.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

neginfluence04 said:


> It really does pay to contact someone and speak to them about upgrades and tune issues. I just checked my WOT-Tuning conversation log and found out that Michael had one of the engineers hook me up with a new tune for my car to accommodate my Forge BOV at no additional cost. Customer service like that is truly hard to beat and niw days hard to come by. I cant wait to get the rest of my upgrades in and installed. Stay tuned for a review of my new tune and video of the new BOV. Thanks Michael for all your help its much appreciated.


Not a problem! Glad to help and be of service 

Anyone else that needs anything, please don't hesitate to contact us.


----------



## 717Carter (Oct 11, 2015)

So I gotta manual 14 and I'm itching for a tune on it. I have an injen cold air intake on it and not sure which one to order. Was ready to drop the money on the stock + since I have the cai, but there was an option that I don't know if I need or not. Do I need the option that the pic of the k&n intake comes up on or naw?


----------



## 717Carter (Oct 11, 2015)

And by stock + I meant advantage +


----------



## CDNCRUZIN (Nov 24, 2015)

717Carter said:


> And by stock + I meant advantage +


You need the advantage + tune at the very least. Just got my tune today actually so I've already asked all the same questions!


----------



## CDNCRUZIN (Nov 24, 2015)

I have a friend who runs a shop and mentioned that it's possible that GM could do a software update on my car and mess up the Trifecta tune... is this a valid concern? If so, is Trifecta doing anything to "fix" any issues?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

CDNCRUZIN said:


> I have a friend who runs a shop and mentioned that it's possible that GM could do a software update on my car and mess up the Trifecta tune... is this a valid concern? If so, is Trifecta doing anything to "fix" any issues?


If you go in for service, just flash back to stock before you go in. The TF cal is already completely up to date with GM newest programming. If you go in for service and they need to flash an update it's because you never had the update done via the dealer, however, your calibration is already using the latest.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, my tune is ready but now I'm waiting on my cable. One thing I didn't realize and it is my fault for not researching it better is that I need a laptop to accomplish this. I should have read up on this more now. So what I thought was a good price is now going to be more expensive since a laptop is going to have to be purchased. Live and learn. 

I have had a tune done on my truck but it was with EFILive and I have an Autocal for that. I guess my head was thinking I could use the Autocal. Again, should have researched this more. 

Now to find a nice inexpensive laptop.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

BlueTopaz said:


> Well, my tune is ready but now I'm waiting on my cable. One thing I didn't realize and it is my fault for not researching it better is that I need a laptop to accomplish this. I should have read up on this more now. So what I thought was a good price is now going to be more expensive since a laptop is going to have to be purchased. Live and learn.
> 
> I have had a tune done on my truck but it was with EFILive and I have an Autocal for that. I guess my head was thinking I could use the Autocal. Again, should have researched this more.
> 
> Now to find a nice inexpensive laptop.


If you come to Raleigh you're more than welcome to borrow my computer.


----------



## CDNCRUZIN (Nov 24, 2015)

WOT-Tuning said:


> If you go in for service, just flash back to stock before you go in. The TF cal is already completely up to date with GM newest programming. If you go in for service and they need to flash an update it's because you never had the update done via the dealer, however, your calibration is already using the latest.


ok cool... Thanks! PS.. I LOVE LOVE LOVE my tune!!!!! (advantage +) downpipe and intake are next!!


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

NCHEVYHEVN said:


> If you come to Raleigh you're more than welcome to borrow my computer.


Thanks for the offer. If I can't find something I might be getting up with you.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

CDNCRUZIN said:


> ok cool... Thanks! PS.. I LOVE LOVE LOVE my tune!!!!! (advantage +) downpipe and intake are next!!


Awesome! Glad to hear it


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

BlueTopaz said:


> Well, my tune is ready but now I'm waiting on my cable. One thing I didn't realize and it is my fault for not researching it better is that I need a laptop to accomplish this. I should have read up on this more now. So what I thought was a good price is now going to be more expensive since a laptop is going to have to be purchased. Live and learn.
> 
> I have had a tune done on my truck but it was with EFILive and I have an Autocal for that. I guess my head was thinking I could use the Autocal. Again, should have researched this more.
> 
> Now to find a nice inexpensive laptop.


Some people (including myself) use a small windows tablet to keep in the car for this. Something like the Dell Venue 8 is usually only about $100-$150. Really, as long as it has a decent processor, 1-2GB RAM, and runs the full version of Windows (not TR), you are golden


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

Couple of questions.
1. Since Advatage tune power gains were based on 91 octane, will there be anymore performance gains if using 93 octane for the Advantage tune. I don't have 91 octane available in my area. I'm sure that this has been answered, I just didn't feel like looking through the 91 posts.

2. With Advantage tune, does the calibration file that is downloaded contain from my account contain both the performance and stock tune? Because there is only one *.TRTX file. I'm pretty sure that I uploaded my stock tune for my ECM and TCM, by using the Read Controller -> Read ECM and Read TCM. I saved them as ECM.TRTX and TCM.TRTX. I also viewed them with Hexview and they are definitely binary files. Maybe they aren't, but in case I need to reflash my stock tune, I want to know where it is.

3. When I flash the advantage tune, I heard someone mention selecting transparency mode so the update doesn't leave any evidence of a reflash. Is this true?

4. The datalog log, I assume that allows a person to log data for however long they chose to. Does this log contain data such a boost and timing?

Thanks,
Charles


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

MCH86GN said:


> 4. The datalog log, I assume that allows a person to log data for however long they chose to. Does this log contain data such a boost and timing?


It does, along with many other data points, but there isn't anything you can do with it since they don't allow you to view the logs (unless something has recently changed)


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

titan2782 said:


> It does, along with many other data points, but there isn't anything you can do with it since they don't allow you to view the logs (unless something has recently changed)


So we can't view the datalogs, unless under said circumstance.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

MCH86GN said:


> So we can't view the datalogs, unless under said circumstance.


nope. Unless trifecta has changed their stance on it. You can get an old version of ezflash and use the datalog viewer I wrote, but it won't work with newer versions. Well, it might, I have not tried. But you can.

Or, just go with Diablo InTune and datalog all you want and use the data viewer they provide. It's really good and there are other benefits too. 

Not letting customers view data logs is a silly policy IMO, especially since competing products provide those features.


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

titan2782 said:


> nope. Unless trifecta has changed their stance on it. You can get an old version of ezflash and use the datalog viewer I wrote, but it won't work with newer versions. Well, it might, I have not tried. But you can.
> 
> Or, just go with Diablo InTune and datalog all you want and use the data viewer they provide. It's really good and there are other benefits too.
> 
> Not letting customers view data logs is a silly policy IMO, especially since competing products provide those features.


I have access to other tools, through work, to read the CAN bus. I have an OBDII cable to db9 connector to connect to a Vector CANCaseXL which has a CAN transceiver, and a program called CANalyzer with dbc file from GM that scales all the signals transmitted from the ECM, TCM and all other modules on the HS bus. Just in case I want to view data.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

MCH86GN said:


> Couple of questions.
> 1. Since Advatage tune power gains were based on 91 octane, will there be anymore performance gains if using 93 octane for the Advantage tune. I don't have 91 octane available in my area. I'm sure that this has been answered, I just didn't feel like looking through the 91 posts.
> 
> 2. With Advantage tune, does the calibration file that is downloaded contain from my account contain both the performance and stock tune? Because there is only one *.TRTX file. I'm pretty sure that I uploaded my stock tune for my ECM and TCM, by using the Read Controller -> Read ECM and Read TCM. I saved them as ECM.TRTX and TCM.TRTX. I also viewed them with Hexview and they are definitely binary files. Maybe they aren't, but in case I need to reflash my stock tune, I want to know where it is.
> ...


Hello,

1) The difference between 91/93 is negligible. Might you see slightly better WOT performance? Yes. Will it be enough to notice? Probably not.
2) Yes, we always include the stock calibration for your vehicle in the calibration file. It's embedded. We do this for all our products. You are asked during the install to select between the two.
3) Sort of. Even if you don't select transparency the ECM portion of the flash will still be undetectable and not leave any traces behind. However, when selecting the transcparency option, it will modify the paramaeters and extend that to all the modules being flashed.
4) Data logging generates a file that only we can open and interpret. It is only needed for times when you modify your vehicle and require a revision to the programming. In order for you to view the parameters you would have to use a third party application along with an OBDII Bluetooth adapter.


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Is there a way to remove the speed limiter?


----------



## CDNCRUZIN (Nov 24, 2015)

Trifecta tune removes the limiter.. also increases your redline from what I've been told..


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Hello,
> 
> 1) The difference between 91/93 is negligible. Might you see slightly better WOT performance? Yes. Will it be enough to notice? Probably not.
> 2) Yes, we always include the stock calibration for your vehicle in the calibration file. It's embedded. We do this for all our products. You are asked during the install to select between the two.
> ...


Thank you. I just wanted to make sure that the octane, if 93, is fully utilized and I'm not blowing hydrocarbons out the tail pipe.


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

illroyale said:


> Is there a way to remove the speed limiter?


I'll let you know here in a week or so, I finish off my tank of 87 or at least down to an 1/8th of tank and top it off with 93 octane. Then I'll really jump on it.


----------



## spacemule (Dec 7, 2014)

So, I've been browsing the forum, and I'm intrigued with the prospect of better shifting and increased power for less than $300, but I'm unclear exactly how the program works. I have a few questions.

I see that a "flash loader" device is included. Is anything else needed to install a tune? 

$299 is near my break off point of interest. Is it really $299, or are there any other non obvious expenses to this tune?

Seems to me the posts are written as if the audience should already have a familiarity with tunes. I don't. Can someone give me a blathering idiot's step by step rundown on the process or direct me to a good review/instruction set? If it helps, I have a '13 ltz automatic 1.4l. 

Is this product transferable by the original owner? In other words, can it be resold at a later point?

Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

I'm also new to the tune world. And have no clue what is needed to get it going.
i'm guessing the cable that hooks the car to the usb port on a computer is included in the package.
I'm also guessing that a Win10 laptop with 2gigs of ram, and a 32gig hard drive is going to be enough to handle the program.

Could you please inform the 'newb' crowd what all comes with the $299 tune? And what computer platforms it will run on.

Thanks!


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

@spacemule @newsguy99 I'd never installed a tune on a car I've owned before the Cruze, and it couldn't be simpler. All you need is the red flash cable which is included, and a Windows laptop (I'm running Windows 8, but I believe you can be on xp or vista at the lowest). That's it. Just run the program on your laptop and wait for it to finish loading the tune to your car. Also, the tune can't be sold, as it's written to your specific VIN, but the red ez-flash cable can.


----------



## braceyoself777 (Aug 18, 2015)

Installing this tune is VERY VERY simple. Its like updating your computer, you just have click on a couple menus....very easy and you use your own laptop. 

I have the advantage....base stock tune. I have stock+ and the tune mode (tour) and I love the power.Basically from stock.......the car starts pulling after 2k and just withers down all the way to 5k. With the tune, she starts to pull at 2k....and keeps pulling all the way to 5k. I noticed 1 and 2 and gear aren't as aggressive because I heard WOT mention that they do that so we don't fry out stock clutch (thanks for looking out). Regardless, I noticed also how my fuel MPG has gone down even in STOCK + but I believe its more accurate. The DIC avg mpg reader, avg mph, and miles menu usually read a 3%-5% increase in MPG vs calculating at the pump (miles driven/gal filled up @click). Regardless, the car doesn't bog down going into 3rd in either tune and I was impressed they were able to do that to the car. I will try to put up a video about the tune as I use up this tank......I guess I'm having too much fun with it and my MPG is reflecting it lol. Car still get over 42 mpg driving 70+ mph.....and for the added power and refinement, its a compromise I'm willing to make.


----------



## braceyoself777 (Aug 18, 2015)

Had a quick question:

Before installing the tune, I saw allow "TRANSPARENCY MODE" box that had an option of being checked. Is that where the car a switches the tunes automatically without driver input? Much thanks in advance.


----------



## CDNCRUZIN (Nov 24, 2015)

In my personal opinion, the $455 Canadian that I spent on my adv+ tune was more than worth it.. the gains are true as stated by WOT and it truly feels like a different car! As stated above.. no more bogging in 3rd, the shifts are SOOOOOO MUCH SMOOTHER!! Even my girl who laughed when I told her I tuned my Cruze, complimented the tune as she admitted that there was a ton more power and far better/smoother shifting! Installation is exactly as stated above, as easy as installing a program on your laptop.. Get one, get one, get one!!!! LOL!


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

braceyoself777 said:


> Had a quick question:
> 
> Before installing the tune, I saw allow "TRANSPARENCY MODE" box that had an option of being checked. Is that where the car a switches the tunes automatically without driver input? Much thanks in advance.


Transparency is to ensure that everything remains hidden and compatibility is maintained with all other modules in the vehicle.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

CDNCRUZIN said:


> In my personal opinion, the $455 Canadian that I spent on my adv+ tune was more than worth it.. the gains are true as stated by WOT and it truly feels like a different car! As stated above.. no more bogging in 3rd, the shifts are SOOOOOO MUCH SMOOTHER!! Even my girl who laughed when I told her I tuned my Cruze, complimented the tune as she admitted that there was a ton more power and far better/smoother shifting! Installation is exactly as stated above, as easy as installing a program on your laptop.. Get one, get one, get one!!!! LOL!


Awesome, glad to hear you are still enjoying the calibration! Thanks for the positive feedback!


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

MCH86GN said:


> I'll let you know here in a week or so, I finish off my tank of 87 or at least down to an 1/8th of tank and top it off with 93 octane. Then I'll really jump on it.


Thanks but I was asking the WOT Tuning rep seeing as I already have the tune and have hit the limit.

P.S. is there a discount if we already purchased the WOT tune but would like the bnr tune?


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

my car will soon be rocking a e-85 tune 
built not bought


----------



## Cruzncannada (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey there WOT, Looking at getting the Trifecta advantage tune, 
couple quick questions: with the driver selectable via cruise control? Does that negate my ability to use one tune (touring if I'm reading your website right) with cruise off? 
And while through winter I run premium in Summer I usually run mid grade does that work w the tune? 
And just curious what the hp/tq differences are between Eco, tour, and stock+ and there driving characteristics?

Thanks guys,
Glenn


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Cruzncannada said:


> Hey there WOT, Looking at getting the Trifecta advantage tune,
> couple quick questions: with the driver selectable via cruise control? Does that negate my ability to use one tune (touring if I'm reading your website right) with cruise off?
> And while through winter I run premium in Summer I usually run mid grade does that work w the tune?
> And just curious what the hp/tq differences are between Eco, tour, and stock+ and there driving characteristics?
> ...


All packages come with the standard features like the selectable modes, octane adaptive programming, transparency, etc. For the selectable modes: CC On = Stock and CC Off = Tuned performance. You can run 87-93 as you see fit and the engine will compensate automatically via the calibration octane adaptive code we created (only company to offer a feature like this), to keep things safe. You will see the highest gains and best performance on 93 octane however.

Stock/ECO power is 100% stock. No difference between the two. Tour adds +44WHP and +51Ft/Lbs TQ over stock: TRIFECTA - 2011+ Chevrolet Cruze - 1.4L Turbo Advantage


----------



## Cruzncannada (Nov 21, 2015)

Sounds good, think I'll pick one up just after the new year once the Christmas bank pains have gone away. 
If stock+ and Eco are both factory hp what's the difference between the two just different shifts and tolerances for the downshift to optimize fuel economy ? 
Thanks guys, looks like I'll be tuned come the new year


----------



## kizzy (Dec 31, 2014)

Just wodering what exactly are the the problems people are having with thier tunes? ... I put a Trifecta tune on my little 2014 cruze lt1 and have nothing but problems with my auto trans. shifting into the wrong gear at the wrong time ... However the tune kicks ass in manual mode.... and doese anyone know if the new tune will fix this problem???


----------



## Vertigo315 (Aug 7, 2015)

I have a 2014 Cruze 1LT and have had no trouble at all. Have had the tune in for over a month. Shifts are crisp and clean and horsepower gains are awesome!


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Vertigo315 said:


> I have a 2014 Cruze 1LT and have had no trouble at all. Have had the tune in for over a month. Shifts are crisp and clean and horsepower gains are awesome!


Thanks for the feedback! You are on the newest programming


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

FYI! The newest version of our calibration is very very popular. Released in Jan of this year. If you have not updated, read the press release and ask for your update if you wish. It's free 

TRIFECTA: Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T - Driver Selectable Vehicle Modes II - Articles - News - TRIFECTA - Home - trifectaperformance.com


----------



## MrBlue (May 13, 2012)

Are there any improvements to the MPG with the tune?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

MrBlue said:


> Are there any improvements to the MPG with the tune?


MPG will largely stay the same.


----------



## inf0x (Mar 17, 2015)

WOT-Tuning said:


> MPG will largely stay the same.


I don't see a changelog on there, is there a list of changes compared to the old tune you could share so we can see what has changed?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

All the main changes are explained in detail on the DSVMII press release page on the site. If you are lookin for specific parameters, etc, we don't go into that sort of detail. The page explains all the main changes that were made.


----------



## Juanton (Sep 26, 2016)

So I have a 2011 Cruze LT all stock that I gave to my mom. I want to get her the tune but was wondering what this means. I did get the turbo replaced but not sure if it would applies to the following. So should I get the advantage or the elite just to be safe?

*""NOTE:* 2011 model year Cruzes with the 1.4L turbo engine have factory software limitations that slightly affect the way TRIFECTA's driver selectable vehicle modes (DSVM) feature works. "Full pedal" performance will be similar between all drive modes, however, part pedal vehicle response is dramatically different.""


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Juanton said:


> So I have a 2011 Cruze LT all stock that I gave to my mom. I want to get her the tune but was wondering what this means. I did get the turbo replaced but not sure if it would applies to the following. So should I get the advantage or the elite just to be safe?
> 
> *""NOTE:* 2011 model year Cruzes with the 1.4L turbo engine have factory software limitations that slightly affect the way TRIFECTA's driver selectable vehicle modes (DSVM) feature works. "Full pedal" performance will be similar between all drive modes, however, part pedal vehicle response is dramatically different.""


This has to do with the way the throttle will feel in the two modes offered. The turbocharge replacement doesnt really have any bearing on your purchase decision. If the vehicle is 100% stock, then Advantage is the way to go


----------



## Juanton (Sep 26, 2016)

awesome, Just brought it yesterday. Just waiting for the cable now.


----------



## Juanton (Sep 26, 2016)

So after installing the tune, is there any precaution I have to take to make sure it is working properly? Like plug gaps?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Juanton said:


> So after installing the tune, is there any precaution I have to take to make sure it is working properly? Like plug gaps?


Just your normal maintenance items, making sure they are all good to go: clean MAF, clean air filter, good plugs, stock, preferably gapped at .028. Stuff like that.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Juanton said:


> So I have a 2011 Cruze LT all stock that I gave to my mom. I want to get her the tune but was wondering what this means. I did get the turbo replaced but not sure if it would applies to the following. So should I get the advantage or the elite just to be safe?
> 
> *""NOTE:* 2011 model year Cruzes with the 1.4L turbo engine have factory software limitations that slightly affect the way TRIFECTA's driver selectable vehicle modes (DSVM) feature works. "Full pedal" performance will be similar between all drive modes, however, part pedal vehicle response is dramatically different.""


One of the main performance increases is to run closer to a stoic (gasoline/air) ratio.
Because the stock Cruze is tuned to be stoic at 'pedal to the metal', it won't affect performance as much as when the pedal is half or a quarter pressed; where the stock Cruze is running very lean for emission reasons.

Bypassing emissions (may be illegal in your state or country), by making the car run stoic, will allow you to have a fuel and power gain of about 5-10%, without doing anything else to the car.
This kind of 'mod' can be gotten from a bunch of fuel commanders or even OBD2 plugs in some occasions.

Personally, I don't care too much about instant power at low throttle.
It can make the car more jolty. Like, trying to depart a smooth start from a stop light, might be harder due to the car wanting to ram the car ahead in the @$$.


----------

